# Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005



## Agalatze

diese boardies sind dabei:
natürlich unter vorbehalt wegen zeit usw...


a.bu Team "Die Blinsen"
Ostseefan Team "Die Blinsen"
Brandungsfutzi Team "Die Blinsen"

Heiliger Johann Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
Butsche Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
Käpt´n Robi Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"

Kurzer Team "Die Südmänner"
Starker Team "Die Südmänner"
Langer Team "Die Südmänner"

MichaelB Team "Stormbringer"
JuergenS Team "Stormbringer"
Angelfiete2001 Team "Stormbringer"

Der Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"

Peter Dorsch Team "Die Johannistaler"
Brandiangli Team "Die Johannistaler"
Brandugshexilein Team "Die Johannistaler"

Jörg MS Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
Waldemar Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
Schmadtko Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"

Coasthunter Team "Strandwölfe"
Benni Team "Strandwölfe"
Thorsten (nicht boardie) Team "Strandwölfe"

Andreas Thomsen Team 2 1/2
Broesel Team 2 1/2
Haukep Team 2 1/2

Tackle
ATS Holger + 3 Freunde
Klaus S.
Kev
Toddy

so das ist meine aktuelle liste.
wie sieht deine liste aus marci ?


----------



## skipandi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Aga, da muß ich leider Arbeiten.Ich hoffe aber,daß reichlich Leute aus dem Board teilnehmen und Erfolg haben werden.  #6


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi Aga,beim Brandungsangeln bin ich nicht so der Experte,daher ist es nicht der "Bringer" wenn ich da mitmachen würde.
Aber besuchen werde ich Euch allemale :m
Ich kann ja meinen "Bauchladen" aufbauen und Euch mit Holsteiner Köstlichkeiten versorgen :q


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Tja, und wie immer wenn veranstaltungen solcher art sind  :r ....   ich hab vom 29.03-03.04 rufbereitschaft und kann nicht mitmachen... :c 
komisch ,ist jedesmal das gleiche... #q
wünsche euch viel spass, und ich hoffe es werden reichlich nordies mitmachen.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi Aga ,

wollen mal schauen was der Terminkalender sagt . Als Mannschaft mit Volker und Thomas zu starten ist eine gute Idee , starten dann als " die Blinsen " . 
Denn nen guten Rutsch an alle ,

Gruß Andreas


----------



## BT-Holger

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin aga,

plan mich und noch drei Mann aus Potsdam bitte mit ein. 

c ya

Holger


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich schnack das mal mit meinen Jungs ab. Wir haben gerade ein Team gegründet "Team Küstenjungs Ostholstein". Mal sehen, ob die anderen Interesse haben.......


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin  Moin ,
INTRESSE  :q  . Gute Idee Dennis , zumal dann auch unsere Pullis bestimmt fertig sind . Dann kann uns jeder erkennen . #6 . Los Jörg gib Dir einen Ruck ,wir "Alten können doch den Kindergarten nicht alleine lassen  :q  :q  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aber törlich bin ich dabei, wie Du ja schon ganz richtig vermutest   Da hab ich schon richtig Bock rauf! 

@Dennis: Noch Platz im Team?


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo @agalatze,
mich kannst du bitte auch eintragen. Ich werd nochmal mit @ATS-Holger telefonieren ob wir ein oder zwei Mannschaften voll bekommen.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> ,wir "Alten können doch den Kindergarten nicht alleine lassen :q :q :q


 Na wenn *DAS* kein Argument ist... I´m gonna think ´bout #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

das hört sich ja alles schonmal sehr schön an !
bin gespannt wie es weiter läuft. und wenn wir ein paar einzelne haben werden die zum team zusammen geschweißt !


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Aga |wavey: 

Da unser sonstiger Mitfahrer Klaus S. ja anscheinend " fremdgeht" |supergri |kopfkrat |supergri 

kommt hier unsere Anmeldung seperat

also Brandungshexlein und ich und ..... ???

Damit verbunden der Aufruf an brandungsangelnde Berliner -
wer mit ein Team und eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden möchte 
bitte PN an mich oder Brandungshexlein  

Allen ein guten Rutsch

Gruß Brandiangli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,
ich werde auch mal bei den Leuten in meinem Team fragen ob wer Interesse hat. Wenn nicht komm ich alleine. 
@Brandiangli, in dem Fall könnte ich euren dritten Man machen. 
Mit dem Hexlein im Team kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.  :m


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aga jetzt wirds interessant.
Ich melde mich mit beim Team Küstenjungs Ostholstein mit an #h
Fröhliche Sylvestergrüsse aus Malente


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Brandiangli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aga |wavey:
> 
> Da unser sonstiger Mitfahrer Klaus S. ja anscheinend " fremdgeht" |supergri |kopfkrat |supergri
> 
> kommt hier unsere Anmeldung seperat
> 
> also Brandungshexlein und ich und ..... ???
> 
> Damit verbunden der Aufruf an brandungsangelnde Berliner -
> wer mit ein Team und eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden möchte
> bitte PN an mich oder Brandungshexlein
> 
> Allen ein guten Rutsch
> 
> Gruß Brandiangli


Na na,
Ich gehe NICHT fremd  ... 
Wie tel. besprochen seid ihr schon in ein Team. Sag aber bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn ihr KEINEN dritten Mann (Frau) braucht damit man noch rechtzeitig die Mannschaften zusammen stellen kann.

Gruß 
Klaus S.


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Agalatze

bin in März beim Bootsangler Treffen in Dänemark, dann vom 18.03.05-28.03.05 in Norwegen, und wenn ich nun noch sage ich bleibe noch bis zum Exorri Trffen im Norden!!!!!! muß ich mir eine neue schwedin als freundin suchen. ich hoffe du hast verständnis??????:g :g :g :g


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich möchte allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch und fette Beute im neuen Jahr wünschen. Und am Exori-Martins Cup möchten ich und mindestens noch 2 Freunde auch Teilnehmen.
Das ist einer von unseren guten Vorsätzen für's neue Jahr.Grins.................,jetzt aber schnell weiterfeiern!!!!!!!!!!!1

Bis denne
Coasthunter and friends


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2005.
Nachdem ich heute meinen Terminplan für dieses Jahr bekommen habe und an dem WE nix weiter anliegt hätte ich auch Interesse. Hab vorletztes Jahr schon mal teilgenommen und fand das gar nicht so schlecht.

Jürgen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

über die positive resonanz bin ich echt begeistert !
das wird ein spaß !!! die chancen dass wir boardies den pott holen steigt damit natürlich sehr ! zudem werden sich dadurch einige besser kennenlernen können am strand oder im startlokal. weiter so...


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

öörkks...ich habe mir den Termin mal gaanz dick im Kalender angestrichen, kann aber definitiv noch nicht zusagen, da ich am entsprechenden Samstag erst morgens ausse Nachtschicht komme...und ich erstmal sehen muß, ob ich vielleicht nen Tag Urlaub nehmen kann. 
Desweiteren...ähmm..wer will nen "Team-Kollegen" haben, dessen Brandungs-Geschirr bunt zusammen gewürfelt ist und gut 20 Jahre alt (Dreibein, was ist das..|kopfkrat...als kleines Beispiel  )??  :q 
Entsprechend dürfte die Ausbeute werden...|supergri 
Bin eben Strandläufer und eher Kutter-Angler... |kopfkrat 
Aber warum nicht...kommt ohnehin eher aufs gemütliche Beisammensein an...also, ich schau mal, was sich da machen läßt...und zwar möglichst bald... #h 
Aber nicht meckern...sollte..und vielleicht..und überhaupt...  |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

das wird ja langsam interessanter #6 

@Broesel: :m 

@Jürgen: ich zitiere Dich "noch eine Rechnung offen"...  

@Aaalglatze: Pot(t) hin oder her    wanna have fun  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Aaalglatze: Pot(t) hin oder her    wanna have fun



 #6  #6   #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ michael 
da hast du natürlich voll und ganz mit recht !!!
diese aussage ist mir mal ein bierchen wert !
also wenn du da bist, dann geht sofort das erste bier auf mich ok ?
hauptsache wir haben riesen spaß und machen dieses event zum boardie treffen 
der extraklasse


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Aga: Du kennst uns doch, damit sollten wir keine Probleme haben...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du da bist, dann geht sofort das erste bier auf mich ok ?


 Ich nehme Dich beim Wort  

@Broesel: ein 3-Bein hätte ich über #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ich hätte zur not auch noch ein paar sachen mit denen ich aushelfen könnte.
wir sind ja schließlich ne große "familie" :q 

@ michaelB
na sicher doch !!! bierschulden sind ehrenschulden :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Gerätetechnisch kann ich auch aushelfen, wenn was fehlt...


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wenn jemand aus meiner Region mitmacht könnt ich vielleicht bei dem mit fahren hab aber nur eine Rute und sonst nix für Brandung wäre aber interresant. Also ich bräuchte eine komplette Ausrüstung. Aber es muss jemand aus meiner Region dahin fahren sonst kann ich nich kommen:q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> bierschulden sind ehrenschulden :q


 Wir reden die selbe Sprache |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Wer übernimmt denn die Formalitäten mit Anmeldung und so weiter @ *Aaalglatze ?? *  #y  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@DerStipper: Hoffentlich rückst Du uns da nicht mit der Stippe an.. Ich kenne übrigens nicht mal Deinen Ort...wo ist denn das?

@Michael: Ja, so wie ich Aga verstanden habe, macht er das mit Marci klar.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Wir reden die selbe Sprache |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Wer übernimmt denn die Formalitäten mit Anmeldung und so weiter @ *Aaalglatze ?? * #y
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
hehe der anstupser-smily ist immer wieder sehr sehr cool |supergri 
das wollte ich dann übernehmen. melde dann gleich alle teams zusammen an.
wenn die genauen daten mit uhrzeit und startgeldern feststehen wollte ich damit anfangen. 
werde das alles managen |supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hab ich Dich also richtig verstanden


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@haukep
ist ca. 50km von Koblenz Mosel aufwärts 
und ca. 100km von Trier Mosel abwärts
Also am Meer mit ner Stippe da würd sich ja der Gummizug zerfressen:q 
nene wenn dann richtig. Die Rute ist ne alte DAM von meinem Opa mit 250g Wurfgewicht ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ist das so ein geiler Knüppel aus Tonkingrohr  Die sind super, werden aber von der DAM schon seit 30 Jahren oder so nicht mehr gebaut..

Zu Deinem Wohnort kann ich nur sagen: Schöne Ecke, tolle Weine, aber zu weit zum Meer


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Brandies

juuuuup,bin dabei und freu mich auf Euch.
Wäre ja wohl gelacht wenn wir den Pokal nicht fürs Board holen!!!!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

wow, wenn das so weiter geht #6 

@Aaalglatze: hast Du mal mitgezählt, wie viele Boardies derzeit mitmachen wollen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

auf der ersten seite, mein erstes postin, da ist die liste michalB


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

uiuiui..., das scheint ja wirklich bald eher nen AB-Brandungscup zu werden, wenn das so weitergeht. Sollte ich tatsächlich dran teilnehmen können (mal sehen, was Arbeitgeber sagt) freue ich mich auf jedenfalll schon mal drauf, diverse neue Gesichter kennenzulernen. Vielleicht sogar den einen oder anderen, dem man beim nächtlichen Spinnen mal die Montage rauszieht oder rausgezogen hat... :q 

Ich hoffe es gibt nachher auch ein Team, was sich die Blindfische oder die Nieten nennt...da gehör ich im Bereich Brandungsangeln auf jedenfall hin...
Aber..wie schon gesagt, das Fischen ist Nebensache...want to have fun..only..


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Broesel: Nieten gibt es nicht, JEDER ist eine Bereicherung!!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Aga,

na da bin ich aber gespannt, wie viele Teams hier entstehen. Finde ich auch super von Dir, dass Du
die Sache in die Hand nimmst, denke aber auch noch an einen Termin für unseren Tunke Cup!

a.bu  ich wäre für die „BLINSEN“ bereit, wenn Du Lust hast!!!


Gruß
Volker

P.S.: Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Nachdem ich gelesen habe wer sich hier alles so angemeldet hat    bin ich natürlich auch dabei #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kev

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Zusammen!

Bin natürlich (wie jedes Jahr...) wieder dabei. Anmeldung reich ich Marcel dann die Tage ma persönlich rein... Brauch ja eh´ noch was zum basteln


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Andreas: Hey alter Mann, schön, dass Du auch dabei bist


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es gibt nachher auch ein Team, was sich die Blindfische oder die Nieten nennt


Wow, welch ein Name   :g  #6 
Aga, kannst mich eintragen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Brandungsfutzi

Na klar Volker , müßen nur noch Thomas mit ins Boot holen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wenn Reisender gekommen wäre hätte ich ja schon einen aus meiner Ecke


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> übrigens wird denn herren a.bu,brandungsfutzi und heiliger johann verboten im team zu angeln |supergri |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Moin Marcus,
> 
> was soll das denn, :q ,wir hätten doch als Team eh keine Chance,bei
> dem hochkarätigem Boardiestarterfeld |bla:  |bla:
> 
> Aber zu Deiner Beruhigung,wir werden nicht zusammen fischen.
> Hab die letzten EM-Cups erfolgreich mit unserem Brandungsteam Pinneberg gefischt,das soll auch so bleiben.
> ( Team Name wurde geändert da o-Ton Marcel "zu langweilig laßt Euch nächstes Jahr ein besseren Namen einfallen"  )
> Nach den Plätzen 5. und 4. in der Mannschaftswertung der letzten Jahren,wollen wir es dieses mal unter die ersten 3 schaffen
> 
> Freuen uns jedenfalls schon auf dieses wirklich gut organisierte
> Gemeinschaftsfischen.
> 
> a.bu und brandungsfutzi brauchen eigentlich kein dritten Angler
> die schaffen das auch so......... :m
> 
> Gruß Thomas
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Thomas,

magst Du uns nicht mehr? :c  :c  :c 
Aber gut, dafür haben wir natürlich Verständnis,wenn Du schon ein Team hast.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Jungs #h , 
freut mich echt so viele Boardi`s dies Jahr am Board zu haben. Das wird mit Sicherheit ne super lustige Veranstalltung :m . 

@ Heiliger Johann
Wie heißt Ihr denn dies Jahr  #y  ?


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Marcel,
ein frohes Neues Jahr,
natürlich nehme ich auch am Exori-Martins Cup 2005 teil! #6 
Bitte Deinen Vater mal mir eine Anmeldung mit zur Jahreshauptversammlung
vom DMV mitzubringen.
Gruß an alle
Ralf #h


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Ralf,

Dir auch ein schönes neues Jahr. Die Ausschreibung schick ich Dir gleich per E-Mail, ok?


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> Dir auch ein schönes neues Jahr. Die Ausschreibung schick ich Dir gleich per E-Mail, ok?



Nah klar Marcel kannst Du machen
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Schick sie mir mal bitte als PN, übers Board klappt das nicht mit anhängen von Datein...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Is wech....


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Is wech....


angekommen   |jump:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

wahnsinn was hier abgeht !!!!
das freut mich irre doll !
wir sind inkl freunde usw. schon knapp 30 angler.
auf der ersten seite ist die liste immer aktuell


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

ich finde es auch tierisch, wie sich das entwickelt #6 

Meine erste Teilnahme an solch einer Veranstaltung war der Martins-Cup vor zwei Jahren und das war ja quasi vom Winde ( eher Höllensturm  ) verweht... somit freue ich mich um so mehr #h 

Mittlerweile stellen wir hier etwa 15% des Starterfeldes :m  and the pot goes to....|jump: 

|laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ michaelB
wir wollen 25 % schaffen 

vor zwei jahren war echt hartes angeln angesagt.
war bestimmt ein 7er wind damals


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

ich war damals schon etwas angefressen...   nicht was die Orga und vor allem das spontane Umlegen auf andere Plätze angeht, das hatte José einfach super gemanagt #6 
Aber mich hatte es nach Süsau verschlagen |uhoh:  das war ähnlich wie vorher Bojendorf |uhoh:  und nachdem mir erst das Dreibein ewig wech geflogen ist und dann die Schnur jedes mal innerhalb von einer 10tel Sekunde voller Kraut war habe ich, damit es nicht als totalen Fiasko endet, entnervt aufgegeben #c 

Das wird diesmal alles besser #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ michael
ist ja witzig. dann standen wir im gleichen sektor !
ich habe erst in bojendorf schon alles aufgebaut gehabt bevor dann gesagt wurde dass wir umziehen. da war ich richtig angepisst drüber ! und in süssau war der wind genau die gleiche suppe. echt sinnig ! konnte damals aber 7 dorsche fangen und bin dritter geworden. nur der chinese im nacken war nervig. andauernd kamen leute die sich mit mir unterhalten wollten. ein paar sind ja ok,aber alle 10 minuten....


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Aga: so klein ist die Welt   ich stand auf Startplatz 13 |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr welche nummer ich hatte.
vielleicht stehen wir ja bald nebeneinander. dann muss ich wohl meine ganzen
bierreserven verstecken


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Aga,
sieht wohl so aus als ob ich auch kommen kann. Hab zwar solche Veranstaltungen sonst gemieden, aber es ist eine schöne Gelegenheit mal einen großen Teil der Boardis kennenzulernen.
Vielleich will mich ja auch noch jemand in seiner Mannschaft haben, denn ab und zu fange ich auch mal was. Natürlich brauche ich dann auch eine Unterkunft, dafür ist ja aber noch Zeit.
Also Waldi ist dabei, rauf auf die Liste!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Also ne Unterkunft brauche ich dann auch. Ist denn die Veranstaltung im Dänschendorfer Hof? Dann wüsste ich schon was.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ok waldi ich schreibe dich mit drauf ! schön dass du am start bist.
das mit dem team wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht schaffen !!

@ jörg
ja ist im dänschendorfer hof !
wir schlafen um die ecke bei karl |supergri


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Also Aga herzlichen Glückwunsch ,
 ich dachte erst bei der Überschrift " ICH HABE GROßES MIT EUCH VOR " 
wird wohl nur was kleines bei rauskommen . Aber denkste - ich weiß zwar nicht wann Anmeldeschluß ist , aber wenn das so weiter geht , werden die Boardis wohl schon als Sieger feststehen |supergri :q |supergri 

@ Klaus S. - Marion und ich möchten lieber ein "reines Boardi Team "stellen
                 daher vielen Dank , aber den dritten suchen wir lieber unter den
                 Boardis

@ M-S  - weißte schon , ob deine Leut mit dir fahren ?

@ Waldi - sollte Jörg ein Team haben , biste herzlich willkommen !!!!

PS - Brandungshexlein und ich machen vom 23.3 - 29.3 ne Woche Urlaub
       in Neutestorf , wäre schön , wenn der ein oder andere Boardi uns dann
       ein paar Strände zeigen könnte !!! Danke

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Man man man, das nimmt hier ja Ausmaße an. #6 
Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir noch Probleme 2 Mannschaften zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Also bei Dänschendorfer Hof würde ich das Haus Grashof nebenan vorschlagen zum übernachten. Die haben verschiedene Ferienwohnungen die man sich teilen kann und dann geht das vom Preis.
@Brandiangli, nein habe ich noch nicht, ich seh meine Leute rst nächste Woche auf unserer Versammlung.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich finde es klasse, dass das hier solche Ausmaße annimmt  Ich bin auch dabei im "Team Ostholsteinjungs"


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

wer ist denn das alles in eurem team hauke ?
und der name ist wohl "küstenjungs ostholstein" oder ?


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich war damals schon etwas angefressen...   nicht was die Orga und vor allem das spontane Umlegen auf andere Plätze angeht, das hatte José einfach super gemanagt #6
> Aber mich hatte es nach Süsau verschlagen |uhoh:  das war ähnlich wie vorher Bojendorf |uhoh:  und nachdem mir erst das Dreibein ewig wech geflogen ist und dann die Schnur jedes mal innerhalb von einer 10tel Sekunde voller Kraut war habe ich, damit es nicht als totalen Fiasko endet, entnervt aufgegeben #c
> 
> Das wird diesmal alles besser #h
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Hallo Michael,

dann waren wir beide zusammen in Süssau,
denn ich bin damals vorgefahren von Bojendorf nach Suesau   
Hoffe es wird dieses Jahr nicht ganz so stürmisch.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> @Brandungsfutzi
> 
> Na klar Volker , müßen nur noch Thomas mit ins Boot holen .
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Hallo Andreas,
frohes Neues Jahr wünsche ich Dir.
Suche noch einen Platz in einer Mannschaft, 
bei Euch nach dem Ausstieg von Thomas noch was frei?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,
@Brandiangli : Wenn M-S ein eigenes Team hat bin ich gern bei Euch dabei
@M-S : Bei teilen einer Ferienwohnung bin ich auch mit dabei
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mahlzeit all together,
ist mein erstes großes Meeting in der Richtung. Mal gespannt, was so abgeht. Scheint aber süchtig zu machen. Einige gehen wohl oft auf große Veranstaltungen. Kennenlernen und Spaß haben ist sowieso mein Ding. Bis dann.
Gruß Thomas
@ Brandungsfutzi:
Zieh Dich warm an. Dein Lehrling ist dabei.
@ Aga:
Trage mich bitte mit in der Liste ein.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Ostseefan 

hallo Ralf ,

schön das Du Dich als dritte Blinse zur verfügung stellst , werd dann mal mit Marcel klönen um mit dem Heiligen Johann in einen Sektor zu kommen , dann kriegt er ....:q :q :q .
Freue mich auf die Veranstaltung .
Also Aga , hier unsere Anmeldung :
Team 0815 "die Blinsen" - Brandungsfutzi
                                   Ostseefan
                                   a.bu

Bis dann  
   Andreas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na, dann mal ran an den Speck, was hatte der heilige Johann noch gesagt, wie sie heißen „ Pinneberger Brüllkröten“, ach ne, „hinter den Blinsen“, wie seine Platzierung!!!! :q  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Volker


P.S.: Haupsache wir haben viel Spaß da!!!!


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Aga,
sieht so aus, als ob alles klappt...der Urlaubstag ist eingereicht...trag mich mal dazu...
Aber haddu vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Infos? Sei doch mal bitte so nett und schick mir mal die Ausschreibung...büdde... wegen Kosten , Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten etc. #h 

So, nun muß ich aber erstma die Spinnweben und andere Ureinwohner aus dem alten Geschirr entfernen...:q

@MichaelB,
wie wärs denn mit einem "Stormbringer"-Team? |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir noch Probleme 2 Mannschaften zusammen zu bekommen.


 Und dann hatten beide AB-Teams Probs mit dem Hurricane |rolleyes 
Versuchen wir nochmal ein Team? :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: vor zwei Jahren schaute ich beim Anmelden im Laden in fragende Gesichter... das wird diese Jahr wohl eher anders herum >>_wie jetzt nicht im AB?_<<


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

´n Abend,

macht es Sinn, aus einigen Singles jetzt schon ein Team zu bilden?|kopfkrat  Wegen der Anmeldung. Wenn ja, stehe ich zur verfügung. Keine Fische fangen geht zwar auch alleine , macht im Team aber wohl mehr Spaß.                      
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

In den nächsten Tagen kann ich genau sagen, ob ich es zeitlich hinbekomme........


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ MichaelB


> Versuchen wir nochmal ein Team?



Mit dir doch immer wieder gern :m 
Fehlt dann nur noch der 3 Mann.

Jürgen


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es klasse, dass das hier solche Ausmaße annimmt  Ich bin auch dabei im "Team Ostholsteinjungs"




Oha Hauke. Warum wissen wir das noch nicht?  :q  
Schau mal aus welchen Kreis DU kommst und dann aus welchem wir sind...... Hast Du schon mit dem Teamchef Björn geredet?  :m


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann mal ran an den Speck, was hatte der heilige Johann noch gesagt, wie sie heißen „ Pinneberger Brüllkröten“, ach ne, „hinter den Blinsen“, wie seine Platzierung!!!! :q  :q  :q  :q
> 
> Gruß
> Volker
> 
> 
> P.S.: Haupsache wir haben viel Spaß da!!!!



Warum schreitet hier kein Moderator ein,
das sind ja übelste Beschimpfungen :q  :m 

Sag mal Brandungsfutzi ,bist Du noch immer *nicht* von Deinem Höhenflug
bei der DM gelandet,was war denn beim Großmanncup 
Totalabsturz,das hast wohl schon wieder ganz vergessen :q  :q 
Aber tröste Dich solche Erlebnisse hab ich manchmal auch :m 

"Pinneberger Brüllkröten",na warte,Hansi ,Hans und Ich werden
zu Hochform auflaufen (vielleicht auch nur beim Biertrinken).

Die *"Crazy Dorschhunters"* werdens Euch schon zeigen #6 

Nimms nicht Ernst Volker :m 

Gruß Thomas


*PS.Marcel könntest Du mir auch eine Anmeldung zuschicken,Danke*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hauke... Ich hoffe Du nimmst mein Posting nicht ernst. War nur Spaß....


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo A.bu, hallo Brandungsfutzi,

habe uns angemeldet und das Geld auch gleich überwiesen  :m 

Gruß
Ralf

 |wavey:


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Thomas, schnief, :c 

Jetzt hast Du mich aber verletzt, ich hoffe, Du willst das mit einem Bier auf der Veranstaltung wieder gutmachen , sonst werde ich es tun! #2  #2  #2 

Gruß
Volker |clown: 

P.S.: Deine schlimmen Vorwürfe muß meine KLEINE jetzt am Wochenende wieder ausbügeln |pftroest: !


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Heiliger *"Crazy"* Johann + alle die ne Ausschreibung wollen

Schick mir bitte deine E-Mail Adresse als PN wegen der Ausschreibung...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

an mich könnt ihr auch ne email schicken. habe die ausschreibung auch dabei !


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Oh Herr Aga #h ,

wieder am Netz? Das ging ja schnell |uhoh: ...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Oha Hauke. Warum wissen wir das noch nicht?  :q
> Schau mal aus welchen Kreis DU kommst und dann aus welchem wir sind...... Hast Du schon mit dem Teamchef Björn geredet?  :m



Liegst das daran Dennis , das nur Jörg und ich vom Team bereits angemeldet sind ? Sieht ja wieder so aus , als müssen wir " alten Hasen " das wieder machen  :q  .Der Kindergarten traut sich ja nicht oder  |kopfkrat ?



Habe da noch mal ein paar Fragen an Euch alle . Ich habe noch nie an so was teilgenommen und möchte gerne wissen , aus wie vielen Leuten ein Team besteht ? Angelt das Team zusammen an einem Platz oder sind sie alle an unterschiedlichen Plätzen ?
Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und bin mir mega sicher , das es viel Spaß machen wird .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke... Ich hoffe Du nimmst mein Posting nicht ernst. War nur Spaß....



Doch, bin jetzt total verbittert... Wollt ihr mich denn nicht im Team  :c


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi Hauke , 
kommt ganz darauf an  :q .`Wenn du uns den Sieg brings biste gerne gesehen , auch schon um das Durschnittsalter unter 40 zu bringen  #6 .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Broesel: oder wie wär´s mit "The running yards"?  

@Aga/Marcel: dann mal her mit der Ausschreibung #h 

@Jürgen: :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Micha: Das ist nett, danke! Ich werde mich bemühen, euch keine Schande zu machen, aber ich denke schon, dass ich angeln kann


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin ,
@Hauke

das beruhigt mich sehr . Habe nur ein Problem . Ich glaube ich nicht so gut . Geh mehr zum Spinnfischen als in die Brandung , aber ich will Fun und von den Profis lernen . Aber das machen wir ja am 29.1 an der Lippe  #6 .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> @ MichaelB
> 
> 
> Mit dir doch immer wieder gern :m
> Fehlt dann nur noch der 3 Mann.
> 
> Jürgen


 
@Broesel: na? und ein passender Teamname fiele uns schon noch ein...* |rolleyes *


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

so ein paar ausschreibungen habe ich nun schon verschickt. wer noch keine hat, bitte einfach kurz mit mir schimpfen oder mich anschreien 

@ hornhechteutin
ich erkläre dir am 29.1 mal in ruhe wie sowas abläuft und von statten geht ok ?


----------



## BT-Holger

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ agalatze,


ANSCHREI!!

c ya

Holger


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

habe deine pm eben gelesen und auch gleich nochmal losgeschickt.
also "becks" danne


----------



## BT-Holger

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

......oder wie der Hamburger sacht:

"Astra luego!"

Danke, habs gerade empfangen


c ya

Holger


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Aga,

schick mir auch ne Ausschreibung. Ich melde mich dann nochmal per PN. 

Gruß

Coasthunter


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ok dann schick mal deine email addi mit rüber.
ich kann dir das leider sonst nicht schicken.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin ,
@Agalatze
danke schön , muß Dich aber warnen  |supergri . Könnte sein , das Du vor lauter Fragen beantworten nicht zum werfen kommst  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ich glaube eher dass ich dich so voll dröhen dass DU nicht mehr zum werfen kommst und danach erstmal nichts mehr über brandungsangeln hören willst !
bin da echt mit leib und seele dabei wenn es darum geht.
musst mich dann besser stoppen wenn es anfängt wieder hell zu werden ok ?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

supie , freu mich schon auf den 29. . Ist ja bald schon  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin an alle aus dem Raum Sachsen / Sachsen Anhalt (Halle / Leipzig):m ,

alleine fahren vereinsamt , also wer Lust hat mit mir in die Brandung zu fahren um den Nordmännern das Fürchten zu lehren kann sich bei mir melden#6 .

Wäre Super wenn auch wir aus dem Süden ein Team aufstellen könnten|supergri  |bla: :g |evil: |wavey: .

Bis denne 

der "Kurze"


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Aga,

ich |wavey:  bin der 3te bei den "Blinsen"  der heilige Johann gehört zu den "Crazy Dorschdödel" ,ach ne " Crazy Dorschhunters". |supergri  |supergri  |supergri   

Bitte auf der ersten Seite ändern!!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

*Crazy Dorschdödel* |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah: 

Ich lach mich cremig, auch kein schlechter Name :m ... Ich glaub es wird auch ein Preis für den "geilsten Team-Namen" geben!!!


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> *Crazy Dorschdödel* |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:
> 
> Ich lach mich cremig, auch kein schlechter Name :m ... Ich glaub es wird auch ein Preis für den "geilsten Team-Namen" geben!!!



Noch haben wir uns nicht angemeldet

also stichelt mal schön weiter #6    :m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ heiliger Johan

Is doch nur spaß #y !!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Thomas,

Du mußt ja kommen, wir wollen doch schließlich ein paar Bier verhaften.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ heiliger Johan
> 
> Is doch nur spaß #y !!!



hab ich auch nicht anders aufgefasst :c 

kenne ich doch von Brandungsflutschi  |wavey:


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hoppla Thoma,

ich glaube Du hast Dich bei meinem Namen verschrieben, grins.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

wer schließt sich denn nun JürgenS und mir an?
Vorgeschlagener Name war "Team Stormbringer" - man sagt mir nach, ich ziehe schlechtes Wetter magisch an   ist natürlich alles nur übelste Nachrede :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ MichaelB

Ich würde mich ja opfern, mit zwei Herren reiferen alters , an den start zu gehen.  
100 Pro kann ich das morgen sagen, heute gibt es die Dienstpläne.

"Team Stormbringer"
nix einzuwenden #6 .


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> mit zwei Herren reiferen alters


 @Jürgen: sind doch niedlich diese Küken, oder?    

Ich drücke mal alle Daumen, daß es klappt :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> Ich würde mich ja opfern, mit zwei Herren reiferen alters , an den start zu gehen



Ich glaub ich les nicht recht.Kommst hier voll auf die Mitleidstour, nur weil die Gleichaltrigen nicht mit dir spielen wollen#d    |supergri   



> sind doch niedlich diese Küken, oder?


Ich krieg schon wieder Vatergefühle  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Jürgen


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Marcel,

hab Dir gerade unsere Anmeldung rübergemailt,
Geld ist auch unterwegs.


So ihr komischen Typen |supergri  vom Team *Blinsen*,hättet Euch auch 
Team Blind......nennen können würde besser passen, ich schreib es jetzt nochmal in groß CRAZY DORSCHHUNTERS den Namen prägt Euch gut ein,wir werden Euch den erträumten Sieg schon noch vermasseln :m #6 

PS, Mal schaun ob die Blinsen auch Spaß verstehen |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß Crazy Johann

PS;Volker das kost noch ein Du hast 99 Beiträge #g


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ok dann trage ich dich jetzt in die liste auf der ersten seite ein heiliger johann.
du und zwei pinneberger kollegen als



Crazy Dorschdödel


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Agalatze,
ohne on-nemo Jörg vorzugreifen glaube ich Du kannst uns beide schon mal als Team Küstenjungs Ostholstein eintragen oder Jörg ? Den 3 . kriegen wir bestimmt auch noch von unserm Kindergarten der Küstenjungs Ostholstein zusammen  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann trage ich dich jetzt in die liste auf der ersten seite ein heiliger johann.
> du und zwei pinneberger kollegen als
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Dorschdödel



EINSPRUCH


lies mal richtig #d ,übrigens hätten wir Dir ja Bescheid gesagt,aber nachdem
Marcel schrieb das Ihr den Trip nach Dazendorf abgesagt habt und jetzt nicht mehr losfährt wegen des frischen Lüftchens haben wir gedacht laß sie mal zuhause bei Mutti kuscheln ,wir werden sie danach mit schönen Bildern ärgern ,hat ja auch zum Glück geklappt |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß Thomas :m

PS;der eine aus dem Team ist auch Boardie und heißt Butsche


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ hornhechteutin ich habe euch erstmal hauke mit ins team gesetzt. ändern könnt ihr das ja immer noch. ihr habt ja vielleicht sowieso einen internen wettbewerb am laufen "alt gegen jung" !?

@ heiliger johann war doch nur spaß !
auf der ersten seite habe ich den namen richtig geschrieben.
und butsche ist auch eingetragen. 
ich bin mal gespannt was am mittwoch so läuft...


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ heiliger johann war doch nur spaß !
auf der ersten seite habe ich den namen richtig geschrieben.
und butsche ist auch eingetragen. 
ich bin mal gespannt was am mittwoch so läuft...[/QUOTE]

hab ich doch auch so aufgenommen,  |wavey:  
wünsch Euch viel viel Glück in der Brandung, #6 
Ihr weißt ja wo die guten Buhnen sind
Werden Freitag vielleicht nochmal zuschlagen 
wenn der Wind so bleibt

Gruß Thomas

PS;nehmt aber ne Kamera mit,wir wollen was sehen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

marci und ich haben leider keine kamera !
aber unser kumpel "thorsten" der mit möchte hat eine.
der kennt das board auch und liest ab und zu drinnen.
werde ihn dann dazu verdonnern dass er sich anmeldet.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Michael und Jörg: Ist das so ok für euch?


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hilfe, Hilfe Andreas und Ralf,
der böse Thomas hat uns gedroht!!!

Wir werden doch gerne die Herausforderung annehmen und freuen uns schon, EURE
Gesichter zu sehen, wenn IHR hinter uns landet.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Agalatze|wavey: ,

nach kurzer Rücksprache|krach:  mit meinem Kumpel, haben wir beschlossen uns euch anzuschließen. Also bis jetzt sind wir 2 "Südmänner", könnte aber passieren das noch einer der "Angelspezis" aus Leipzig dazukommt. Dürfen wir dazukommen?:m 

Gruß

der "Kurze"|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael und Jörg: Ist das so ok für euch?



Hab kein Problem bei der Aktion damit .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Michael: Das finde ich gut


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo nochmal ,

bräuchte mal dringend Eure Hilfe. Ich würde gerne gemeinsam mit nem Kumpel an dem Cup teilnehmen. Daher habe ich gestern dem Agalatze ne Mail gesendet, jedoch leider keine Antwort erhalten#d . Wie meldet man sich richtig an? |kopfkrat ;+ 

Oder kann nicht jeder teilnehmen#c ?

Wäre echt super, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte#6!

Gruß

der fast verzweifelte#q  "Kurze"


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Die Info hier reicht dicke. Marci und Aga schauen in diesen Tread oft genug rein. Die Unterlagen erhälst Du dann, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, per Mail. Übrigens: Am 29. müsst ihr beiden wohl nochmal nen Schwung mitbringen, nicht wahr Aga


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Hauke|wavey: ,

vielen dank für die nette Antwort#6 . Der Marcel hat meinen "Hilferuf" auch gesehen und mir auch gleich nen Mail geschickt. Ein paar Minuten später hatte ich auch schon das Fax auf dem Tisch|supergri |supergri |supergri . Vielen dank auch an Marcel#6 !

Jetzt steht dem nichts mehr im Wege und ich hoffe, dass wir einen erfolgreichen, schönen Angeltag verbringen werden. 
|kopfkrat Was meinst Du mit nen Schwung mitbringen?#c 

Gruß

der "Kurze"|wavey:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ kurzer
ich habe dir das gerade losgeschickt. 
müsste gleich bei dir sein. kann sich übrigens jeder anmelden der spaß am angeln
hat,aber die max teilnehmerzahl wird  bei 180 sein. also solange die nicht voll sind noch alles im lot


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Agalatze
habe Deine Mail gerade bekommen ! Danke schön#6 !!! Ich dachte schon Ihr wollt uns Südmänner nicht#d ... Freuen uns schon auf den Cup und ich mich darauf euch mal kennenzulernen.:m 

Soll ich euch die Anmeldung ausgefüllt zurückfaxen?

Gruß

der "Kurze"|wavey:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aga, halt mir unbedingt ein Formular zurück! Kann ich dann ja am 29. ausfüllen und Marci mitgeben...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ihr wollt doch sicherlich im team angeln oder ?
dann müsst ihr erstmal einen dritten mann haben.
wie wäre es denn mit katze oder so ?
das ist ein bombenkerl !!!!!! der kommt auch nicht so hoch aus demnorden.
ihr südmänner....


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

jo, wenn dann Richtig!!!

Soeben hat sich unser 3. Südmann bei mir gemeldet:m . Er kommt mit uns zu euch, damit wären wir komplett.|supergri #6 |wavey:  Hiermit melden sich die "Südmänner" offiziell für den Exori-Martins Cup 2005 an:m 

freu mich auf euch

Gruß

der "Kurze"|wavey:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ok dann trage ich das auf der ersten seite in die liste ein !!!
sind das auch boardies ? wenn ja welche namen haben die ?

dann am besten zu marcel mit euren richtigen namen faxen wenn die möglichkeit besteht. und irgendwann bezahlen |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Jupp #6 ...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

ich habe bislang nur einen "Flyer", aber keine Anmeldung zum Ausfüllen... Anmeldung hier über das Board (und natürlich Bezahlung  ) reicht nicht?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

na klar geht das auch ! aber wir brauchen dann eure kompletten namen.
am besten dann per pn oder email an mich oder marcel. bezahlung geht ja per überweisung. und den teamnamen natürlich.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ach so !! mir fällt gerade ein. um eine faire und sportliche veranstaltung zu gewähren,werde ich marcel und den ordnern nahe legen bei jedem eine taschenkontrolle zu machen. es sollen die fische ja schließlich gefangen werden und nicht mitgebracht.


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@MichaelB, JürgenS

Hey Daddys,
Die Sache kann los gehen, das Wochenende ist frei bei mir. #6 

Wenn ich dann aufgenommen werde  |kopfkrat  |supergri  im Team Stormbringer bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Das Kücken


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So ein Mist Agalatze, #q 
ich habe mir extra schon schöne Fische beiseite gelegt und jetzt kommst Du mit Taschenkontrolle.... :c 
tststs kannst einem aber auch jeden Spass verderben. #d 
Wollte Dich gerade nach den Sektoren fragen, sicher ist sicher und an jedem Strand ein paar Fische eingraben *ggg* |supergri 
Nah ja nichts für ungut, dan werde ich halt wie alle anderen auch versuchen meine Fische zu fangen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Ralf,

ich bin besser davor, werde mir ein paar Butt auf meine Jacke nähen, dass merkt bestimmt keiner !!! |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Aber Spaß bei Seite, finde ich absolut OK!


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Will auch in `ne Mannschaft  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

da kommst du auch rein andreas !
das verspreche ich dir hiermit.
gibt noch genug ohne mannschaft.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moinsen|supergri ,

meine beiden Mitstreiter sind "noch" keine Boardis, aber des hamma bald#6 . Irgendwie habe auch die beiden schon dieses seltsame Fieber wie ich|kopfkrat #c #d ;+ keine Ahnung was dat is, vermutlich das gemeine Angelfieber|supergri .

Also die Südmänner setzen sich zusammen aus.

Daniel Knoke (der "Kurze")|wavey: 
Marcel Fäsche (der "Starke")#v 
Heiko Göbel (der "Lange")#: 

Gruß

der "Kurze"


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@aga: dann trag mal bitte JürgenS, Angelfiete2001 und mich als _*Team Stormbringer*_ ein

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ok ist passsiert !
war der "storm" bewusst mit "o" geschrieben ?
habe nämlich sturm mit "u" geschrieben.


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Dann komme ich natürlich auch am 29ten ins Trainingslager nach Lippe.
Wir habe jetzt was zu verlieren |kopfkrat   .

Muß nur noch geklärt werden wer:

Teamvorsitzender
Kassenwart
Schriftwart
wird.


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ok ist passsiert !
> war der "storm" bewusst mit "o" geschrieben ?
> habe nämlich sturm mit "u" geschrieben.



Das mit dem "o" ist Tradition |supergri


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Aga,
alles angekommen. Danke. Die Namen gebe ich Dir noch durch. Meldest Du uns erst an und dann bezahlen wir? Oder umgekehrt? 

Coasthunter


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ok ist passsiert !
> war der "storm" bewusst mit "o" geschrieben


 :m - aber das mit dem "O" hat schon seine Richtigkeit :g  und einfach nur *Team Stormbringer*, nix mit der/die/das  

@Angelfiete: das schreit ja fast nach einer Fahrgemeinschaft - und weißt Du, wer _*zurück *_fahren darf?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Angelfiete: das schreit ja fast nach einer Fahrgemeinschaft - und weißt Du, wer _*zurück *_fahren darf?



Ich befürchte ich weiß,wer letztes mal *nicht* zurückgefahren ist    .

Das kriegen wir schon, habe auch ein kombi.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ stormbringer
wurde von mir geändert ! sorry jungens !!!

@ coasthunter
am besten erst anmelden und dann überweisen, damit die überweisung auch zugeordnet werden kann.


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Aga,Ok,schicke Dir gleich per PN die Namen. Sagst bescheid,wenn wir angemeldet sind.


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@MichaelB


> dann trag mal bitte JürgenS, Angelfiete2001 und mich als Team Stormbringer ein


dann wollen wir das Küken mal unter unsere Fittiche nehmen |supergri 
und ich hoffe das unser Teamname kein schlechtes Omen für die Veranstaltung ist.  |kopfkrat 

@Aga
Reicht das denn jetzt wenn ich zwecks Anmeldung ne PN mit meinem Namen und Adresse an dich oder Marcel schicke, oder gibbet noch `n Formular dafür??????

Jürgen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Jürgen: das mit dem Küken geht okai |supergri  :m  und der Name sollte Programm sein :g 

@Angelfiete: wir finden einen Weg - mein Trecker hat da so einen gut funktionierenden Autopiloten  

@Aga: geht doch :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo?!|wavey: 

"nur" noch *80 Tage *bis zum Cup:c . Hab schon die Haken geschärft und das Blei beschwert|supergri . Werde in der ersten Märzwoche nen Training in Dänemark (Bogensstrand nähe Ebeltoft) absolvieren:m . Damit ich meine eingewinterten Knochen und Sehnen schon mal dehne.#q  Ich weiß ich bin nicht normal#q .

Hat einer nen paar Tips für mich was Dänemark angeht?

Gruß

der "Kurze"


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mahlzeit,
@ Aga: Habe gerade die Anmeldung an´s Angelcenter Martins für unser Team gefaxt. Komme mit 2 Freunden als Team " Die Nullinger ". 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich habe das Gefühl, ihr wollt unser Event am 29. Januar als Trainingslager benutzen  Richtig so


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Hauke:
Wäre wohl nicht die schlechteste Idee. Muß glatt mal meine Nullinger fragen, ob der Termin paßt.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Thomas: Mach das doch mal, ich würde mich auf jeden Fall riesig freuen,wenn wir so richtig massig Leutchen werden!!!


----------



## theactor

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi,

als indirekt Beteiligter am "O" darf ich es mir ja eigentlich nicht nehmen lassen, dem gleichnamigen Team wenigstens mal über die Schultern zu schauen...

Schauen wir mal!  |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> als indirekt Beteiligter am "O" darf ich es mir ja eigentlich nicht nehmen lassen, dem gleichnamigen Team wenigstens mal über die Schultern zu schaue


 Häh??? Du interessierst Dich jetzt _*doch* _für´s Männer-Angeln? #y  

So come along :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: but who the f*** is "O" - oder ist das eine 0? #c


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moinsen|wavey: ,

nur noch *79 Tage* bis zum Exori-Martins Cup 2005. Könnte es nicht schon soweit sein#q ?

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Kurzer: Du kannst die Tage auch zählen *lassen*, klick mal angelreisen.de an, dort gibt es solche Counter |wavey: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Michael,|wavey: 

is doch klar!|supergri  Danke für den Hinweis!#6  Hab irgendwie Spass daran...liegt wahrscheinlich dadran, dass ich es kaum erwarten kann.

Gruß


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Aga,
leider kannst Du mich wieder von der Liste streichen. Meine Kur hat sich nun schon zum zweiten mal wegen anderer wichtiger Dinge verschoben und überschneidet sich nun mit dem Cuptermin. Schade, aber wir sind ja noch jung und es wird schon noch mal klappen so eine Horde Boardis kennenzulernen.
Habe ja zum Glück noch das Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mahlzeit Kurzer,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.:m  Zum Überbrücken gehts Samstag schon mal nach Fehmarn. Ich kann dem Lockruf der Brandung einfach nicht mehr widerstehen.Vor allen nach den Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage.

Gruß Coasthunter


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Kurzer,
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.:m  Zum Überbrücken gehts Samstag schon mal nach Fehmarn. Ich kann dem Lockruf der Brandung einfach nicht mehr widerstehen.Vor allen nach den Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage.
> 
> Gruß Coasthunter



Warum fährst Du eigentlich nach Fehmarn ??????? #d 
Da fahr ich nur notgedrungen hin zb. wegen Veranstaltungen 

Es gibt doch viel bessere Ecken im Bereich Heidkate-Hubertsberg   

Trotzdem viel Glück,berichte mal...... #6 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@heiliger Johann

Gute Frage. Aber da kenne ich mich am besten aus. Ich würde gerne mal was anderes probieren. Ist Heidkate gut für Dorsch??? Und bei Wind aus Süd??? Und wo genau liegt das? Noch könnte ich Umplanen:Bin ja Flexibel.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moinsen,

ich kann die Seeluft schon hier in Leipzig riechen|supergri ,leider die See nicht sehen:c ! Fahre auch gerne nach Fehmarn, ja es gibt auch ander super Angelplätze an der Ostsee aber die Insel hat irgendwie was. Großer Vorteil: Sch...egal woher der Wind kommt#6 . Habe schon fast jeden Strand dort beangelt und bin noch nie als Schneider nach Hause gefahren|supergri .

Hab mein Trainingslager nach Dänemark verlegt...auf Wunsch meiner Freundin. War auch noch nie dort und lasse mich einfach überraschen.

Wünsche Dir am Wochenende viel erfolg und laß mal Montag was darüber hören!

Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Kurzer
Geht klar. Den Bericht gibts schon Sonntag. Und Dir mal viel Spaß im Dänischen Trainingslager.  Das Training wirste brauchen,die Elite aus dem Norden tritt an.................

Gruß 
Coasthunter


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey,

war das jetzt ne Herausforderung zu nem Duell: Nordmänner gegen Südmänner:m Na jetzt kommt doch Spass in die Sache#6 . Ok, ich leg mich beim Training so richtig in Zeug|evil: . Angelst Du beim Cup im Team?

Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich will auf jeden Fall im Team antreten.Fehlt nur noch der dritte Mann. Wir sind zwar drei Mann,aber einer davon(mein Neffe 13 Jahre) soll als Einzelkämpfer antreten. Warum wohl??|supergri  Na ja,mal sehen wie er sich Samstag macht. Vielleicht darf er doch ins Team.;+ ;+ 

Gruß 
Coasthunter


----------



## theactor

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

HI,

@MB: 





> Du interessierst Dich jetzt _*doch* _für´s Männer-Angeln?


Och, so Rödelgerät-Zuschauen ist doch immer interessant  
Immer wenn Du Kruer (nach gerechtfertigter Ermahnung vom Stormbringer: gemeint war KURZER...) mit Kurzer anredest muss ich unweigerlich an Fischkoopp denken... komisch eigentlich |kopfkrat 

Sorry, ich stör auch nich weiter


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Harte Sitten Coasthunter, aber nur die Harten komm'n in Garten, schon klar!#6 

 Deshalb nehme ich auch meine beiden Spezis mit. Die haben viel mehr Erfahrung mit der Küste als ich|supergri |supergri ...will mich ja nicht blamieren.#d 
Hab grad in nem anderen Thread gelesen mit was für Ruten die andern so antreten...meine Herren das sind Ruten und Preise bei denen mir anders wird.:v 

Gruß


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hauptsache ist, dass die Fische wissen was das für Ruten sind.

 Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin





			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache ist, dass die Fische wissen was das für Ruten sind.


 Ääääääähhh... zur falschen Zeit im falschen Film? |kopfkrat #c 



			
				theactohr schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wenn Du Kruer mit Kurzer anredest


 Wem? |kopfkrat 



			
				thedisturber schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich stör auch nich weiter


 Schon gut   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Peter Dorsch

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo agalatze! |wavey: 

Hiermit möchte ich mich für eine Teilnahme am Exori-Martins Cup anmelden.
Gemeinsam mit Brandungsangli und Brandungshexlein ist hiermit das
Team"Johannistaler Dorsche"gebildet worden-also ein weiteres Boarditeam.
Bitte sende mir die Teilnahmebedingungen sowie die Bankdaten betreffs
Überweisung per PN zu.

m.f.G

Peter Dorsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Peter Dorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo agalatze! |wavey:
> 
> Hiermit möchte ich mich für eine Teilnahme am Exori-Martins Cup anmelden.
> Gemeinsam mit Brandungsangli und Brandungshexlein ist hiermit das
> Team"Johannistaler Dorsche"gebildet worden-also ein weiteres Boarditeam.
> Bitte sende mir die Teilnahmebedingungen sowie die Bankdaten betreffs
> Überweisung per PN zu.
> 
> m.f.G
> 
> Peter Dorsch #h #h #h


 
Hi Peter,
die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für Dich ist auch schon geklärt.
Du pennst (falls Du dazu kommst) im gleichen Haus wie Marion und Carsten.
Schade das Du morgen nicht dabei sein kannst. Ist für Dich ja leider bisschen kurzfristig. Beim nächsten Mal bist Du aber dabei, wehe nicht |bla: 

Gruß 
Klaus S.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moinsen,|wavey: 

kurze Info : *78 Tage|supergri *.

Gibt es schon nen Stand wieviel Angler bzw. Teams wir sind?

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Kurzer

Guckst du Seite 1 #4  |sagnix !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Marcel,

danke weiß ich bescheid! Aktualisierst Du diese Liste ständig?

Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Kurzer:
wir haben jetzt auch unseren dritten Mann.Der kleine tritt alleine an.Müssen uns nur noch einen Namen überlegen. 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey  #y Kurzer  ( ist nicht böse gemeint |supergri |supergri )



Ich schätze mal wir sind in einem Team,*freue* mich drauf #6 
Coasthunter hat mich glaube ich aus 5000 Boardies ausgewählt. 
Ihr anderen seid nicht traurig,beim nächsten Cup gibt es ne neue Chance,aber dieses mal müßen nun mal wir, Coasthunter,Kurzer und ich gewinnen,Oder Jungs ? |supergri 

Gruß,
       Benni


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> dieses mal müßen nun mal wir, Coasthunter,Kurzer und ich gewinnen,Oder Jungs ?



Nöh, wir sind hier doch nicht bei *"Wünsch dir was"* |supergri


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Peter Dorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo agalatze! |wavey:
> 
> Hiermit möchte ich mich für eine Teilnahme am Exori-Martins Cup anmelden.
> Gemeinsam mit Brandungsangli und Brandungshexlein ist hiermit das
> Team"Johannistaler Dorsche"gebildet worden-also ein weiteres Boarditeam.
> Bitte sende mir die Teilnahmebedingungen sowie die Bankdaten betreffs
> Überweisung per PN zu.
> 
> m.f.G
> 
> Peter Dorsch #h #h #h


 
so ich habe euch vorne in die liste eingetragen !
ich bräuchte aber ne emailadresse von euch. per pn kann ich das leider
nicht schicken.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ all
sobald ich neue anmeldungen habe aktualisiere ich die auch sofort.
auf der ersten seite könnt ihr bisherige anmeldungen sehen.

nun noch ne frage. broesel und andreas thomsen haben beide kein team.
also dachte ich mir, kommen die beiden schonmal zusammen wenn beide damit einverstanden sind. nun fehlt noch ein dritter der den beiden tatkräftig zur seite steht.
bewerbungen bitte an einen von den beiden


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nun noch ne frage. broesel und andreas thomsen haben beide kein team.
> also dachte ich mir, kommen die beiden schonmal zusammen wenn beide damit einverstanden sind.



Aga,
ich denke, Andreas und ich werden uns gut verstehen... |wavey:  
Es wird sich bestimmt noch jemand finden, der erbarmen mit nem Gelegenheits-Bleischmeißer wie mich hat. Außerdem isses ja noch ein paar Tage hin...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

das dachte ich mir auch dass ihr beiden gut zusammen passt |smlove2: 
hehe das musste mal sein. nein aber spaß beiseite. ihr gebt wirklich ein gutes team ab. habe euch ja nun beide schonmal kurz kennengelernt.
der dritte wird sich schnell finden #6


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin
   würde auch gern`mitkommen !!!
   hab bei sowas aber erst einmal in Dänemark mitgemacht( gleich 1. Platz ).
   Wie geht das mit anmelden und so ????????


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

du schickst mir deine email adresse per pn und dann schicke ich dir die ausschreibung. da steht alles drauf. anmelden kannst du dich dann bei mir per pn.
und wenn du fragen hast, dann immer raus damit


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Kurzer, Uuuups,da hab ich doch etwas völlig in den falschen Hals bekommen.#t 

Sorry dafür.

Ich habe nähmlich eben erfahren daß du Thorsten der Dritte im Bunde bist. Tach auch |wavey: .

Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So Leute, 
ich bin fest dabei und Boardie SCHMADTKO aus meinem Verein auch. Mehr Leute von uns hatten leider kiene Zeit. Das bedeutet das wir noch einen dritten Mann suchen für die Mannschaft. Wer Lust hat kann sich bitte bei mir melden so das ich uns dann bei Marcel anmelden kann. Nen witzigen Namen werden wir dann auch noch finden.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ich finde es einsame spitze wie sich das hier alles entwickelt !!!
weiter so....
freue mich schon wahnsinng drauf


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das wird ein reines Boardie-Treffen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

wenn das so bleibt oder noch ein wenig weiter geht mit den Teilnahmen der Boardies, dann werden etwa 25% der Teilnehmer vom AB kommen #h
Und je nachdem wie viele Strände als Sektoren bestimmt sind steht man mit bestimmt vier/fünf anderen Boardies am Beach :g 
Eigentlich ein großes AB-Brandungstreffen  

Gruß
Michael

P.S. @Kurzer: wieviele Tage noch?


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Michael,

noch *75 Tage |supergri *. Schönes Wochenende gehabt?

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Aga,
> ich denke, Andreas und ich werden uns gut verstehen... |wavey:



Na logo :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hehe der michael mit seinen tagen |supergri |supergri 

also wenn wirklich so 30 boardies dabei sind, dann ist das schon der hammer.
irgendeiner wird schon bei einem im sektor stehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Hallo #h 
wir suchen noch einen dritten Boardie.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hehe der michael mit seinen tagen |supergri |supergri


Neee, das siehst falsch, ich habe meine Tage nicht    aber der Kurze zählt... und zählt... und zählt...    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> 75 Tage  .



wird langsam Zeit das ich mit dem Basteln anfange |supergri 



> wenn das so bleibt oder noch ein wenig weiter geht mit den Teilnahmen der Boardies, dann werden etwa 25% der Teilnehmer vom AB kommen


dann können wir uns ja im Dänschendorfer Hof eine Tischreihe reservieren lassen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

25% ist echt ne Menge  Das Anglerboard erobert die Welt...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

tja, es nimmt wirklich Formen an... und dabei, ich wiederhole mich, schaute ich vor zwei Jahren im Laden nur in fragende Gesichter "häh, welches Board?" und dann wurde es auch noch falsch geschrieben "Team Angelbord"  
Nicht immer war früher alles besser :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

also...
meeresangler-schwerin such noch einen dritten mann für sein team
und andreas thomsen und broesel sind bisher auch noch zu zweit !
noch haben wir ja nicht alle teams zusammen. ich denke auch dass wir sowieso
noch mehr werden.


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

:r Moin,Brandies,
heute hab ich mal wieder Gelegenheit hier reinzuschauen(bin ja wie immer viel auf Malle).
Aber sagt mal habt Ihr mich vergessen,oder muß ich jetzt das K.01 Team gründen? Neee ,mal ernsnsthaft,wo bin ich denn nun???????????#c


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

moin karsten !!!
schön dass du mal wieder hier bist !
was hälst du davon mit andreas thomsen und broesel ein team zu machen ?
die beiden haben bisher noch keinen dritten mann.

@ meeresangler-schwerin
ich weiss dass ihr auch noch einen dritten mann sucht, aber die beiden
haben zuerst jemanden gesucht. also bitte nicht böse sein. euren dritten mann
werden wir auch schnell finden. wir haben ja auch noch zeit.


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

moin,moin Aga,

ok,wenn michael und Brösel damit einverstanden sind ,dann ist das Team komplett.Ich freu mich auf Euch!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Null Problemo Aga, wir haben unseren dritten Mann. 
Waldemar wird es sein und so bilde ich ein Team mit Schmadtko und Waldemar. Die Anmeldung werde ich heute noch zu Marcel schicken.


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				folkfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> würde auch gern`mitkommen !!!
> hab bei sowas aber erst einmal in Dänemark mitgemacht( gleich 1. Platz ).
> Wie geht das mit anmelden und so ????????


 

   Moin Agalatze
   ... bin aus Dänemark zurück !
   Hast du meine PN bekommen?
   schicke mir bitte die Anmeldung damit wir planen können#6
   Danke im voraus|wavey:


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

nur damit es keiner vergißt:|supergri *74 Tage* bis zum großen Show down.#6  Die Zeit rennt! Bin auch schon kräftig am Basteln und probieren.|kopfkrat #6 

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Kurzer

Gut das du gerade gepostet hast #6 ... Wollte gerade fragen wielange noch :m !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Noch zähle ich nur die Tage|supergri  bald werden es Stunden sein#6  Stunden die wie diese langen Tage nicht vergehen#q :c #q . Wie ich dieses Warten hasse|evil: ! Es ist echt zum:v ! Aber um so größer ist dann die Freude wenn es soweit ist|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hallo folkfriend !
habe deine pn bekommen. schicke dir heute abend die ausschreibung zu mit allen infos usw... 
@ meeresangler-schwerin
dann brauche ich nur noch euren teamnamen damit ich ihn in die liste eintragen kann.

@ ich werde heute abend wieder alles aktualisieren und jedem der noch infos bekommen soll,diese zuschicken.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ meeresangler-schwerin
> dann brauche ich nur noch euren teamnamen damit ich ihn in die liste eintragen kann.


Na wie schon, Team Meeresangler-Schwerin natürlich.  is ja nicht nur mein Nickname sondern auch der Verein für den wir starten, ne andere Idee hatte ich nicht auf die Schnelle. Normal sind wir nemlich das Fische und Angeln Team aber da bin ich ja alleine von dabei.  Ich hab Marcel aber auch schon alles wichtige zugeschickt. #h


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin moin,

*73 Tage *sind es "nur" noch:m ! Wenn ich an eurer Stelle wär, würde ich mich schon mal warmlaufen|supergri .

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@MS.

 Name ist Ok. 

 Macht sich gut auf dem Podest#6.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, es sind nur noch sage und schreibe *72 Tage:m *

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

so ich habe die liste nochmal aktualisiert.

was auf jedenfall wichtig ist, dass ihr mir oder marcel bescheid gebt wann ihr bezahlt habt. dazu brauchen wir für eure anmeldung die richtigen namen.
desweiteren wäre es prima bescheid zu sagen wer sich schriftlich angemeldet hat oder wer übers board usw...
meeresangler schwerin hat das vorbildlich gemacht ! so dachte ich mir das dann auch.
also weiter so jungs !!!


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin

können Micha und Brösel denn eigeintlich in der Brandung angeln ?Also,Anfänger währen mir doch etwas fehl am Platze,bedenken wir was aufn Spiel steht.
Berufung:keine Antwort von Micha und Brösel


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

anfänger sind das definitiv nicht. die beiden wissen genau was sie tun.
andreas geht regelmäßig in die branudung. das habe ich schon oft gelesen.
und broesel macht es eher selten aber weiss genau wie das funktioniert.
aber trotzdem gilt- hauptsache dicke fische und spaß bei der sache


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Karsten



> Micha und Brösel


 Du meinst sicherlich Andreas   und Brösel.

Klar können wir angeln, man nennt mich auch Doubletten Andy  , sind wohl nicht die Brandungsprofis was Wurftechnik und Materialeinsatz betrifft, aber mit Spaß und Einsatz bei der Sache :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey *Kurzer,*wo bleibt die Tagesmeldung??????????????????:q :q

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Gedankenübertragung Coasthunter :m ,
wollte auch gerade fragen!!!


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wer ist denn da noch so ungeduldig??|supergri |supergri 


Zum Überbrücken:29.01. Staberhuk#a #a 

Gruß 
Coasthunter


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wieso kommst du denn nicht mit zum werfen nach Lippe?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Karsten
> 
> Du meinst sicherlich Andreas   und Brösel.
> 
> Klar können wir angeln, man nennt mich auch Doubletten Andy  , sind wohl nicht die Brandungsprofis was Wurftechnik und Materialeinsatz betrifft, aber mit Spaß und Einsatz bei der Sache :m
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Hi lieber Andy.... Man nennt Dich aber auch "Rutenzerbrecher-Andy"  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Dennis #h 


> Hi lieber Andy.... Man nennt Dich aber auch "Rutenzerbrecher-Andy"



Will mal sehen ob ich die Edelteile auch kaputtkriege |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo folkfriend !
> habe deine pn bekommen. schicke dir heute abend die ausschreibung zu mit allen infos usw...
> 
> 
> Moin Agalatze !#h
> 
> ... hast `de mich vergessen ??|kopfkrat
> Ich schick dir nochmal meine e-mail Adresse per PN.#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wenn Du die Edelrute von Marcy in die Hand nimmst und die kaputt bekommst, geb ich Dir ein Bier aus......LÖL


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Marcel

hab das Thema nicht so recht verfolgt.  (Und jetzt keine Zeit mehr dazu) 
Wann?? Und wo ist Lippe?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Coasthunter

Guckst du hier  #4 : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41359


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin ,
ich könnte heulen , das Leben ist nicht nett zu mir  :c  :c  :c  . Lieder muß ich absagen . Da ich Urlaub hatte , konnte ich bei den Bereitschaftsdiensten für die Wochenenden nicht mitreden und nun habe ich gerade das Wochennende Dienst für die Bauern . Sorry bin selber nicht glücklich darüber .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das ist schade Michael  



> Lieder muß ich absagen



Wird auch ohne Gesang gehen   |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wer wird dann das TKO vertreten????? Micha das ist schade!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Och Micha, das ist aber Mist!! Naja, aber nächstes mal bestimmt wa


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Brösel

wir brauchen ja noch `nen Teamnamen für uns geschmeidigen Ü40 -Brandungsangler |kopfkrat ?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Brösel
> 
> wir brauchen ja noch `nen Teamnamen für uns geschmeidigen Ü40 -Brandungsangler |kopfkrat ?
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Wie wärs mit "Team Club der toten Angler" ?????  :q  :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit "Team Club der toten Angler" ?????  :q  :m



Na warte Dennis |motz:   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich mach´s mit nem #g wieder gut, gelle ?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin , 
was meint Ihr wie ich  :v . Hab mich so drauf gefreut kann ich Euch sagen , aber ich hab nun mal einen Beruf , der mit Landwirtschaft zu tun hat und da muß ich halt auch mal an den Wochenenden und nach Feierabend ran wenn die Zeit da ist  :q  .
Dennis das TKO mußt Du oder Björni oder Hendrik dann vertreten . Ich bin überzeugt das Ihr das dann schon gebacken bekommt . :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Micha. Dann lass mal den Björn ran. Der ist Profi für sowas . Mir ist das ganze ein wenig zu teuer. Ich muss doch noch auf meine beiden neuen Aero Technium sparen.....


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Andreas Thomsen


> geschmeidigen Ü40 -Brandungsangler


der Name ist doch perfekt #6 warum noch weiter suchen :m


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit "Team Club der toten Angler" ????? :q :m


 |smash:    

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das Küken leidet echt an extremster Verfrechung    |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, |smash:
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das Küken leidet echt an extremster Verfrechung    |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Tja so ist sie halt die Jugend von heute #c 
Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, aus uns ist ja auch was anständiges geworden |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, |smash:
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das Küken leidet echt an extremster Verfrechung    |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Du weißt ja gar nicht, was ich mir von Andy so alles anhören durfte...... :c . Jetzt ist meine Zeit gekommen und ich schlage zurück HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Und ich unterstütze Dennis  *anseineseitetret*


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

|supergri Jeahh....................das nächste Boardi Team ist kommplett: 

Der Boardi Benni,der fast Boardi Thorsten und ich werden als Team- ....................antreten.

@Benni
den Part überlasse ich Dir:m . 

Treten da auch Nicht-Boardie Teams an???? 
Wär doch gelacht,wenn der Cup nicht in unsere Reihen kommt.

*Kurrrzerrrr.......,*wie lange noch??|kopfkrat 

Gruß und Petri

Coasthunter|wavey:


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Brösel
> 
> wir brauchen ja noch `nen Teamnamen für uns geschmeidigen Ü40 -Brandungsangler |kopfkrat ?
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Andreas, öhmm..ja..neee..gute Frage..welch Team-Name..."Crazy-Ü40"?
Ich hab Null Ahnung...aber vielleicht hat Carsten ne crazy-Idea?  |kopfkrat  |wavey: 



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit "Team Club der toten Angler" ?????


Also ehrlich..dat is ja nun echt...komm du an den Strand... |abgelehn



> Also,Anfänger währen mir doch etwas fehl am Platze,bedenken wir was aufn Spiel steht.



Karsten,
vielleicht bekommt man ja auch vorher mal ein "Team-Beschnupper-Treff" hin...so ganz unverbindlich..ohne Gerödel...einfach mal "Beschnuppern"... 
Und zum Thema Brandungserfahrung: ich bin zwar nicht der geborene Brandungsangler, das Geschirr ist ist eher "antiquar"...so ne alte Cormoran Blackstar und ne alte "DAM-Kev-Carbon"-Schleuder plus zwei alte Daiwa 7000c (ratatatat)..aber  wissen tu ich schon, was in der Brandung abgeht...  ..also nix "Turnschuh 2,40M 50 gr. -Angler"..obwohl die manchmal erstaunlich gut fangen...  
Also Hi-Tech der Neuzeit steht nicht auf dem Programm, sondern eher altes, bewährtes Zeugs, womit doch schon der eine oder andere Fisch gelandet wurde...achso..ich bevorzuge selbtgebastelte Nachläufer..Einhakensysteme...oder muß ich mit Paternoster angeln?? #c 
Ich bin KEIN Brandungsprofi, sondern normalerweise Strandläufer (bzw. Strandschnorchler an Fehmarns Küste) und öfter aufm Kutter, als Brandungangler. ...Nur zur Info, und sollten nun Bedenken bestehen...  #c


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Aga,

kannst mal bei Team Crazy Dorschhunter,
den Kumpel wegnehmen und dafür Käpt'n Robi eintragen ,danke.
Dann sind wir auch ein komplettes Boardieteam :g 
Er hat es endlich geschafft sich anzumelden.....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Coasthunter,

Wie wär es mit Team: Ohne Namen, od. No Name Team ????

Wa sach mal.
Und Thorsten sollte sich mal beim Board anmelden,daß wir dann auch ein "only Boardies" Team sind oder ??

@ Aga, wir sind bald soweit |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Benni,

etwas mehr Fantasie bitte.  Team-Küstentrio hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.
Oder????|kopfkrat 
Na ok,sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.(Leider)#c 



Gruß
Coasthunter |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> a.bu Team "Die Blinsen"
> Ostseefan Team "Die Blinsen"
> Brandungsfutzi Team "Die Blinsen"
> 
> Heiliger Johann Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> Butsche Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> Käpt´n Robi Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> 
> Hornhechteutin Team "Küstenjungs Ostholstein"
> Oh-Nemo Team "Küstenjungs Ostholstein"
> HaukeP Team "Küstenjungs Ostholstein"
> 
> Kurzer Team "Die Südmänner"
> Starker Team "Die Südmänner"
> Langer Team "Die Südmänner"
> 
> MichaelB Team "Stormbringer"
> JuergenS Team "Stormbringer"
> Angelfiete2001 Team "Stormbringer"
> 
> Der Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> 
> Peter Dorsch Team "Die Johannistaler"
> Brandiangli Team "Die Johannistaler"
> Brandugshexilein Team "Die Johannistaler"
> 
> Jörg MS Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> Waldemar Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> Schmadtko Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> 
> Coasthunter Team "Strandwölfe"
> Benni Team "Strandwölfe"
> Thorsten (nicht boardie) Team "Strandwölfe"
> 
> Andreas Thomsen Team "Ü-40 Eier"
> Broesel Team "Ü-40 Eier"
> Karsten01 Team "Ü40-Eier"
> 
> Tackle
> ATS Holger + 3 Freunde
> Klaus S.
> Kev
> Toddy
> 
> Agalatze (Ich) starte mit zwei Freunden der eine hessit Porno-Ralle und der andere Hoschi |supergri


 

so das ist die aktuelle liste der teams !
ein paar kommen doch sicher noch dazu oder ?
wer springt denn für hornhechteutin ein ?
broesel,karsten und andreas habe ich frech wie ich bin mal die Ü-40 Eier genannt |supergri  nehmt es mir nicht übel-also überlegt schnell einen enderen team namen.

@ coasthunter
ihr seid fest angemeldet.
habe marcel alles gegeben.

für alle weiteren anmeldungen einfach an mich oder direkt an marcel.
ich hoffe wir werden noch mehr leute. so dass in jedem sektor 5-8 boardies sind.

@ kurzer 
wo bleibt der countdown |supergri


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Andreas!!!! @Brösel,

he,he,he,hab ich Euch doch hinterm Ofen hervorgelockt |supergri |supergri .
Wollte doch bloß wissen,ob Ihr mit mir als Teamkollege einverstanden seid ,alles Andere ist mir Wurscht,der Spaß steht bei mir an erster Stelle.Und was noch wichtiger für mich ist,neue Angelbekanntschaften!!Sind wir eigentlich die einzigen 40er in dieser Runde?|supergri @Brösel,wäre schön wenn man sich vorher kennenlernen würde,dann könnte man sich ja schon mal abschnacken wie wir den Neulingen, wie Aga die Keule verpassen |supergri 
Bis dann,freu mich auf Euch,
|wavey: Ka


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hehe karsten.... 
ich sag nur : Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall 

für mich steht aber auch nur der spaß im vordergrund.
ist ja ne lockere veranstaltung und keine qualli oder meisterschaft.


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Genau,Aga .
Aber,Du weißt ja auch,die Sprüche von mir sind natürlich nur Spaß.
Und wir wollen ja auch fürs 
Board angeln,oder ist das wieder zurückgestellt??He,he,he,:q 
ka


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ach schnick schnack !!!
alles nur spaß-auch von mir.
neben dir würde ich aber im sektor stehen.
wäre bestimmt witzig ! nur wir müssten dann klären wer uns
vom strand zum auto trägt,wenn wir unsere bierreserven vernichtet 
hätten


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na,datt wird ja wat werden,aber wir haben ja Handys dabei.Also,doch wohl Motorschaden an den Autos und dann meine Angelika anrufen(höchste Nudelholzgefahr:q ,weil alles schon dagewesen),
ka


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Jungs #h ,

denkt bitte daran das Aga eure echten Namen für die Anmeldung braucht. Man, man... Hätte nicht gedacht das es so viele Boardi`s werden, finde ich aber Spitzklasse euch alle mal aufn Haufen zu sehen :m !!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

vielleicht stellt sich ja der eine oder andere die gleiche Frage... ich kramte grad die Ausschreibung hervor um die Überweisung fertig zu machen und fragte mich, was ich denn im Verwendungszweck angeben soll #c nur meinen Namen und das Team?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Jupp #6 , dat langt Michael... Nur Name und Teamname, dann weiß ich bescheid! Hast du das mit dem Insel-Cup schon gelesen?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

nu ma nix übertreiben, erstmal meinen 2ten Martins-Cup überleben  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ich bin froh dass unser michi überhaupt dabei ist, denn an dem tag ist glaube ich 
ein boardie treffen-dazu kommt noch dass er schlechte erfahrungen mit so einem cup hat und eigentlich gesagt hat er will nie wieder sowas machen.
das finde ich schon klasse dass er dabei ist !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Marci, Du bringt doch Anmeldeformulare noch am Samstag mit, oder?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ja wir bringen noch welche mit !
das ist alles kein problem...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn an dem tag ist glaube ich
> ein boardie treffen...


genau so ist das. Am 2.4. ist auch der AB Bellyboot Cup. Da fahre ich natürlich auch vorbei.... zum grillen. 
Satt gegessen und mit nem Bierchen im Bauch komm ich dann zu euch. #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin froh dass unser michi überhaupt dabei ist, denn an dem tag ist glaube ich ein boardie treffen-dazu kommt noch dass er schlechte erfahrungen mit so einem cup hat und eigentlich gesagt hat er will nie wieder sowas machen.
> das finde ich schon klasse dass er dabei ist !!!


 Na ich krieg ja gleich ´nen Sonnenbrand #t 

Aber _*das*_ Boardie-Treffen ist doch eigentlich auf Fehmarn, oder?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Junx #h
ich hab gestern schon per PN bei Aga abgesagt.
Vielleicht komm ich so mal zu gucken vorbei.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

tja dann müssen wir mal zwei ersatzmänner für hauke finden.
hornhechteutin hatte ja auch schon abgesagt...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ marcel
wäre vielleicht auch klasse wenn du hier immer ne liste reinsetzt wer schon alles bezahlt hat und von wem du die richtigen namen hast usw...

hoffentlich werden wir noch ein paar mehr leutchen.

@ kurzer
wat los mit dir ?
hast du dir zuviel baldrian rein gepfiffen und liegst jetzt erstmal völlin entspannt in der ecke ? nicht dass da smilys auf den tabletten waren


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ok, dann fang ich mal an...

Angelmeldet/bezahlt/Namen:

Team Crazy Doschdödel :m 
Team Meeresangler Schwerin
Team Nullinger
Team Blinsen

Angemeldet/Namen:

Team Coasthunter
Team Johannistaler Dorschis

Der Rest ist bei *MIR* noch nicht angemeldet, da fehlen dann noch die Namen!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

genau so habe ich mir das gedacht !!!
vielen dank keule


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

No Prob mein Freund ... Hast schon Sachen gepackt :q ?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Marcel......Es hat jemand auf Dich abgesehen. Nach diesem Bild zu urteilen, solltest Du bei den kommenden Veranstalltungen nicht mehr dabei sein...... 
Sweety is dead!!!!! 





 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das ja fies :c ... Das arme kleine Vöglein!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

booooooohhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
jetzt werde ich aber stinke sauer hier.
wer kann denn meinem sweety sowas antun ?????
ich finde sweety den totalen oberhammer... mehr geht nicht


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Aga

Guckst du jetzt mal Sweety!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

du sagg !!!
ich will das auch sooooo gerne haben.

HIT IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Nu isser echt tot |supergri !!!


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na da können wir ja froh sein das Du Palerado nicht den Seehund geklaut hast|bla: 



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Nu isser echt tot |supergri !!!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich kann Palerado doch seine Bettgespielin nicht ausspannen :m !!!


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na ja Mosi hat seine Iraker und andere eben ne Flausch-Gespielin ;-))


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

#6  |supergri  #6  |supergri 

Vorsicht Andreas, dafür ham Heiliger Johann und ich schon ne Abmahnung bekommen |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh: !!!


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Verdammt , dann bekäme Harald Schmidt bei uns ja lebenslänglich !!!


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Da haben sich bis jetzt aber verdammt wenig Leute um ihre Anmeldung gekümmert.

@Marcel,
meine Überweisung ist raus. 

@Kurzer,
oder geht Dir angesichts der Nordischen-Übermacht der Stifft?:q :q 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hehe dem kurzen geht der stift


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

hey Kurzer, me miss ya #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: sollen wir Sweety morgen wirklich grillen?   Oder doch lieber anködern?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Kurzer

Kein Bock mehr #y  :m ?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hey lass mal den sweety in ruhe !!!
pah !!! den werde ich mit händen und füßen verteidigen 
außerdem flattert der mein blei beim werfen immer noch
ein stück weiter ...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich habe kein Team mehr... :c  :c 

Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hey lass mal den sweety in ruhe !!!
> pah !!! den werde ich mit händen und füßen verteidigen
> außerdem flattert der mein blei beim werfen immer noch
> ein stück weiter ...




Der Vogel nervt aber echt unendlich....


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Hauke from Aga (Sitzt gerade neben mir)

Morgen gibts Stress mit dem "Vogel!" Judgement Day Keule |smash:  |motz: !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Drecksvieh!!!!!!!!! Ich rupf Dir morgen die letzten Federn!!!!! Sind ja nicht mehr viele aufm Kopf


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ich glaube du hast deinen letzten ködel geschissen 
dir brennt wohl der helm... hehe


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Legebatterie...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Nee mir juckt der Stint.... :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Der kleine brauch einfach mal ne Trachtprügel...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wen meinst Du mit klein Du Gnom


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na Dich Süßer


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Sag nicht sowas zu mir. Sonst hast Du morgen ne Menge Spaß mit mir


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

jaaa, ne lass mal , ich will keinen solchen Spaß.. Ich nehme nix, dass Haare auf den Beinen hat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Woher weißt Du, dass ich Haare auf den Beinen habe??? Bist Du Dir siiiiicher?????


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Schluss! Jetzt nix mehr, sonst  :v


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt Du, dass ich Haare auf den Beinen habe??? Bist Du Dir siiiiicher?????



uiuihuihuih...ihr habt Sorgen... #q Ich habe zwar Haare an den Beinen..aber keine auf der Brust....auf Stahl wächst nüscht... |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Dann müsste mein Körper ja komplett aus Stahl sein........ :q:q:q! NEIN NEIN keine Sorge Jungs...... :v


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> uiuihuihuih...ihr habt Sorgen... #q Ich habe zwar Haare an den Beinen..aber keine auf der Brust....auf Stahl wächst nüscht... |kopfkrat  :q



Mein absoluter Lieblingsspruch


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Mein absoluter Lieblingsspruch



Tucke.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Tucke.....



Das sagst Du nicht nochmal Du aller Schokoschieber


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Schokoschieber ist gut #6 Den kannt ich bislang noch nicht :q. Aber Hauke, was meinst Du, was die anderen jetzt von uns denken. Wir sollten das lieber sein lassen und uns persönlich darüber morgen früh unterhalten, wenn wir beide noch schön alleine sind...... Mein Kombi ist aber größer als Dein Lupo


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kombi ist aber größer als Dein Lupo



Also..öhmm...der "Lupo" ist ja nun eindeutig..zweideutig...:q 
Was sagt denn Eure Regierung zu der merkwürdigen Namensgebung?? |kopfkrat  |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Broesel.. Jetzt merk ich erst was ich da geschrieben habe. Melde mich bloß nicht bei Wodi als Ferkel an!!!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

|sagnix  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hauke....!!!! Was soll das heißen!!!!?????


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Nur, dass ich nix sage


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Spätestens morgen früh krieg ich Dich ja zu packen!!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens morgen früh krieg ich Dich ja zu packen!!!!!




Ich kann sooo gut laufen


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann sooo gut laufen



Hast Du schon einmal 100kg Arsch im Gesicht gehabt??? Danach läufst Du nicht mehr :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das Dein Arsch soviel wiegt glaub ich nur zu gerne...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dein Arsch soviel wiegt glaub ich nur zu gerne...



Das nicht unbedingt, aber ich kann mich ganz schön schwer auf Deinem Gesicht machen, damit ich auch was davon habe..........


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Du wolltest doch ins Bett Dennis...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Jaja bin ja schon weg. Gute N8 @ll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

gute n8


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

tse tse tse hier passieren ja sachen....


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

also nach dem tollen tag gestern freue ich mich schon irre doll auf den martins cup !!!
da werden einige der boardies von gestern ja auch wieder dabei sein !!!
juhu !!!!


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also nach dem tollen tag gestern freue ich mich schon irre doll auf den martins cup !!!
> da werden einige der boardies von gestern ja auch wieder dabei sein !!!
> juhu !!!!


 
da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.Ich hoffe nur,das wir uns alle,oder wenigstens ein paar von uns,vorher* nochmal* zum Brandungsangeln treffen.#6 #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

na das will ich auch mal hoffen !!!
muss ja nicht immer solange geplant werden.
und wenns nur 5-6 leute sind,aber der spaß ist immer größer mit mehreren
leuten !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ok Aga, wann gehen wir denn jetzt mal zusammen ins Trainingslager?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

wie wäre es schonmal mit donnerstag ?
da sind pickerfan und sigar auch dabei.
beide waren noch nie in der brandung. könnte deine 
unterstütung brauchen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das klingt gut. Wo wollen wir hin?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ich würde mal sagen wir beobachten das wetter die tage über und checken dann wo es sinn mach. wenn es bei süd bleibt, dann schwebt mir hubertsberg vor


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin!!!

Sach ma, sind da noch Plätze frei??? Hab das erst jetzt entdeckt! Würde, denke ich, ein Team mit der Grillh*** und dem Micky aufmachen! Ich frag die beiden mal ob die Zeit haben...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, daß ich Kükenpasi nirgends auf der Teilnehmerliste entdecken kann? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich denke, dass siehst Du richtig...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

und was tun wir, um ihn zu bekehren? #c

Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch nicht wieder... und nun... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.Ich hoffe nur,das wir uns alle,oder wenigstens ein paar von uns,vorher* nochmal* zum Brandungsangeln treffen.#6 #6


 
Da wird sich bestimmt noch mal der eine oder andere Tag anbieten. Sofern es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, bin ich mit Sicherheit dabei.#6 

Gestern einfach nur zuschauen ist mir ist nicht bekommen. Ich lieg seit gestern Abend mit leichtem Fieber, Husten, Schnupfen, Halsschmerzen so halbwegs flach. |krank: 
Das lag entweder daran, dass ich meine Jacke zwischenzeitlich mal für 5 Minuten ausgezogen hab, oder an der Mischung "SCHARFER Senf/Knobidipp", die meinen Hals verätzt hat. |supergri #c


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aber LECKER war der Knobi Dipp auf jeden Fall


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ohne Frage... |supergri 

Meine Freundin konnte meinen Atemdüften allerdings wenig abgewinnen. #d |supergri #6


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Er muß auch unbedingt das Rezept mal aufm Markt werfen...zum Ausgleich bringen wir dann auch wieder unsere Grillhexe mit!!!#g

Meine Freundin hat zum Gegenangriff ausgeholt und einen Döner verputzt... Und sie hat gewonnen#q


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es schonmal mit donnerstag ?



Wenn alles gut geht habe ich Donnerstag und Freitag frei  , würde mich euch dann gerne anschließen, nicht zum training, aber zum Fun haben.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das Rezept ist bestimmt Betriebsgeheimnis nicht wahr Micha

@Angelfiete: Das ist doch eine gute Idee, schließ Dich doch ruhig an


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rezept ist bestimmt Betriebsgeheimnis nicht wahr Micha
> 
> Und nicht zu vergessen: Waffenscheinpflichtig!!!|supergri Ne Micha,die war gut.
> 
> Sollte ein kleines Trainingsmeeting angesetzt werden: An den meisten Samstagen kann ich. Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem: Mein Neffe ist Infiziert.Er würde am liebsten jeden Tag in die Brandung.|kopfkrat Aber das kennen wir ja alle.Nicht wahr??:g
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Coasthunter


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!!!
> 
> Sach ma, sind da noch Plätze frei??? Hab das erst jetzt entdeckt! Würde, denke ich, ein Team mit der Grillh*** und dem Micky aufmachen! Ich frag die beiden mal ob die Zeit haben...


 
na klar sind noch plätze frei. ich denke dass es erst in 4 wochen knapp wird mit den anmeldungen. also wenn du bescheid weisst, dann kannst mir ja auch bescheid geben. ich kann dir auch gerne die ausschreibung per email zuschicken. brauchst mir nur per pn geben und ab geht die ausschreibung |supergri


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alles gut geht habe ich Donnerstag und Freitag frei  , würde mich euch dann gerne anschließen, nicht zum training, aber zum Fun haben.


 
das training ist natürlich fun |supergri 
wäre echt super wenn du dabei bist !!!


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Da ihr leider in der Woche gehen wollt kann ich mich nicht anschließen ! 


Macht das doch am WE !! Da haben bestimmt noch mehr Zeit !!

@Aga -schick mir doch mal ein paar Eckdaten zum Martins Cup ! Vielleicht bin ich denn auch dabei ! ( Preis -Datum usw )



MfG Maik


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ audigott1984
beim nächsten mal machen wir das am we.
sigar kommt ganz aus österreich und hat das schon geplant.
hast dein rutenbruch schon verknausert ? übel übel die sache...
schick mir mal per pn deine email adresse dann schick ich dir die 
ausschreibung zu.


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ja den Rutenbruch hab ich weggesteckt !

Sowas reißt einen echt runter !!:r 
Ich werd jetzt kontinuierlich auf Shimano umrüsten !!|supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ audigott1984
> beim nächsten mal machen wir das am we.
> sigar kommt ganz aus österreich und hat das schon geplant.
> hast dein rutenbruch schon verknausert ? übel übel die sache...
> schick mir mal per pn deine email adresse dann schick ich dir die
> ausschreibung zu.



Ich habe aber irgendwie seit gestern auch wieder richig Bock auf die Brandung. Ich muss am Do. dann nochmal mit Deiner PAT werfen, irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich mir in den nächsten Wochen 2 davon kaufen werde...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

wieso pat ?
das sind super aero technium 
ich hab auch richtig bock auf donnerstag.
diesen sparsamen abend muss man ganz schnell wieder
streichen und besser machen.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wo wollt Ihr denn hin?


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

moin Jungs,|wavey: 

bin wieder on Board. Hatte ne Woche Resturlaub und habe diese natürlich genutzt um mal ein bißchen peitschen zu gehen. Naja, viel war nicht drinn um genauer zu sein eigentlich gar nichts#d ...aber ich hatte ne Menge Spass und das ist doch die Hauptsache.|supergri 

Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Kurzer,
und wo bleibt die Ansage?????????????

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

würde mich auch interessieren wieviel tage noch !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na gut, |kopfkrat Ihr habt es so gewollt. Es sind nur noch *62 Tage#6 *

Freu mich schon!!!

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

coole sache !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Habe am vergangenen Wochenende ein paar Wurfübungen auf einer großen Wiese hinterm Haus gemacht. Ein paar Spaziergänger haben mein Treiben beobachtet...

"Hey, Du da!!! Worauf angelst Du? Grasskarpfen?! hahaha..."

Wären die nicht sooo weit weg gewesen...180gr...Kralle...eitert doch schlecht raus, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hehe lol !!!!
eitert sehr schlecht raus würde ich sagen...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na Marcy. Hat ja gut geklappt mit Deinem neuem Foto  Coole S..


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

auf Graskarpfen angeln     und ich dachte, wir hätten am Samstag auf Sweeties geangelt :g :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Sylverpasi

Schön Dank nochmal...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Kurzer: Da hatte ich am Samstag auch immer Angst, dass wirklich mal ein Spaziergänge ein Blei an den Schädel bekommt... das zwickt glaub´ ich bissl...


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

War mega lustig, diese aufschwemmende Wut:r  in weite Würfe zu verwandeln:q ...nur mit dem Geradeauswerfen hab ich noch ein paar winzige Probleme.|uhoh: ..aber das kriegen wir noch hin, glaube ich.|kopfkrat 

Geb mir beim Cup aber Mühe.:q ..versprochen#6 

Ach so, die Graskarpfen haben schlecht gebissen:q 

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

die maulwürfe wollte bei uns auch nicht so recht....
tse tse tse.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Auf den Cup bekommst auch Ärger, wenn Du dauernd über die Tampen vom Nachbarn schmeißt


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Haukep,

locker, wollte mir nur ein bißchen mehr Platz einheimsen . Bin ja nicht zum ersten mal in der Brandung#6 ist nur schon ein Weilchen her:q .

Nee nee, keine Panik! Freu mich schon darauf euch mal kennenzulernen!

Gruß#h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Nagut, ich nehme dann vorsichtshalber meinen Schutzhelm mit


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Jo, was sag ich imma: "Helm tragn!":q 

Ne Du hast mich mit Deinem Wiesentraining auf diese Idee gebracht und da mußte ich das mal probieren. Macht echt Spass!

Gruß


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Klaro macht es das, aber nächstes mal schmeißen wir mit Montagen....nicht wahr Aga


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mit Montagen? Auf Maulwurf oder Wühlmäuse?

Gruß


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ne,aber gibt ne realistische Wurfweite mit Montage und Twister...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

jo das machen wir.
habe echt nichts auf die reihe bekommen.
ich denke das lag an der aufregung. 
ich weiss ja zum glück dass ich keulen kann ohne ende


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

 Jaja.... *schnacker*  Nein, ich weiß das ja auch....war halt nicht Dein Tag! Was macht der Finger?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Netter Avatar Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Geil wa????? So kann ich wenigstens auch sagen, dass ich was für Sweety übrig habe


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

meiner hand gehts relativ gut. lol...
das wässert ganz schön und tut ein wenig weh.
aber ich bin ja kein weichei


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Musst Dich halt von ner geilen Blondiene pflegen lassen...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

jo geht auch bald los...
muss mein telefonbuch erstmal durchgucken


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Bei mir stehen die immer vor der Tür, wenn ich aufmache, kann ich schon aussuchen...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

aber nun mal zu eigentlichen thema.
du hast immer noch kein team hauke !!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> diese boardies sind dabei:
> natürlich unter vorbehalt wegen zeit usw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.bu Team "Die Blinsen"
> Ostseefan Team "Die Blinsen"
> Brandungsfutzi Team "Die Blinsen"
> 
> Heiliger Johann Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> Butsche Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> Käpt´n Robi Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> 
> Kurzer Team "Die Südmänner"
> Starker Team "Die Südmänner"
> Langer Team "Die Südmänner"
> 
> MichaelB Team "Stormbringer"
> JuergenS Team "Stormbringer"
> Angelfiete2001 Team "Stormbringer"
> 
> Der Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> 
> Peter Dorsch Team "Die Johannistaler"
> Brandiangli Team "Die Johannistaler"
> Brandugshexilein Team "Die Johannistaler"
> 
> Jörg MS Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> Waldemar Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> Schmadtko Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> 
> Coasthunter Team "Strandwölfe"
> Benni Team "Strandwölfe"
> Thorsten (nicht boardie) Team "Strandwölfe"
> 
> Andreas Thomsen Team "Ü-40 Eier"
> Broesel Team "Ü-40 Eier"
> Karsten01 Team "Ü40-Eier"
> 
> Tackle
> ATS Holger + 3 Freunde
> Klaus S.
> Kev
> Toddy
> HaukeP
> 
> Agalatze (Ich) starte mit zwei Freunden der eine hessit Porno-Ralle und der andere Hoschi |supergri


 

also das nochmal die aktuelle liste


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na das sieht doch klasse aus#6 , wird mit Sicherheit ne lustige Runde:m !
Der Count Down läuft und läuft und läuft...

Apropo laufen: "Lauft euch schon mal warm:q !"

Gruß#h


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

na klar doch.
donnerstag geht es wieder in die brandung.
und dann wohl jede woche mindestens einmal !


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Neid|gr: , wo soll ich hier üben?|kopfkrat  "Die" lachen mich hier sogar auf der Wiese aus:c , wie gucken die Angler erst wenn ich mit meinen Brandungsruten an den großen Stadtsee gehe|uhoh: |kopfkrat ? Ich glaube dann holen "DIE JUNGS MIT DEN WEIßEN KITTELN" mich ab. Naja egal, hauptsache ist, dass die zwei von den komischen Jacken mit den Ärmeln auf dem Rücken mitbringen...bei den Temperaturen friere ich in einer:q !

Gruß#h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aga sag mal, wo war eigentlich Tackle am Samstag. Der hat mir extra noch geschrieben, dass er 2 Leute mitbringt und dann.... |kopfkrat  ;+ 

Was die Team Geschichte angeht...ja, genau, das auch  |uhoh:  Hab echt niemanden....naja, keiner mag mich |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

tackle war ein weichei und hat abgesagt.
hat mich auch schwer enttäuscht von ihm !
seitdem heisst er bei mir und marci auch nur noch schönwetterangler...

tja ja tackle...so wird das nichts

ich hoffe dass wir bald ein team für dich finden


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das hoff ich auch, aber mich mag halt niemand.... :c  :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> tackle war ein weichei und hat abgesagt.
> hat mich auch schwer enttäuscht von ihm !
> seitdem heisst er bei mir und marci auch nur noch schönwetterangler...
> 
> tja ja tackle...so wird das nichts
> 
> ich hoffe dass wir bald ein team für dich finden




Das hätte er aber auch mal bei mir machen können.... |uhoh:  |kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

wieso dat denn ?
ist doch völlg egal.
war ja nichts wo es drauf ankommt ob man nun da ist oder nicht.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Naja, aber es wäre halt einfach ein netter Zug gewesen, ich hätte das so gemacht...


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> ....., aber mich mag halt niemand.... :c  :c  :c  :c  :c


 

@Haukep

 |pftroest:  |supergri


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ach Hauke,

ich mach nur für Dich ne extra große Dose Mitleid für Dich auf!!! Psssst....OOOhhh!#h 

Bist doch nen ganz Netter!

Gruß


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ach so...noch *61 Tage* bis zum Show Down!#h


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Danke Kurzer :m !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Kein Problem,

hoffe nur das mein Dreibein rechtzeit kommt...

Gruß


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Danke für das Mitgefühl Leute.. Ne, mal im Ernst, wenn sich kein Team findet, bin ich halt Einzelkämpfer...passt auch


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem,
> 
> hoffe nur das mein Dreibein rechtzeit kommt...
> 
> Gruß


 
Tcha Kurzer,wärste beim Wiesencasting gewesen,dann hättest Du ein super Brandungsdreibein von Marcel kaufen können. hi hi,für lächerliche 40 Euro.#6 

Gruß

Coasthunter #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Tcha Kurzer,wärste beim Wiesencasting gewesen,dann hättest Du ein super Brandungsdreibein von Marcel kaufen können. hi hi,für lächerliche 40 Euro.#6
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Coasthunter #h



Jetzt muss er halt zu Marci in den Laden fahren...


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Arrrrr:r |gr: :c ,

ist das so eins wo die Auflagen etwas leuchten? So eins hab ich bei Vögele bestellt, doch leider war ich zu langsam. Aber der Daniel dort gibt sich wahnsinnig große Mühe mir noch eins für diesen Preis zu besorgen. Hat denn Marci für diesen Preis so eins?

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ich glaube das ist sogar das dreibein was du meinst.
mit grünlichen auflagen usw...


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Tcha Kurzer,wärste beim Wiesencasting gewesen,dann hättest Du ein super Brandungsdreibein von Marcel kaufen können. hi hi,für lächerliche 40 Euro.#6
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Coasthunter #h


 
Unsere Grillhure hat beim Casting auch eins mitgenommen, und zwei weitere habe ich bei Marcy geordert. Sind echt HAMMER TEILE und für nen vergleichsweise ECHTEN Spottpreis.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Und ich habe damals noch für 80 Euro das Ian Golds SuperMatch Tripod gekauft...grrr  :r  :r


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ist das so eins wo die Auflagen etwas leuchten?


 Äääähhh... die tun *WAS???* Wozu soll das gut sein? Mal abgesehen vom Preis, aber der ist dann ja eher für den Vertreiber gut...

Erwähnte Drei-Beine fand sogar ich, als alter Drei-Bein-Meckerpott für den Preis echt gut #6 hätte es sowas schon vorletzten Herbst gegeben, hätte ich mich nicht halb tot basteln müssen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> hätte es sowas schon vorletzten Herbst gegeben, hätte ich mich nicht halb tot basteln müssen...



Naja, wenn es jemanden gibt, der prädestiniert ist, ein Dreibein selber zu bauen, dann jawohl Du  :q


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ja so eins meine ich. der preis ist doch echt hammer.

hat marci noch welche für diesen preis?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

marci hat genug da.
kannst ihm ja mal mailen.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Danke dir für die Info!

Gruß


----------



## pro tack

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Agalatze,

unser Team "pro tack" ist mit Thomas Müller, Jens Illmaier und Thomas Schöning natürlich auch am Start. Wir freuen uns schon auf eure Veranstaltung.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,moin Boardies,

also,ist schon n bißchen komisch für mich, was ich Euch jetzt mitzuteilen habe.Also, ich werd mich aus dem Board verabschieden,weil ich meine,daß einige Leute mit mir Probleme haben.Ich meine damit,daß auf Fragen,oder auch Antworten von mir kaum,oder garnicht beantwortet werden.Fiel mir jetzt in diesem Thema besonders auf,man gibt Antworten in Bezug auf Brösel und...und es kommt nichts mehr rüber.Und so ist es bei den anderen Themen auch.Naja,bevor ich hier in Tränen ausbreche,bye,bye.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin Boardies,
> 
> also,ist schon n bißchen komisch für mich, was ich Euch jetzt mitzuteilen habe.Also, ich werd mich aus dem Board verabschieden,weil ich meine,daß einige Leute mit mir Probleme haben.Ich meine damit,daß auf Fragen,oder auch Antworten von mir kaum,oder garnicht beantwortet werden.Fiel mir jetzt in diesem Thema besonders auf,man gibt Antworten in Bezug auf Brösel und...und es kommt nichts mehr rüber.Und so ist es bei den anderen Themen auch.Naja,bevor ich hier in Tränen ausbreche,bye,bye.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass man Dich hier absichtlich übesieht, aber bei dem was hier zwischen Sonntag und heute so alles gepostet wurde, verliert man sehr schnell man den EIGENTLICHEN Sinn eines Thema´s.

Wende Dich doch einfach mal an den Verfasser dieses Thema (persönlich per PN), aber gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen? Ich weiß nicht... ;+


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi Micky,

bezog sich aufs gesammte Board


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Karsten 01

Hallo Großer #h 

Flinte ins Korn werfen gibt´s nicht !!!
Ich gebe zu , manchmal kann man das gefühl haben , das man ignoriert wird - und keiner antwortet einem |kopfkrat 
Ich kenne da noch so einige denen es so geht ( Hallo Klaus S. #h )
Aber ich denke , auch das macht das Board aus , das sich einige Freunde finden , und dann mehr oder weniger unter sich posten . 
Auffallend ist es schon hier beim Brandungsangel Forum - aber ich glaube wenn wir uns erst alle persönlich kennen , ist das auch schon wieder anders !!
Also bleib bei uns , komm zum Cup damit wir uns kennen lernen und einen saufen beis Aga wieder Haare wachsen :q :q :q 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Brandiangli schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten 01
> 
> Hallo Großer #h
> 
> Flinte ins Korn werfen gibt´s nicht !!!
> Ich gebe zu , manchmal kann man das gefühl haben , das man ignoriert wird - und keiner antwortet einem |kopfkrat
> Ich kenne da noch so einige denen es so geht ( Hallo Klaus S. #h )
> Aber ich denke , auch das macht das Board aus , das sich einige Freunde finden , und dann mehr oder weniger unter sich posten .
> Auffallend ist es schon hier beim Brandungsangel Forum - aber ich glaube wenn wir uns erst alle persönlich kennen , ist das auch schon wieder anders !!
> Also bleib bei uns , komm zum Cup damit wir uns kennen lernen und einen saufen beis Aga wieder Haare wachsen :q :q :q
> 
> Gruß aus Berlin
> Brandiangli


 
Ich sag hier erstmal nix....#h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Immer diese Boardies die hier soviel posten, dass andere übersehen werden...     |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin moin,#h 

ich bin der Meinung, dass die verbleibenen *60 Tage* wie im Flug vergehen!:q  Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter wird besser, so dass ich mal endlich wieder nen offenes Gewässer finde.|uhoh: 

Einen schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs,

es sind keine 60 Tage mehr!!! Nein nur noch *59 Tage*!!! 

Wie viele Wattis pro Nase verbraucht man so in der Regel in einer Nacht?

Gruß


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich komme in der Regel mit 50-75 stck. bequem aus, aber auch nur dann wenn ich nicht im 5 Minutentakt die Würmer wechsle. 

Mittlerweile hab ich aber auch schon ganz andere Zahlen gehört die um die 200 oder mehr liegen... |uhoh:


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So in dem Dreh 100 Stück haben wir pro Nase auch gerechnet. Ich denke es sollte reichen! Wenn nicht komme ich schnurren:q .

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

ich denke mal, mit 100 Wattis und 100g Kneifer komme ich auch hin - vor allem mit Kosten für Köder bei dann knapp 25€ komme ich hin |uhoh: 

@Kurzer: schnorren wird schwierig werden, Aga z.B. isst seine generell alle selber auf  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

moin Michael,

Danke für den Tip, werde meine dann doch lieber einschliessen:q . Mit Kneifer meinst Du Seeringel|kopfkrat ?

Gruß


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

moin moin Jungs,#h 

1. Also noch *58 Tage* #t Warten stehen uns ins Haus. So das hätten wir geklärt.:q 
2. Übernachtungen dort: Wir wollen schon am 1.April dort anreisen (da für mich doch ganz schön weit). Wo können wir dann dort übernachten|kopfkrat ? Agalatze hast Du da eine Info für mich?|rolleyes 

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hy Kurzer,

bist ja echt hartneckig mit deinem Countdown :m ! HAtte ich dir bezüglich der Dreibeine schon gemailt? Die sind erst ende Februar wieder lieferbar...


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hy, Marci,

nee hattest Du noch nicht. Sind das diese Dinger mit den Grünen Auflagen? Und wie teuer sind die bei Dir?

Count Down: Na klar, der ist doch Kult! Haben die anderen gesagt!

Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Kurzer,
stimmt.Ohne Countdown würde hier was fehlen.|supergri  Hoffentlich können wir bald die Stunden zählen.:q 


Gruß

Coasthunter #h


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Coasthunter,

danke für Deine Zustimmung! Es sind ca. *1392 Stunden*...|uhoh: #t |gr: 

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ karsten01
das finde ich aber ziemlich schade dass du dich verabschieden möchtest.
ich hoffe du überlegst es dir nochmal.
ich fand dich immer schwer in ordnung !


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Jeden das Seine, wegen son Kinderkack |uhoh: !!!

Und Kurzer, noch am ratzen? Wo bleibt der Countdown #6 ?!!!


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin Boardies,
> 
> also,ist schon n bißchen komisch für mich, was ich Euch jetzt mitzuteilen habe.Also, ich werd mich aus dem Board verabschieden,weil ich meine,daß einige Leute mit mir Probleme haben.Ich meine damit,daß auf Fragen,oder auch Antworten von mir kaum,oder garnicht beantwortet werden.Fiel mir jetzt in diesem Thema besonders auf,man gibt Antworten in Bezug auf Brösel und...und es kommt nichts mehr rüber.Und so ist es bei den anderen Themen auch.Naja,bevor ich hier in Tränen ausbreche,bye,bye.



Moinsen,
nene Kartsten jetzt einfach kneifen geht nicht. Was soll das Dreier-Ü-Ei Team denn noch mit 2 "überreifen" Eiern machen?
  |kopfkrat  :c 

Desweiteren...ich war ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger außer Gefecht (PC "verkehrt" platt gemacht  |evil: )..habe ich was übersehen? Von wegen Zitat: "man gibt Antworten in Bezug auf Brösel und...und es kommt nichts mehr rüber." ... |kopfkrat   
War das an mich gerichtet? |kopfkrat 
Wie ich bereits Vorschlug, sowie du auch , solte man sich vorher "beschnuppern"...  Und das sollte ja kein Thema sein...Trittau-Lübeck...mal bei einem kühlen Blonden..und Andreas kommt bestimmt auch...egal wo... :m 

Los komm..gib dir einen Ruck...bei so vielen Boardies wird schon mal viel geschrieben...andersrum wäre es schlimmer...viele Boardies und ein leeres, langweiliges Board.. #h


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs,|wavey: 

noch *53 Tage* oder *ca.1272 Stunden*! Langsam wird's ernst!:m 

Gruß


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin zum 2.,|wavey: 

brauche noch ne Info wegen der Unterkunft, möchte doch gern schon am 1.April dort ankommen.

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Kurzer

Guckst du PN #4 ...


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Marci

hab ich grad DANKE SCHÖN!!!! Mein Langer ruft da heute noch an, ich hoffe dass es dort klappt. Bei Dir alles klar?

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Jupp :q , bis auf das die Wochen *eben* erst angefangen hat...


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na super, aber bei dem Wetter ist doch die Laune etwas besser. Wünsch Dir was!!!

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo,

ich wollte euch nochmal dran erinnern, dass ich von einigen noch eure Namen brauch für die Startkarten. Könnt ihr mir gerne auch als PN schreiben...

Danke Jungs :m ...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Broesel und Karsten



> Wie ich bereits Vorschlug, sowie du auch , solte man sich vorher "beschnuppern"...  Und das sollte ja kein Thema sein...Trittau-Lübeck...mal bei einem kühlen Blonden..und Andreas kommt bestimmt auch...egal wo...



Jupp, bin bisher immer gekommen. Wir könnten uns evtl. auch an der Küste treffen und nebenbei noch `n büschen blinkern. Das mit unserem Team sollte nun aber auch dingfest gemacht werden, wegen Anmeldung bei Marcel.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

|bla: Achtung achtung|bla: ...dies ist eine wichtige Mitteilung ...es sind noch *51 Tage bzw.1224 Stunden bzw. 73440 Minuten* bis zum Start der Cuprakete.#6 

...|supergri Bitte laufen Sie sich schon mal warm|supergri ...

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Kurzer

Morgen bitte in Sekunden #6  :m !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Marci#h 

zu Befehl Herr Comander, Sir!#6 

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Sir Mr. Marcel: hast Du irgendwo eine Liste hier im thread, wer jetzt "offiziell" ist?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Jupp, kommt sofort...

Angelmeldet/bezahlt/Namen:

Team Agalatzen :m 
Team Crazy Doschdödel  
Team Meeresangler Schwerin
Team Nullinger
Team Blinsen
Team Johannistaler Dorschis
Team Coasthunter (ange./bz, bis auf Benedikt)
Team Stormbringer (Jürgen ange./n.bez)

Angemeldet/Namen:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Team Stormbringer (Michael bz, Fiete ange./n.bez, 3ter Name Fehlt)


 Was tu ich denn jetzt um das Kürzel ange. zu bekommen?  
Unseren dritten Mann werde ich mal an PN´nen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Sorry Michael :m ...


----------



## Peter Dorsch

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Marcel !

Habe bereits vor ca 10 Tagen die Startgebühr für die "Johannisthaler "Dorsche
überwiesen ,gib mal Kennung ob angekommen.

Grüssli Peter Dorsch #h  #h


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> Team Stormbringer (Michael ange./bz, Fiete ange./n.bez, 3ter Name Fehlt)





*Private Nachrichten, deren Empfang bestätigt wurde (3) * 

Nachricht                         Gesendet            Gelesen am  

WG: Anmeldung zum E-M-C 05
Empfänger: Marcel1409 14.01.2005 20:36 15.01.2005 09:21  

Anmeldung zum E-M-C 05
Empfänger: Marcel1409 14.01.2005 16:10 14.01.2005 16:31  

@Marcel1409
Von wegen 3ter Name fehlt!!!
Soll ich dir die Daten nochmal schicken,weil du meine Anmeldung verbummelt hast? |kopfkrat  :q  :m 

Jürgen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

oh man ich habe den thread hier völlig vergessen gehabt.
mensch marci mein team und mich hast du garnicht erwähnt 

was ist denn mit den anderen die anfangs geschrieben haben dass sie dabei sind ?!?
und hauke hat auch noch kein team...
ich hoffe wir würfeln da noch einiges zusammen


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Sorry Jungs  ...

War wohl gestern nicht ganz bei der Sache, ihr müsst mich ja nicht gleich so ausmeckern    :c ... Hab jetzt alles aufn neusten Stand!!!


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Marcel
|pftroest:

Hast du meine Daten wieder gefunden oder soll ich sie dir nochmal schicken????


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Jürgen
 |rotwerden 

Bitte nochmal dein Nachname...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Aalglatze schrieb:
			
		

> oh man ich habe den thread hier völlig vergessen gehabt.


 Wie konnte das bloß passieren... also Aalglatze, am 2ten Aprilapril findet eine große namhafte Veranstaltung zum Thema gemeinschaftliches Brandungsangeln mit der Chance auf Sachgewinne und der Garantie für jede Menge fun auf Fehmarn statt #h  :g 

Bescheid?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Coooasthuuuunter ? 
Ich warte noch auf die Daten Ko.Nr. usw.die wolltest Du mir schicken.Melde dich bitte mal bei mir,damit ich als :" Benedikt noch nicht bezahlt" umgewandelt werden kann zu bezahlt sonst werde ich ganz #t und wohlmöglich auch noch |rotwerden 

Bis denn
            Benni


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ups,wird gleich erledigt Benni. |wavey: 



Gruß
Coasthunter   |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ michael
du hast aber das biertrinken noch ganz vergessen :m


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ michaeldu hast aber das biertrinken noch ganz vergessen :m


Nö - _*Du*_ wolltest das alles schon fast vergessen haben |rolleyes  aber nun kann ich mich ja wieder beruhigen und meinen Ruhepuls mal unter 200 zwingen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ruhepuls von 200 ist hart :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ruhepuls von 200 ist hart :m




 :q 
das ist der richtige Angriffs-Puls für denn 2. April, macht auch nochmal 10m an Wurfweite aus. |kopfkrat  #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hehe da hast du recht !
adrenalin wird wohl das powermittel schlechthin sein :m


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs,#h 

mich hat in der letzten Woche nen gemeiner Virus#2 |krank: |scardie: :v  gequält, daher konnte ich den Count Down leider nicht weiterführen. Aber jetzt, der aktuelle Stand, es sind noch *45 Tage*!!!

Ist doch super wie die Zeit verfliegt!?

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Kurzer,

na dann mal gute Besserung. Schon dich dich, damit du Fit bist zum Cup!!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

habs schon überstanden, der Cup geht also dicke klar. Am 26.02. gehts erst mal ins "Trainingslager" nach Ebeltoft (DK). Nen bißchen üben. Freu mich schon wahnsinnig.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen, mir brennt hier nämlich schon der Helm vor lauter vorbereitung :m . Was ist mit den "Südmännern und Ü-40", hab noch nichts bekommen!!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

|thinkerg: uups, da war ja noch was...SORRY! kannst Du mir die Bankverbindung und die gesamtsumme zukommen lassen. Werd's dann umgehend überweisen#t .

War kein böser Wille .

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin



> und Ü-40"



Von mir aus kann es losgehen, vieleicht noch mal defenitive Zusage der Mitstreiter |kopfkrat , Karsten01 bist Du nun dabei?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hab`s nochmal aktualisiert...

Angelmeldet/bezahlt/Namen:

Team Agalatzen :m 
Team Crazy Doschdödel  
Team Meeresangler Schwerin
Team Nullinger
Team Blinsen
Team Johannistaler Dorschis
Team Coasthunter (ange./bz, bis auf Benedikt)
Team Stormbringer (Jürgen ange./n.bez)

Angemeldet/Namen:[/QUOTE]

Team Südmänner
Team Anglers Top-Shop 1
Team Anglers Top-Shop 2


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

eijeijei die zeit läuft....
ich kanns kaum noch erwarten.
bin nur jedesmal wieder enttäuscht wenn der sommer da ist.
dann ist vorbei mit brandung


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns kaum noch erwarten.




Na Keule, 

wann wollen wir los, das Hummelgeschwader ist wieder aktiv :m ...


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Es sind nur NOCH *44 Tage bzw 1056 Stunden*!!!

Mir jucken schon die Finger!:q 

@Marci

Ist das Geld bei Dir angekommen? Habs gestern gleich überwiesen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe immer noch kein Team  :c  :c  :c 
Hat vieleicht jemand Lust noch ein Team aufzumachen?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

ich bin ja leider schon vergeben   aber ein etwas reiferer Herr in etwa meinem Alter scheint ja eh eine Art väterliche Vorliebe für Dich entwickelt zu haben  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> bin nur jedesmal wieder enttäuscht wenn der sommer da ist.
> dann ist vorbei mit brandung


 
Hi @aga,
warum soll im Sommer alles vorbei sein??? Ich kenne auf Fehmarn eine Stelle an der man auch im Sommer seine Fische fängt (mein einzigen Steinbutt habe ich auch im Sommer dort gefangen). Wir haben dort immer die Nacht durch geangelt und immer zu Zweit um die 15-25 Fische gehabt. Sie beißen dort allerdings meistens erst ab 23:00 Uhr im Sommer. Im Sommer ist es beim Durchangeln immer geil wenn morgens die Sonne aufgeht und Nachts das Grillen (mit einen schönen Bierchen) ist auch nicht schlecht. Wenn Du weißt wo ich meinen Steinbutt gefangen hast, weißt Du jetzt auch wo die Stelle ist    
Wir werden am 18.3. (1 Tag vorm Daiwa-Händlercup) dort mit 4 Leutchen aufschlagen wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du Dich uns ja anschließen.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind nur NOCH *44 Tage bzw 1056 Stunden*!!!
> 
> Mir jucken schon die Finger!:q
> 
> @Marci
> 
> Ist das Geld bei Dir angekommen? Habs gestern gleich überwiesen.



hy kurzer,

heute war noch nichts drauf... Die Sesselpupser haben wohl viel zu tun :m !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

nur noch *43 Tage!!!#h #h *

Die Zeit läuft. 

Wünsch euch nen schönen Tag!

@Marci

hat es die Bank geschafft?

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hy Kurzer,

war noch nicht bei der Bank. Schreib aber nachher nochmal rein ob`s da ist...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ hauke,broesel und andreas thomsen

wenn karsten nun wirklich nicht mehr möchte, dann könnt ihr drei doch
ein team bilden ?!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Aga #h 



> wenn karsten nun wirklich nicht mehr möchte, dann könnt ihr drei doch



Karsten war das letzte Mal am 01.Februar online, der müßte sich mal wieder melden, ich denke mal wir warten noch `ne Woche, falls er Urlaub hat oder so.

Nun mit Hauke |kopfkrat , ist ja nur ein halber Ü40iger, dann müßte halt ein neuer Teamname her |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

das ist nicht nur ein halber ü40er sondern auch ne halbe portion :m
ne mal spaß beiseite....warten wir noch ein wenig ab und entscheiden dann.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aga, Du macht Sich zunehmend unbeiebt bei mir...

@Andreas: Wäre klasse, wenn es klappen könnte, aber der Teamname stimmt dann wirklich nicht mehr


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hab`s nochmal aktualisiert...

Angelmeldet/bezahlt/Namen:

Team Agalatzen :m 
Team Crazy Doschdödel  
Team Meeresangler Schwerin
Team Nullinger
Team Blinsen
Team Johannistaler Dorschis
Team Coasthunter (ange./bz, bis auf Benedikt)
Team Stormbringer (Jürgen ange./n.bez)
Team Südmänner

Angemeldet/Namen:

Team Anglers Top-Shop 1
Team Anglers Top-Shop 2

@ Kurzer

Hat alles geklappt #6 !!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Andreas,
ihr könnt Euch ja denn "ZWEIUNDEINHALBER" nennen. :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

das ist ein guter name volker !!!
:m


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Küstenmänner,#h 

Noch *42 Tage bzw. 1008 Stunden*. Jungs, langsam wird's ernst|gr: .

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

könnten ruhig noch mehr teams aus dem board dabei sein finde ich !!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Aalglatze: vor gut sechs Wochen haben wir ja mal hin und her gepostet und ich meinte, es sei schon echt cool, wenn wir 25% vom Board aus schaffen #h ein junger Hamburger Brandungs-Maniac meinte daraufhin, wir würden bestimmt 40% schaffen... solltest Dich vielleicht schon mal mit einem gemütlichem Lauf durch die Hamburger City anfreunden und dann entweder ein Shirt mit entsprechendem Aufdruck tragen oder besser noch mit dem Megaphon werben |rolleyes  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Von miraus auch der Name..


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Nordmänner,#h 

noch *41 Tage* bis zum Cup. Nur mal so zur Info. 

Übrigens haben wir uns bereits in dem Hof dort eingemietet. Hat alles super geklappt#6 . Sehr nette Leute dort!#6 #6 #6 

Gruß aus Leipzig|wavey:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ michael
ich glaube aber das war ich nicht. ich war da eher skeptisch was das betraf.
ich habe aber auch ehrlich gesagt keine lust den ganzen thread nochmal durchzublättern. du kennst das ja mit der bequemlichkeit oder :m
aber ein wenig werbung muss ich wohl trotz allem noch machen


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Kurzer,

dann laß mal die Nr. vom Hof rüberwachsen. Wir brauchen auch noch Zimmer.
Am besten Parterre...........:q    Wir saufen den Meet,bis keiner mehr steht............#g #g 

Schick mir die Nr. per PN.Dann muß ich nicht erst lange rumblättern.

Danke und Gruß

Coasthunter


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Coasthunter,

hab Dir die Nummer gerade geschickt. Von Deinem Meet würde ich gerne mal nen Schluck probieren...

Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Kurzer,

ist angekommen. Danke nochmal.:m 

Zum Thema Meet:Mal sehen wer die Runden schmeißen muß. Der Looser?  

The Winner?|kopfkrat   Schaun wir mal.

Gruß
Coasthunter  #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Andreas_Thomsen: Na, wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

wo bleibt denn der countdown vom kurzen ?


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleibt denn der countdown vom kurzen ?



Der fängt das Schludern an der "kleine" :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

naja nun ist auch bald schon märz.
bei uns gehts am 19.3 mit dem ersten vereinsangeln los.
juhu...


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs,#h 

Noch *38 Tage*!!!!! Wir sind schon unter 40...

Hab nicht geschludert, war Freitag abend beim Rammsteinkonzert und danach das ganze Wochenende irgendwie unpässlich...

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Tja Aga,
ich darf schon am 12.03 zum Vereinsangeln, da bin ich ein Wochenende eher am Fisch |supergri oder auch nicht


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin moin,|wavey:  
jetzt "nur" noch *37 Tage*! Wie beißt es denn zur Zeit auf Fehmarn in der Brandung? Weiß das jemand?

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ fiete
naja ich bin auch noch ein paar mal angeln vorher. ich meinte damit die gemeinschaftsangeln. das bringt doch zusätzlich noch ein wenig nervenkitzel :m

@ kurzer
ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung,aber ich denke mal nicht so gut, da das wasser
ziemlich kalt ist


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs,

*36 Tage* und die Zeit läuft und läuft und läuft, könnte aber auch schneller laufen|supergri !

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich euch!|wavey: 

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Countdowner: wie denn jetzt, noch 36 Tage mit heute oder ohne? Oder noch 36 Tage mit dem 02.04. oder bis 02.04. also bis s einschließlich 01.04. |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Micha,

|rotwerden ich glaube ich habe mich da etwas verzählt, oder?
|:splat2: Ihr könnt mich schlagen aber nachdem ich noch mal nachgerechnet habe müßten es einschließlich heute bis zum 2.4.05 noch 38 Tage sein...|rotwerden
|znaika:so ist es nach Adam Riese.
ich sollte das Saufen aufgeben... #g 

|peinlich  

Sorry!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ach ist doch egal....
bald kommt der große tag jedenfalls :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@AndreasThomsen ???


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Hauke #h 
Da Karsten sich wohl ( wie von Ihm angekündigt) aus dem board verabschiedet hat, hätte ich nix dagegen mit Dir zusammen im Team zu angeln ( Broesel sicher auch nicht). Wir wären dann das Team Zweieinhalb oder so |kopfkrat   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

lol !!!
das finde ich klasse !!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

na das ist doch mal eine Ansage #h 
Wie beim Team Stormbringer, in dem es ebenfalls zwei Herren reiferen Alters einem Küken besorgen wollen |rolleyes 

@Kurzer: also, wieviele Tage sind es jetzt wirklich? |director: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> diese boardies sind dabei:
> natürlich unter vorbehalt wegen zeit usw...
> 
> 
> a.bu Team "Die Blinsen"
> Ostseefan Team "Die Blinsen"
> Brandungsfutzi Team "Die Blinsen"
> 
> Heiliger Johann Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> Butsche Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> Käpt´n Robi Team "Crazy Dorschhunter"
> 
> Kurzer Team "Die Südmänner"
> Starker Team "Die Südmänner"
> Langer Team "Die Südmänner"
> 
> MichaelB Team "Stormbringer"
> JuergenS Team "Stormbringer"
> Angelfiete2001 Team "Stormbringer"
> 
> Der Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> Kumpel von Tommi Team "Die Nullinger"
> 
> Peter Dorsch Team "Die Johannistaler"
> Brandiangli Team "Die Johannistaler"
> Brandugshexilein Team "Die Johannistaler"
> 
> Jörg MS Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> Waldemar Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> Schmadtko Team "Meeresangler-Schwerin"
> 
> Coasthunter Team "Strandwölfe"
> Benni Team "Strandwölfe"
> Thorsten (nicht boardie) Team "Strandwölfe"
> 
> Andreas Thomsen Team 2 1/2
> Broesel Team 2 1/2
> Haukep Team 2 1/2
> 
> Tackle
> ATS Holger + 3 Freunde
> Klaus S.
> Kev
> Toddy
> 
> so das ist meine aktuelle liste.
> wie sieht deine liste aus marci ?


 

hilfe jetzt habe ich den text von der ersten seite gelöscht.
ich wollte im zitat antworten und habe anstatt dessen den beitrag geändert.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Micha:

38 Tage inklusive heute und dem 02.04.! Tut mir leid, bin echt Urlaubsreif...nächste Woche werd ich mich entlich erholen können. Eine Woche DK, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				BesorgerB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> in dem es ebenfalls zwei Herren reiferen Alters einem Küken besorgen wollen |rolleyes



Keine Angst Hauke |scardie: , das passiert bei uns nicht   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> Keine Angst Hauke  , das passiert bei uns nicht


Ich hätte jetzt auch so geantwortet wenn bei uns noch der 3 Mann für´s Team fehlen würde. :q 

Ich hoffe nur das die Entscheidung ein Küken in unserem Team aufzunehmen nicht gegen uns verwendet wird. So nach dem Motto: "Guck dir die alten Knacker an, haben ihren eigenen Pfleger/Zivi dabei." |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie beim Team Stormbringer, in dem es ebenfalls zwei Herren reiferen Alters einem Küken besorgen wollen |rolleyes




*HILFE* |scardie:  ich mach nicht mehr mit.  


@JürgenS
Was glaubst du denn warum ich mit zwei "Herren reiferen Alters " an den Start gehe?

Aus Gutmutigkeit! #c 

Eher nicht :q , das wird bei meinen Zivildienst hoch angerechnet, 1 Tag mit euch angel macht 3 wochen weniger. |uhoh:  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs, 

also ich glaube...nach meinen Berechnungen...Zählungen...und Vermutungen...sind es noch 37 Tage.

Wünsch euch was!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

na weiter vorran mit dem countdown


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ja sicher?!
Da ich nächste Woche im Urlaub bin suche ich noch einen Count Downer für nächste Woche. Agalatze, würdest Du das übernehmen?

Bitte bitte!

Grüße


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

na klar !!!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na super#6, geb Dir dafür auch nen Bier beim Cup aus! #g

Danke und Gruß


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich höre immer nur "besorgen"...o man, leute ich habe Angst


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs, hallo Hardcorehauke,

es sind noch 36 Tage und dann ist es endlich soweit. Ich verabschiede mich heute für eine Woche bei euch. Ihr wißt doch, meine Trainingslager in DK wartet auf mich. Morgen früh geht's los...hab das Angelzeug gestern abend schon in meinem Auto verstaut...

Wünsche euch ne schöne Woche und dicke Fische!

Grüsse


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Kurzer,

ich wünsche Dir viel Fisch und eine menge Spaß in DK. #h 


Gruß 

Coasthunter


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				ängstlichp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre immer nur "besorgen"...o man, leute ich habe Angst



Brauchst Du nicht Hauke, bist ja nicht im Besorgerteam   .

@ Marcel, wie ist das denn mit der Startgebühr für die Teams, können die Teammitglieder einzeln überweisen, oder muß das als eine Summe erfolgen?

Gruß
Ándreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Andreas

Es kann auch jeder selber überweisen, nur bitte den Namen + Teamnamen angeben...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ein Traum  Wie machen wir das mit der Anmeldung? Soll ich uns 3 anmelden,wenn ich voraussichtlich Montag zu Dir in den Laden komme?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Hauke,

jepp... So könn wir das machen #6 !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Supi dupi  #6 Dann melde ich uns mal an. Habe noch ne andere Frage, kommt per PN!


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre immer nur "besorgen"...o man, leute ich habe Angst




Geht mir nicht anders, aber ich hoffe ich habe da nur was falsch verstanden. |kopfkrat 

*Besorgen= Bier holen (und nicht p......)*  |uhoh:  

@kurzer
Viel Spaß in DK, freu mich auf deinen Bericht. #6


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> *Besorgen= Bier holen (und nicht p......)* |uhoh:


 Na, da könnten wir evl. mal drüber nachdenken... oder Jürgen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Zum Thema Übernachtung nach dem Cup: Der Dänschendorfer Hof ist voll.

Wir haben mit Müh und Not über Vetternwirtschaft ein Zimmer in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft bekommen. Brauchen nur aus dem Hof raus und über die Straße torkeln.:q :q 

Geht eigentlich noch irgendwer am nächsten morgen auf Mefo?? Wir packen auf jeden Fall die Spinnruten ein.#: 

Gruß

Coasthunter


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Coasthunter,

Mefo hört sich gut an. Aber nächster Morgen??
Wann soll das sein?  14:00 Uhr?
Wenn's nicht so spät wird, bin ich dabei.
Aber spatestens 15:00 Uhr muß ich los.
Du weißt ja, meine Anreise ist nicht ganz ohne.

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Na, da könnten wir evl. mal drüber nachdenken... oder Jürgen?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Da müßen wir nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Nach dieser Aussage, ich zitiere:
Was glaubst du denn warum ich mit zwei "Herren reiferen Alters " an den Start gehe?

Aus Gutmutigkeit!  

Eher nicht  , das wird bei meinen Zivildienst hoch angerechnet, 1 Tag mit euch angel macht 3 wochen weniger.   
__________________
Gruß

Florian   
ist das ja wohl vollkommen klar. Ich überleg schon  |kopfkrat ob er uns nicht erst noch die Gerätschaften ans Wasser bringen sollte bevor er seinen Strand aufsucht. :q  :m 

Jürgen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

nagut, werden wir es unserem Zivi eben doch besorgen |uhoh:  |rolleyes  dann braucht er drei Wochen länger  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: wer unsere Sachen an den Strand karrt ist somit ja auch geklärt


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Coasthunter,
> 
> Mefo hört sich gut an. Aber nächster Morgen??
> Wann soll das sein? 14:00 Uhr?
> Wenn's nicht so spät wird, bin ich dabei.
> Aber spatestens 15:00 Uhr muß ich los.
> Du weißt ja, meine Anreise ist nicht ganz ohne.
> 
> Gruß, Waldemar.


 
Moin Waldemar,
dann schick ich Dir gegen 7:00 Uhr die Zimmer-Hostesse,wirst schon sehen wie schnell Du am Wasser bist.Die hat satte 113 Kilo.  
Wär aber schön,wenn es klappen würde, so als abschluß noch ne schöne Mefo beim gemeinsamen Kater-Spinnfischen.:m Träum....................

Gruß
Coasthunter  |wavey:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mit der neuen Verordnung über Schonzeit Dorsch fällt unser gemeinschaftliches Brandungsangeln wohl in`s selbige?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

welche verordnung ?


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin


Wollte ich Gestern auch schon fragen:

welche Verordnung???

Katze


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

:c  :c  :c  #d  #d  #d  :c  :c  :c 
Oh man,Oh man,
Was habe ich nur getan.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ja genau, welche Verordnung?


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin moin,
hier die Verordnung um die es sich wohl dreht |kopfkrat .


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Nochwas zum Thema.
Neue Dorsch-Schonzeit – LSFV macht mit!


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Warum zieht man den armen Angler wieder in diese Sache mit hinein ! Das bißchen was wir fangen ist ein Bruchteil von dem was die Berufsfischerei rauszieht ! Wir halten uns alle an die Mindestmaße - aber unter den Berufsfichern gibt es viele schwarze Schafe die dies nicht tun . Da kommt alles was verwertbar ist unter Deck ! Eine länger ausgedehnte Schonzeit und stärkere Kontrollen würden einiges zum Schutz beitragen !

Und vorallem sollte man uns doch unsere paar Fische in Ruhe fangen lassen !



MfG Maik


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir halten uns alle an die Mindestmaße - aber keiner von den Berufsfichern . Da kommt alles was verwertbar ist unter Deck !


 
Hallo Maik,
das glaube ich nicht. Es gibt wirklich viele Berufsfischer die sich an der vorgeschriebenen Netzgröße (Maschenweite) halten. Das ist nun wirklich nicht schön das Du den kleinen Fischern so etwas unterstellst. Freu Dich lieber drüber das es die Schonzeit NICHT für uns Brandungsangler gibt. Das wäre wirklich das Aus von den vielen schönen Veranstaltungen. Leider!!!! Noch ist es ja für uns Angler alles auf freiwilliger Basis und noch kein Gesetz (mal hoffen das es so bleibt). 
Nun bring doch bitte nicht die kleinen Fischer in Verruf indem Du sagst das sie alles an Fisch mitnehmen. DAS STIMMT SO NICHT !!!! Und bringt nur wieder böses Gift zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maik,
> das glaube ich nicht. Es gibt wirklich viele Berufsfischer die sich an der vorgeschriebenen Netzgröße (Maschenweite) halten. Das ist nun wirklich nicht schön das Du den kleinen Fischern so etwas unterstellst. Freu Dich lieber drüber das es die Schonzeit NICHT für uns Brandungsangler gibt. Das wäre wirklich das Aus von den vielen schönen Veranstaltungen. Leider!!!! Noch ist es ja für uns Angler alles auf freiwilliger Basis und noch kein Gesetz (mal hoffen das es so bleibt).
> Nun bring doch bitte nicht die kleinen Fischer in Verruf indem Du sagst das sie alles an Fisch mitnehmen. DAS STIMMT SO NICHT !!!! Und bringt nur wieder böses Gift zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus S.


 
Klaus, ich muß sagen das du da ein sehr durchdachtes Statement abgegeben hast.

Freuen wir uns doch lieber das es für uns Angler nicht gilt  

und was jeder daraus macht muß er selber wissen.

Katze


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

öörkks... |peinlich ..irgendwie hatte ich hier nun völlig der Faden verloren... #c Aber nun bin ich wieder aufm Laufenden...und habe mich im Team 2 2/2 wieder gefunden... |wavey: 

@Hauke, supi..wenn du uns anmeldest...|wavey: 

@Aga, Marcel...meine lange "Überweisungsleitung" ist auch gekürzt..Anmeldung (Überweisung) ist raus... 

@Team 2 1/2 vielleicht klappet ja vorher nochmal...beim Bierchen , irgendwo ne Runde zu klönen--oder anne Küste, oder...  

Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon drauf...wird bestimmt nen lustiges Event...Fisch ist Nebensache...wenn nur "PusteB" artich bleibt... |bla:  :l  |supergri 

Außerdem...sollte das bei mir mit den Fischen nicht so klappen...mach ich eben nen paar Bilders vom Event...brauchen wir ja auch, oder   |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Joerch schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch ist Nebensache...wenn nur "PusteB" artich bleibt... |bla: :l |supergri


Naja, beides hängt ja nicht (nur) von mir ab  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na ihr Beiden! Auf jeden Fall sollten wir vorher 1 mal oder besser mehrfach an die Küste fahren und trainieren, oder?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ broesel,hauke und andreas
ich würde mich bei eurem bierchen in der brandung gerne anschließen wenn ihr nichts
dagegen habt !?

@ kurzer
sorry ich habe deinen countdown leider nicht weiter geführt,
weil ich so einen stress die letzten tage hatte.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas zum Thema.
> Neue Dorsch-Schonzeit – LSFV macht mit!



Genau das meinte ich mit der Verordnung.

@ Marcel, schau doch bitte mal in Dein Postfach.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Andreas

Hab die schon geantwortet, aber mal was anderes...
Wenn ich sowas hier lese, dreh ich durch:

_Der LSFV selbst sage zwei in diesem Zeitraum schon lange angesetzte Kutterangeln vor Heiligenhafen ab – *aus Solidarität zu den Berufsfischern*,...  _ 


Nur wegen den Berufsfischer sind wir an diesem Punkt angekommen wo wir jetzt stehen, oder seh ich das falsch?!!


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das kann man wohl so sehen ! Nehm doch mal alle Angler zusammen die fangen nicht mal einen Bruchteil von dem was die Berufsfischer aus der Ostsee ziehen !




MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aga, gerne doch!
Ich schließ mich mit den beiden jetzt mal kurz, zwecks terminen für Training!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Micha, mach mal Deinen Posteingang leer


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ audigott
die angler sollen satte sage und schreibe gefährdende knappe 6 % ausmachen !
das ist doch mega bestandsausbeutend für den dorsch :m
lol


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Naja, die Berufsfischer haben auch mehr Mäuler zu stopfen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

die berufsfischer kosten uns millionen an steuergeldern, da jedes kilo
dorsch vom staat bezuschusst wird. alleine durch ihren fang würden die nicht existieren können. und das ist doch alles dieser ewige schwachsin  !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Richtig, aber eine Lösung wäre nur das Essen von Zuchtfisch, aber die Nachteile, oder besser die Lügen der Zuchtfische kennen wir ja auch zur Genüge....Also was wäre die Lösung?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

die lösung steht in dem thread mit dem 38 er maß !
ist ganz einfach.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Nagut, dann lass uns die Diskussion hier mal beenden, habe meine Meinung ja da schon kundgetan...#6


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hab`s nochmal aktualisiert...

Angelmeldet/bezahlt/Namen:

Team Agalatzen :m 
Team Crazy Doschdödel  
Team Meeresangler Schwerin
Team Nullinger
Team Blinsen
Team Johannistaler Dorschis
Team Coasthunter (ange./bz, bis auf Benedikt)
Team Stormbringer (Jürgen ange./n.bez)
Team Südmänner

Angemeldet/Namen:

Team Anglers Top-Shop 1
Team Anglers Top-Shop 2
Team 2 1/2 (Brösel bz.)


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Der Kurze ist nicht da und Aga voll im Stress.





*Und selbst der Zähler will nicht, egal welches Datum man angibt er springt automatisch auf das Jahr 1969 |kopfkrat .*

Bleibt uns nur das selber Rechnen #q .


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Team Stormbringer :g


...muß aber so aussehen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mini-Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Juhu!!!! mein Papa macht auch mit #6 hoffentlich ist er genug angler um unter die ersten 3 Plätze zukommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin kleiner Brösel  |wavey: 
ich wünsch deinem Daddy natürlich alles gute aber erster kann er nicht werden höchstens zweiter.   :q


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

wie jörg - meinste das brandungshexlein räumt wieder ab ????:q :q :q #6 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Brandiangli schrieb:
			
		

> wie jörg - meinste das brandungshexlein räumt wieder ab ????:q :q :q #6
> 
> Gruß aus Berlin
> Brandiangli


oder so, das wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht.  :m


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu!!!! mein Papa macht auch mit #6 hoffentlich ist er genug angler um unter die ersten 3 Plätze zukommen |kopfkrat



Hehe Sohnemann..."ist er genug" Angler"...das Vertrauen in deinen alten Herrn ist ja... |kopfkrat Warum hab ich dich hier bloß angemeldet....was man hier so alles nebenbei entdeckt |kopfkrat  :q 

@all,
ich denke Gewinner sind wir alle...werden viel Spaß haben..mit oder ohne Fisch... |wavey:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin kleiner Brösel  |wavey:
> ich wünsch deinem Daddy natürlich alles gute aber erster kann er nicht werden höchstens zweiter.   :q




Wir werden aber erstes Team werden   :m


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden aber erstes Team werden   :m



In welcher Disziplin??? |supergri 


Jürgen


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Angelmeldet/bezahlt/Namen:

Team Agalatzen :m 
Team Crazy Doschdödel  
Team Meeresangler Schwerin
Team Nullinger
Team Blinsen
Team Johannistaler Dorschis
Team Coasthunter (ange./bz, bis auf Benedikt)
Team Stormbringer  :g  #6 (Jürgen ange./n.bez) Sorry Michael!!!
Team Südmänner

Angemeldet/Namen:

Team Anglers Top-Shop 1
Team Anglers Top-Shop 2
Team 2 1/2 (Brösel bz.)


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So, hier ist ein "Hilfscountdowner":

Noch *28* Tage


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Marci: na geht doch :m   

@Jürgen: hatte ich mich auch gefragt, welche Disziplin könnte Papa Broesel bloß meinen... |kopfkrat  und Hauke fängt auch an zu fabulieren... #c 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.:  morgen sind es noch _*27*_ Tage |bla:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Marci: na geht doch :m
> 
> @Jürgen: hatte ich mich auch gefragt, welche Disziplin könnte Papa Broesel bloß meinen... |kopfkrat  und Hauke fängt auch an zu fabulieren... #c



Wie meinst Du das denn?


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> ...morgen sind es noch _*27*_ Tage |bla:



Wenn du gestern schreibst, morgen sind es noch _*27*Tage_ , dann sind es heute |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat   |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden aber erstes Team werden  :m


 @Hauke: das hier meinte ich |rolleyes  #h  :m 

@Florian: äääähhh.... |kopfkrat  #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, @Hauke: das hier meinte ich |rolleyes  #h  :m
> 
> @Florian: äääähhh.... |kopfkrat  #c
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Mönsch Micha, das wird schon! Der Broesel hat geschrieben, dass er nicht trainieren kann, aber wir werden doch wohl mal loskommen in die Brandung oder (ja, Thomas, in die BRANDUNG   ).

Übrigens: Das Geld überweist jeder selber, die Namen hat Marci wohl schon vermerkt, wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Also Micha und Broesel, ihr überweist dann selber an Marci ja?!


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hauke@, falls Du wirklich bei dem Wetter in die Brandung willst,
zieh Dir ein Surfanzug an könnte kalt werden,
oder meintest Du Brandungsangeln  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 


Gruß Thomas :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ach Thomas, Du findest auch immer was...


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Die magische Zahl lautet: *25*


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

oha, hier wird aber getrommelt :m


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oha, hier wird aber getrommelt :m



jupp, heute *24* mal... :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also Micha und Broesel, ihr überweist dann selber an Marci ja?!


 You are verwechseling something :m  Euer dritter Mann ist Andreas und unser Küken bei den Stormbringern :g  ist Florian #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, You are verwechseling something :m  Euer dritter Mann ist Andreas und unser Küken bei den Stormbringern :g  ist Florian #h
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Wie komm ich denn überhaupt auf den Mist  |kopfkrat 

Naja, Andreas möge es mir verzeihen!  :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> Naja, Andreas möge es mir verzeihen!



Macht nix Hauke, hatte im Stillen gehofft, das Michael für mich überweist, aber er hat aufgepasst, der Fuchs  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

moin moin,
was läuft denn im Moment so in der Brandung?
Wir haben am WE Niedersächsische DMV Anglertage bbbbrrrrr  Scheißkälte....
ob wir wohl was fangen???
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Kollegen,

es sind doch tatsächlich nur noch 23 Tage!!! Freu mich wieder bei euch zu sein!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Kurzer, 
welcome back. :m 
Dann gibt das jetzt ja wieder den offiziellen Countdown. Dein Hiwi hat da völlig versagt   #d   :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> was läuft denn im Moment so in der Brandung?
> Wir haben am WE Niedersächsische DMV Anglertage bbbbrrrrr  Scheißkälte....
> ob wir wohl was fangen???
> Gruß
> Ralf




Hey Ralf! Immer optimistisch sein  #6  Das wird...
Du berichtest dann ja?


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Jungs,

das bekommen wir schon wieder hin und somit sind es nur noch 22 Tage.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibt das jetzt ja wieder den offiziellen Countdown. Dein Hiwi hat da völlig versagt  #d :q


 
@ Kurzer: Du bist und bleibst UNERREICHT, auch wenn ich (der nicht mal am CUP teilnimmt) Dich die letzten 3 Tage vertreten habe :g


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> (der nicht mal am CUP teilnimmt)


 Wieso eigentlich nicht? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich habe an dem Tag zu 99,754 % schon was anderes vor, und meine beiden potentiellen Team-Members können auch nicht 100%ig sagen ob sie können, von daher wollten wir/ ich uns/mich nicht anmelden. 

Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt kommen wir aber auf jeden Fall hoch nach Fehmarn (ist ja quasi um die Ecke) und DANN natürlich *NICHT OHNE* unser Brandungsgeschirr!!!#6


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mensch Micky,

erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Dich für die Fortsetzung meines manuellen Count downs. Schade das Du nicht dabei sein wirst. Hätte Dir nen dickes Bier ausgegeben!

Gruß


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Micky,
> 
> erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Dich für die Fortsetzung meines manuellen Count downs. Schade das Du nicht dabei sein wirst. Hätte Dir nen dickes Bier ausgegeben!
> 
> Gruß


Ich werd Dich daran erinnern wenn ich mit meinen 1,93m vor Dir stehe.... :q


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

...:q  1,93? Macht ja nix! Das Bier hast Du Dir trotzdem verdient. Mach das, freu mich Dich mal kennenzulernen! Wenn ich mich mit meinen 1,65 erstmal aufbaue...:q 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

...dann kannste mir den Bauch kraulen  :q , sofern Dennis dann nicht ne Eifersuchtsattacke bekommt....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Uiuiui, hier geht es ja schon wieder sehr schlüfrig zu ...


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Noch bleibt hier alles Jugendfrei. Aber genau der richtige zeitpunkt um wieder auf das EIGENTLICHE Thema zu kommen.

Ich schließe mich mit Marcy kurz, für den Fall das wir doch teilnehmen können. Aber wünscht Euch das besser nicht...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Uiuiui, da kriegen wir ja richtig Angst..


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Angst?!|kopfkrat  Vor dem bauch kraulen oder vor der Teilnahme?|kopfkrat 
Also vor dem Bauchkraulen hab ich keine Angst, mein "Langer" im Team regelt das für mich. Der ist auch ganz schön groß...:q #6 

Vor der Teilnahme?|kopfkrat  Je mehr je besser!!!#6  Der Spass zählt!!!:q #6 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Und der Count Down geht weiter:

Noch *21 Tage* bis zum *"GROßEN TREFFEN"* der* "Ostseegiganten".* Habt Ihr euch schon warm geworfen?:q 

Nen schönen Tag!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

OSTSEEGIGANTEN.... ich bin zwar "nur" 1,93m, aber die Bezeichnung geht Fit !!! #6 |supergri


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Micky,

wat is denn nu? Bist Du da oder nicht? Bring Dir nen sächsisches Bier mit, nen großes versteht sich!

Gruß


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da um mal "Tach" zu sagen, werde nur wahrscheinlich nicht mit Euch angeln können, da ich abends schon was aufm Kalender habe....|gr:


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na super,#6 

dann wartet bei mir nen schönes Bierchien auf Dich ! Können sich der Kurze und der Riese mal kennen lernen|bla: ! Ich werd mal sehen ob ich mir nen Hocker mitnehme um Dir beim erzählen in die Augen sehen zu können.:q 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Langsam werde auch ich hibbelig..


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Schön Hauke! 

Hibbelig?! Ich zitter schon vor Freude!

Gruß


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Und später dann vor Kälte...


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Und später dann vor Kälte...


 
ne ne,bei den ganzen Bissen die wir umsetzen müssen,kommen wir wohl eher ins Schwitzen. :q Drill auf Drill................., und während bei uns schon gewogen und gemessen wird, kümmern die Südmänner sich noch um ihre Perücken.:m 

Schön,das Du zurück bist Kurzer. War ganz schön lau,ohne den Countdown.
Wir sind auch schon total aufgeregt.Vor allen aber mein Neffe.

Gruß
Coasthunter #h


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ist der Kurze heute auf seinem Bürostuhl eingeknackt.... ? Fast 10:00 Uhr und nix passiert hier...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

genau, wo bleibt der Countoswn vom Kurzen #h 

Was ist eigentlich mit Aalglatze, den hab ich ja schon länger nicht mehr gelesen |kopfkrat 

Und wer sagt Marcel, daß sein PN-Postfach voll ist?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hallo michi !
stimmt ich bin in den letzten wochen nur sehr wenig im board.
aber nun bin ich auch mal wieder da.
heute gehts mal wieder zum testen in die brandung.
werde natürlich berichten


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo,

na eingeknackt bin ich nicht, war halt viel los heute|uhoh: |krach: #q ...Stress pur, mein Urlaub ist wieder aufgebraucht, aber egal.

Jungs noch *20 Tage* ich dreh am Rad und kanns kaum noch erwarten!:q :q :q 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers und Frauens natürlich auch,#h 

so heute wieder pünktlich vorm Aufstehen! Wir haben die *20* unterschritten und stehen aktuell bei *19* Tagen bis zum Sturm auf Fehmarn. 

Mal was anderes, ich habe gestern erfahren, dass an dem selben Wochenende die jährlichen Sachsenmeisterschaft auch auf Fehmarn ausgetragen werden. Das heißt zum ersten: Jede Menge "SÜDMÄNNER" aber zum zweiten: Gute Plätze sichern.

Das wird ein Wochenende...

Grüße


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

eyfer bübsch... |supergri


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Micky,

das selbe habe ich gestern Abend auch gedacht. Das heißt, es wird eng auf der Insel.

Gruß


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ga jibbet nur eins: Früher als die Sachsenbande den Strand erobern, oder sich später die Hacken ablaufen ehe man zum angeln kommt... |uhoh:


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

:q Hey Micky,

bin seid neustem jetzt auch Sachse!!!:q #6 und fühl mich auch wohl hier#6 !

Aber Du hast natürlich völlig recht!

Grüße


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Das wird ja voll auf der Insel...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

wie ich José kenne wird da rechtzeitig abgesteckt sein, es ist also nicht zu befürchten, daß wir wie beim Heringsangeln stehn werden  

Sö, ünd donn weorn wior den Zönies möl zeig´n wö de Würst g´wochs´n isch |rolleyes 

Gruß / Grüß
Michael / Mischschoähl


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

|laola: |jump: #v #v #v Habe gerade den 01.April in meinem Firmenkalender gelert. Das heißt, ich habe mir selbst Urlaub gegeben und mein Boss hat zugestimmt, da ich an diesem Tag ja keine Termine habe.

Somit sind die "Südmänner" schon am Freitag oben!#6 :q

Schöner kann ein Wochenendeinstieg nicht sein, oder?:q :q :q 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie ich José kenne wird da rechtzeitig abgesteckt sein, es ist also nicht zu befürchten, daß wir wie beim Heringsangeln stehn werden
> 
> Sö, ünd donn weorn wior den Zönies möl zeig´n wö de Würst g´wochs´n isch |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß / Grüß
> Michael / Mischschoähl


 
Zönies???|gr:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Kürzor: da ist doch eindeutig ein |rolleyes zu erkennen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Michael?!

wat wär das Board ohne Dich? Nicht mehr ganz so lustig!
Ich hoffe wir beide trinken einen zusammen?!

Gruß


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Michael?!
> 
> wat wär das Board ohne Dich? Nicht mehr ganz so lustig!
> Ich hoffe wir beide trinken einen zusammen?!
> 
> Gruß




Na kurzer,
aber erst nach dem fischen, die Stormbringer gehen mit Eisen harter Diziblin an den Start. |kopfkrat 
-Kein Alkohol
-1 Woche vor der Veranstaltung kein Sex!
-Keine Fetthaltigen Lebensmittel
-etc.

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Na kurzer,
> aber erst nach dem fischen, die Stormbringer gehen mit Eisen harter Diziblin an den Start. |kopfkrat
> -Kein Alkohol
> -1 Woche vor der Veranstaltung kein Sex!
> -Keine Fetthaltigen Lebensmittel
> -etc.
> 
> :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


Da hat am Anfang keiner was von gesagt #d  |kopfkrat 
Kann ich das Team noch wechseln. Möchte jemand eventuell mit mir das Team tauschen ;+  #c 
mensch Michael nu sach doch auch mal was dazu


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Kurzer: da geht was  

@Angelfiete: wie wäre es denn, wenn statt dessen Du

nie wieder Alk trinkst
ab heute bis nach dem Cup nicht mehr :l 
nur noch Vollwertkost zu Dir nimmst?
Ich meine, dann könnte ich auf alle guten Vorsätze verzichten und wir erreichen trotzdem das Ziel   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> @Angelfiete: wie wäre es denn, wenn statt dessen Du
> 
> nie wieder Alk trinkst
> ab heute bis nach dem Cup nicht mehr :l
> nur noch Vollwertkost zu Dir nimmst?
> Ich meine, dann könnte ich auf alle guten Vorsätze verzichten und wir erreichen trotzdem das Ziel
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



 #6  #6  #6 
Die Idee ist prima. so machen wir das :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ihr seid echt zu lustig...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ michi
man du tust mir jetzt schon leid. das sind ja so einige bierchen die du 
an dem abend vernichten musst. mein beileid. falls es dir dann zuviel wird,
sag einfach bescheid-wozu sind denn die guten alten boardie freunde da :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Kurzer: da geht was
> 
> @Angelfiete: wie wäre es denn, wenn statt dessen Du
> 
> nie wieder Alk trinkst
> ab heute bis nach dem Cup nicht mehr :l
> nur noch Vollwertkost zu Dir nimmst?
> Ich meine, dann könnte ich auf alle guten Vorsätze verzichten und wir erreichen trotzdem das Ziel
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Nö, das ist auch doof :q .

Dann ändere ich die 376 Seitige Team-Satzung um.


§ 1 :Erlaubt ist was Spass macht
§1-1456: Gibbet nicht mehr. 
(Darunter fallen auch die § Kücken besorgen,Zivi,etc.)


Zufrieden?

@Jürgen
Aussteigen ist nicht "Never change a winning Team". :q


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, das ist auch doof :q .
> 
> Dann ändere ich die 376 Seitige Team-Satzung um.
> 
> 
> § 1 :Erlaubt ist was Spass macht
> §1-1456: Gibbet nicht mehr.
> (Darunter fallen auch die § Kücken besorgen,Zivi,etc.)
> 
> 
> Zufrieden?
> 
> @Jürgen
> Aussteigen ist nicht "Never change a winning Team". :q



Is in Ordnung, mit der geänderten Team Satzung kann ich leben :m  |wavey: 

Jürgen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin, 





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ michiman du tust mir jetzt schon leid. das sind ja so einige bierchen die du
> an dem abend vernichten musst. mein beileid. falls es dir dann zuviel wird,
> sag einfach bescheid-wozu sind denn die guten alten boardie freunde da :m


 Schön wenn man jemand hat, auf den man sich verlassen kann  
Aber so ein/zwei Gerstensäfte sollte ich in meinem Alter noch schaffen - und zur Not haben Jürgen und ich ja unseren Zivi dabei |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin moin,

noch *17 Tage*! Eine Woche keine Sex?! Ich hoffe Ihr könnt noch laufen?:q :q :q 

Wir machen das genau umgekehrt...

Gruß


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> .......zur Not haben Jürgen und ich ja unseren Zivi dabei |supergri



Ich werde versuchen, was in meiner Macht steht :q  #g


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

oha nun sind es noch genau 20 tage !
@ kurzer wie kommst du auf 17 ? oder irre ich da jetzt ?
ist doch gestern in drei wochen gewesen oder ?


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



17 Tage!!!!!!!!! Und die Temperaturen steigen,genau wie mein Adrenalin.:q :q 

Gruß
_Coasthunter_


----------



## mb243

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Guten Morgen !

Wie der Zufalll es nun so will, ist das Wochenende am 02. April bei mir doch frei geworden! Sind denn noch Plätze frei???


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi,

also ich wundere mich auch wie "Kurzer" auf 17 Tage kam |kopfkrat  Habt ihr im Süden andere Kalender oder läuft eure Zeit schneller ab (da die frische Seeluft fehlt)???

Gruß aus Berlin (wir machen auch das Fenster zu wenn wir frische Luft haben wollen)
Klaus S.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

#c #d #t #q |uhoh: :c |rolleyes |kopfkrat |rotwerden |splat: |sagnix |peinlich Es ist ein Rätsel, ich glaube mein Kalender verarscht mich...Ok, ich zähl nochmal...noch 20 Tage einschließlich heute?!...


I'm so sorry!

Gruß


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> I'm so sorry!



Wenn Du beim zählen Hilfe brauchst, sag nur Bescheid. :q #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

hauptsache nur, dass er seine ganzen fische zählen kann :m

@ mb243
ich glaube schon dass noch platz ist. ich denke mal marcel wird hier nochmal
posten.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich habe Marci sogar schon nach dem Tag gefragt, weil das irgendwie nicht angehen konnte...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

was meinst du ?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

*Trommelwirbel für den Kurzen.* 

*20 - 1 = #t|kopfkrat#c;+|scardie:|rotwerden*


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

|kopfkrat *19*|kopfkrat #c 

Moin Jungs,

das ist der richtige Einstieg in den Tag. Es ist echt ein schönes Gefühl bei euch zu sein!

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Es rückt immer näher |laola: ... 

@ MB...

Es sind jetzt noch ca 25 Plätze frei #6 , also ran Jungs! Mirn sind das noch zu wenig Boardis |kopfkrat  :q ...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du ?




Na das mit dem Datum vom Kurzen...

So Jungs, bald geht es los....#6


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin|wavey: 

Und es werden noch *18 *(hoffentlich frühlingshafte) Tage sein!

Gruß#h


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mahlzeit,

also ich denke die 17 Tage schaffen wir jetzt auch noch, oder?!

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

treffen wir uns eigentlich vorher noch irgendwo? Vielleicht beim ABBB-Cup? Oder an der Aral vor Fehmarn? Oder bei McFress?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Micha,
ich werde auf jeden Fall beim ABBB Cup vorbei fahren. Will doch ne Bratwurscht von Mikes Grill verdrücken.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

jetzt wo Du es sagst... bekomme ich auf einmal einen irren Appetit  und besser als im Dänschendorfer Hof schmeckt es bei Mike allemal #6 

Und dann stelle ich mir vor, wie wir mit der ganzen Herde den Dänschendorfer Hof stürmen :g  |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin,
ich denke auch das man noch mal in "Mike´s Grillstübchen" einkehren könnte |supergri !

Liegt ja auf´m Weg  .


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

also mit dem treffen ist ne super idee.
wir können uns ja auch noch unmittelbar vor der tür beim dänschendorfer hof treffen.
dann bring ich ein paar bierchen mit. drinnen werde ich wohl sonst echt arm !
zu mike komme ich wohl leider nicht, da mein adrenalin mich davon abhält. ich muss schon früh live vor ort sein. ausserdem kommen da auch noch ne ganze menge anderer leute mit denen man ja auch gerne quatschen will.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

übrigens sind jetzt alle plätze belegt !
um die 180 angler werden ihr glück versuchen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> zu mike komme ich wohl leider nicht, da mein adrenalin mich davon abhält. ich muss schon früh live vor ort sein.


 Du mußt vor allem zusehen, daß Dein Ruhepuls unter 200 kommt  
Bierchen im Freien klingt gut :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

16 Tage können aber trotzdem noch ne lange Zeit sein?! Trinkt Ihr Köstritzer Dunkel?

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So Jungs, macht euch auf was gefasst |bla: ... Es werden am 02.04. [B]"52"[/B] Teams antreten. Also haltet euch ran #6 . Ich möchte so viele Boardis wie möglich nach vorne rufen, damit Ihr eure Pokale abholen könnt :m ...

@ Mods
Wie siehts denn aus mit ein paar Capi`s als Werbemittel oder gibt es so eine Art Flagge die ich aufhänden kann im Dänschendorfer Hoff?


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Marci,

gibt's auch nen Poki für die weiteste Anreise? Dann kann ich wenigstens einen mitnehmen...

Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Marci,

Machst Du diesmal wieder den Wurmlieferservice?  

Gruß

Coasthunter |wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Marci,
> 
> Machst Du diesmal wieder den Wurmlieferservice?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Coasthunter |wavey:



Jupp  #6 , Ihr braucht euch da um nichts zu kümmern. Die Würmer werden dann oben ausgegeben, wenn Ihr eure Startkarten abholt...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marci,
> 
> gibt's auch nen Poki für die weiteste Anreise? Dann kann ich wenigstens einen mitnehmen...
> 
> Gruß




Das muss ich noch mit meinen Häuptling abklären :m !!!


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So Jungs, macht euch auf was gefasst |bla: ... Es werden am 02.04. [B]"52"[/B] Teams antreten. Also haltet euch ran #6 . Ich möchte so viele Boardis wie möglich nach vorne rufen, damit Ihr eure Pokale abholen könnt :m


.... keine bange du mußt nur einen nach vorne rufen... klaro#6#6
und der bin Ich :g|jump:


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hier nochmal die Liste der AB-Teams:

Angelmeldet/bezahlt/Namen:

Team Agalatzen 
Team Crazy Doschdödel  
Team Meeresangler Schwerin
Team Nullinger
Team Blinsen
Team Johannistaler Dorschis
Team Stormbringer  :g  |znaika: 
Team Südmänner
Team Anglers Top-Shop 1
Team Anglers Top-Shop 2
Team 2 1/2 
Team Coasthunter


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

letztes jahr waren es doch auch soviele teams oder ?
ich werde auf jedenfall leistung bringen :m
wir wollen uns dieses jahr steigern-das bedeutet mindestens platz 4
wird wohl nicht leicht


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> letztes jahr waren es doch auch soviele teams oder ?
> ich werde auf jedenfall leistung bringen :m
> wir wollen uns dieses jahr steigern-das bedeutet mindestens platz 4
> wird wohl nicht leicht


zählen tut doch nur der Fun oder?  Ich werde jednfalls ne Menge Spaß haben, dessen bin ich mir sicher auch wenn ich nichts fangen sollte.  #q


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> zählen tut doch nur der Fun oder?  Ich werde jednfalls ne Menge Spaß haben, dessen bin ich mir sicher auch wenn ich nichts fangen sollte.  #q




@Jörg
da wirst du nicht der einzige sein, das wird bestimmt ein toller Tag am Meer :m .

Erst ein schönes "Wurschtel |supergri " bei Mike zur stärkung und dann können die Dorsche kommen .

@Marcel
Will ja nicht Klucksch..., aber du hast ein  ":g " vergessen. :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

der spaß geht natürlich allem vorran-das ist ja klar !
verbissen sollte man das nicht sehen. gemühtlich angeln und mit 
den nachbarn quatschen ist witzig genug


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Marci: ääähhh... hattest Du schonmal eine Bestelliste von wegen Wattis rausgetan? |kopfkrat 

@Aalglatze: mein Ziel für den Cup ist es, bis zum Ende mitzumachen, möglichst viel Fun zu haben und die Bierschulden bei Dir einzutreiben  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Bestellung könnt Ihr mir Per PN schicken und Trag es denn ein.

Ich mach hier denn jetzt ne Liste für Wattis, Ringler und Tobse:

Name Wattis Ringler Tobiasfische 
Angelfiete                 100 Stück             100 Gramm              1 Dose
Brandungshexlein  3 x  120 Stück 









Wattis 0,18/Stück; Ringler 6,50/100 Gramm; Tobiasfische 3,00/ca. 20 Stück


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers von Flake,

meine Südmänner waren Samstag auf Fehmarn zum Trainieren. Also ich denke wir sind gut vorbereitet ;-> Es scheint schon was zu gehen, die Jungs haben ein paar Aalmuttern, ein paar Platte und Dorsche auf die Schuppen gelegt. Viele Nemos aber auch ein paar größere kamen an Land. Die Nemos gingen natürlich wieder zurück in Ihr Element. EHRENSACHE!

Was sagt der Kalender?! Einschließlich heute noch 13 Tage.

Wünsche euch nen Schönen Tag!

Gruß


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers,

falls noch welche aus den Berliner Raum anreisen sollten dann nimmt nicht die neue Autobahn (A20) da es ein Umweg von ca. 40 Km ausmacht. Fahrt die A24 bis Hornbek und dann über die Dörfer auf die A1 (wie vor dem Bau der neuen Bahn also). Ich hab die Strecke nämlich am WE mal ausprobiert (hin über die Dörfer und zurück über die A20).

Wir sehen uns......

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na da haben wir wohl am Wochenende irgend etwas falsch gemacht #t #c 
Siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48586

@Coasthunter,jetzt nicht nervös werden,in zwei Wochen mach ich ernst :q 
Warscheinlich hat Marcel die Wattis falsch besprochen,gell ?|supergri #h 
Gruß,
          Benni

Ps. @Marcel,das "nicht bezahlt" kann ja nun auch wech ne ?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

nur mal kurz zur info, die aalmuttern werden nicht gewertet beim exori cup.
genauso seeskorpion


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

es sind einschließlich heute noch noch 12 Tage. Die Temperaturen scheinen auch mitzuspielen. Es wird auf alle Fälle lustig!

Gruß


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Es wird auf alle Fälle lustig!



Auf jeden Fall, von mir aus kann es los gehen!!! #6


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers,

in 11 Tagen werden die Südmänner den Norden unsicher machen! Kiste Bier steht schon bereit!

Gruß


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mal ne "dumme" Frage so nebenbei. Sind eigentlich 2-Haken-Montagen erlaubt oder nur 1-Haken-Montagen? ;+ 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

sind 2 hakenmontagen erlaubt !!! kannst also angeln wie du willst.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich mach hier denn jetzt ne Liste für Wattis, Ringler und Tobse:

Name Wattis Ringler Tobiasfische 
Angelfiete                 100 Stück             100 Gramm              1 Dose
Brandungshexlein  3 x  120 Stück 
Jürgen S.                  100 Stück             100 Gramm
Michael B                  100 Stück             100 Gramm
Andreas T                 100 Stück             100 Gramm
Meeresangler S          120 Stück
Broesel                     100 Stück             100 Gramm



Wattis 0,18/Stück; Ringler 6,50/100 Gramm; Tobiasfische 3,00/ca. 20 Stück


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Marcel,
ich hätte gerne 120 würmer.
Reicht das so oder soll ich noch per Mail bei dir bestellen?


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mahlzeit!#h 

Es sind noch 10 Tage bis zum "Treffen der Ostseespezis".#6  Wer bis jetzt noch nicht trainiert hat, braucht auch nicht mehr damit anfangen!:q 

Möge Petri auf MEINER Seite sein:q !

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Marcel

Für mich bitte 100 Wattis und 100g Kneifer.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hab eure Bestellung schon eingetragen Jungs!


----------



## Kev

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi Marci,

meine (unsere) Bestellung liegt auch vor oder? telefonisch bei deinem Vater geordert...

Man will ja nicht des Brandungsanglers größten Albtraum erleben: Mit komplettem Gerödel am Strand stehen und merken, daß man keine Würmer hat... :c


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ kev
grausamer gedanke würde ich sagen :m


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Aga hat für so einen Fall immer nen toten Hasen im Gepäck   :q  :q


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Kev

Jupp, is schon geritzt #6 !!!


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

genau...einmal Curry-Wurst Pommes plus nen Halben büdde...öhmm.. |kopfkrat

neee..100 Wattis und 100 gr. Kneifer...so war das...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

wie ist das eigentlich wenn man jetzt beim Cup einen Fisch mitnimmt, der wie z.B. die Aalmutti, nicht in die Wertung geht? Und wie ist das, wenn man einen unglücklich geschluckten 372mm Dorsch erlöst und mitnimmt? Die würde ich zwar nicht zählen lassen wollen, aber endet sowas gleichzeitig in Schimpf und Schande mit der Disqualifikation? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> genau...einmal Curry-Wurst Pommes plus nen Halben büdde...öhmm.. |kopfkrat


 
...wird da auch Alkohol getrunken !?:g 

Ich gehör nämlich zu den :


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ michael 
normal würde es für soetwas eine disqualifikation geben,aber ich glaube kaum dass da
jemand alarm proben würde. bei dmv veranstaltungen wäre das sicher anders aber hier beim exori-martins cup wohl nicht. würde den fisch jedoch trotzdem einfach in eimer packen so dass es keiner mitbekommt. man weiss ja leider nie was man für nachbarn hat,und ob die einen vielleicht an karren pissen wollen.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@michael,

jeder untermaßige oder geschützte Fisch ist schonend zurück in Meer zu setzen auch wenn dieser nicht mehr überlebensfähig ist. Das hat nichts mit der Wertung zu tun. Auch (und gerade hier) beim "Gemeinschaftsangeln" gibt es Mindestmaße für die gefangenen Fische (die gesetzlichen). 

Sorry, das ich das hier das so deutlich sage aber du kannst Dir schon denken warum. Danke für deine Verständnis #6 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

danke für Eure Antworten, ich wollte eben sicher gehen #h 

Ist die Aalmutti denn jetzt noch geschützt oder nicht? Ich weiß nur, daß sie gebraten echt lecker kommt #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hätte da auch noch eine Frage!

Die Damen unter unseren Platten-Kollegen haben ja Schonzeit, ich bin aber nicht so Sicher auf dem Gebiet der Geschlechtlichen Unterscheidung.
Also was machen? #c


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Im Zweifelsfall alle mit BH wieder zurück setzen.   :q 
Spaß beiseite, eine wirklich 100 prozentige Methode die Damen von den Herren zu unterscheiden gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, zumindest nicht am Strand und ohne sie aufzuschneiden. ansonsten les dier doch mal das hier durch.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Jürgen,
Danke, den hatte ich mir auch schon durchgelesen.
aber wie gesagt eine 100% Methode wäre nur das aufschneiden und das muß ja nicht sein.
Wird schon passen


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Was ist denn hier looos ? Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ? :q 
Keiner sagt bzw. schreibt mehr was, ist ja ganz unheimlich.

@Marcel,ich hätte dann mal ganz gerne 50 Wattis und 100 g Kneifer ok ? Danke

Gruß,
       Benni


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

ja, ist schon auffällig ruhig geworden... aber das wird in den Tagen direkt vorher bestimmt noch explodieren  

Und was ist jetzt mit der Aalmutti, noch geschützt oder lieber nicht?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Michael,die Aalmutti hat vom 15.09 - 31.01 Schonzeit.
Du kannst also gezielt drauf angeln und alle über 23 cm mitnehmen,dann beisen auch nicht so viele bei mir. :q 

Gruß,
Benni


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Benni: danke #h ich finde sie eben wirklich lecker #6 

Was mir dann bloß ein wenig quer klingt ist 





> man weiss ja leider nie was man für nachbarn hat,und ob die einen vielleicht an karren pissen wollen.


... #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist das, wenn man einen unglücklich geschluckten 372mm Dorsch erlöst und mitnimmt?


 
Moin Michael,
deswegen könnte man Dir an den Karren pissen. Wie schon gesagt, jeder untermaßige Fisch ist schonend zurück zu setzen (ob überlebensfähig oder auch nicht). Das ist Deutschland...

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers,

nur noch 5 Tage. Von Nervosität ist nichts zu spüren nur die Hand macht nicht das was ich will ;->! Kann Auch am Osterwasser liegen!

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich mach hier denn jetzt ne Liste für Wattis, Ringler und Tobse:

Name Wattis Ringler Tobiasfische 
Angelfiete                 100 Stück             100 Gramm              1 Dose
Brandungshexlein  3 x  120 Stück 
Jürgen S.                  100 Stück             100 Gramm
Michael B                  100 Stück             100 Gramm
Andreas T                 100 Stück             100 Gramm
Meeresangler S          120 Stück
Broesel                     100 Stück             100 Gramm
Benni                         50 Stück             100 Gramm


Wattis 0,18/Stück; Ringler 6,50/100 Gramm; Tobiasfische 3,00/ca. 20 Stück


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männers,
> 
> ....... nur die Hand macht nicht das was ich will ;->!




 #d  #d  #d    :q 


@MichaelB :g 

Wann wollen wir den eigentlich Starten?
Mit Wurst vorweg oder ohne? #c


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Florian


> Mit Wurst vorweg oder ohne?



Stärkt Euch mal lieber vorher, bei *der* Konkurentz :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Stärkt Euch mal lieber vorher, bei *der* Konkurentz :q



Wenn meinst du #c , was garnicht wo von du redest :q .


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So, Montagen sind geknüpft, Bleie gegossen, fast alles gepackt, aber wo u. wann die Veranstaltung genau ist weiß ich nicht;+.

Also schreibt doch mal jemand die genaue Adresse u. Uhrzeit für alle die's noch nicht wissen.     Oder bin ich der Einzige der nüscht weeß?

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Waldemar,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die Veranstaltung in Dänschendorf im dortigen Dänschendorfer Hof. Kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen. Der Dänschendorfer Hof liegt ca, 50 Meter in einer Seitenstrasse die von der Dänschendorfer Hauptstrasse weg geht.
Ich werde am Vormittag beim ABBBCup lang fahren und komme dann von dort zum Dänschendorfer Hof. Mach es doch auch so. Wo die Jungs sich am Samstag treffen wird bestimmt spätetsens am Freitag im MeFo Forum gepostet im etschprechenden Thread.
Wann müssen wir spätestens in Dänschendorf sein?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Florian: wie wäre es wenn ich Dich um 11Uhr einsammel, wir dann auf ´ne Wuäss und ´n Klönschnack zum ABBB-Cup düsen um danach Aga das Bier wechzutrinken? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@MichaelB


> um danach Aga das Bier wechzutrinken



kannste damit vielleicht bis nach dem Angeln warten  #d 
nicht das du nachher deinen Strand nicht findest    :q  :q  :q 

@Andreas Thomsen


> bei der Konkurentz


Gibt keine Konkurenz nur Mitbewerber


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers,

also einschließlich heute saind es noch 4 Tage. Hab mir grad mal die Wetterkarte für Fehmarn angesehen. Wind aus Südost - Ost. Weiß zufällig jemand wo wir angeln werden?

Gruß


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Florian: wie wäre es wenn ich Dich um 11Uhr einsammel, wir dann auf ´ne Wuäss und ´n Klönschnack zum ABBB-Cup düsen um danach Aga das Bier wechzutrinken? |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage #6 , der Tagesablauf ist auch gut  .


@MS
wenn ich mich nicht Irre |kopfkrat  ist um 13.30Uhr Begrüßung im Hof, können ja zusammen beim ABBB-Cup los düsen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> ... können ja zusammen beim ABBB-Cup los düsen.


jo das können wir machen, wie es aussieht sind wie ja nicht die einzigsten die beim ABBB Cup vorbei schauen.  #g


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Traurig aber wahr!!!!

Ich muß leider den Cup absagen. Das ist schon schlimm genug.Aber der Grund dafür ist wirklich traurig:Meine Schwester ist gestern ins Krankenhaus gekommen. Sie hat Krebs und wird nächste Woche schon Operiert. Sie wohnt in der Nähe von Wuppertal und wir haben beschlossen,sie vor der OP noch zu sehen. Vor 2 Jahren haben wir erst unsere Schwägerin verloren. Auch an Krebs.
Ich denke,es wird jeder verständniss dafür haben, das es mir wichtig ist meine Schwester vor der OP zu sehen. 
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß beim Cup und jede Menge Fisch. 

Gruß

Coasthunter


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Coasthunter,Pn ist unterwegs.
Auch hier nochmal alles erdenklich Gute für euch.

@ all,da nun leider mindestens ein Platz in unserem Team frei ist,besteht die Möglichkeit noch ein zu springen,allerdings möchte ich erst die Antwort von Andor abwarten.Interessierte können sich bei mir melden.
@ Marcel wäre das überhaubt möglich ?( einen"Ersatzmann"so kurzfristig)

Gruß,
          Benni


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Coasthunter: ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles Gute und vor allem viel Kraft und Zuversicht :m 

@Jüüürgn: auch vorher auf ´ne Wuäss? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Coasthunter: Auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute für Dich und Deine Familie!

Count Down: Noch 3 Tage. Heute abend wird gepackt und morgen früh geht's los!

Gruß


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Coasthunter: Alles Gute und viel Glück für Deine Schwester, viel Kraft Dir und Deiner Familie.   Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Coasthunter
Alles Gute für dich und deine Familie.

@MichaelB

Ich muß mal schauen. Wollte hier so gegen halb neun/neun starten. 
Kann mich ja dann mal kurz über Handy melden. Ist die Nummer 0172/51.... noch deine aktuelle Nummer????

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Wer ist denn eigentlich schon morgen am Freitag in der Gegend?

Ich werde wohl gegen mittag eintrudeln.
Vileicht giebts ja ein kleines Trainingsangeln am Vorabend.

Südwind ist angesagt. Hat vileicht jemand einen heißen Tip?

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Jüüürgn: wenn Du um halb9 los kommst biste um halb12 etwa an der Autobahnraste *Neustädter Bucht *- wir funken nochmal, die 0172 51***** ist aktuell #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn eigentlich schon morgen am Freitag in der Gegend?
> 
> Ich werde wohl gegen mittag eintrudeln.
> Vileicht giebts ja ein kleines Trainingsangeln am Vorabend.
> 
> Südwind ist angesagt. Hat vileicht jemand einen heißen Tip?
> 
> Gruß, Waldemar.



Moin,
wende Dich mal an Boardie Klaus S.,der ist morgen schon mit seinen
Jungs oben

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Auch die Südmänner sind morgen schon vor Ort um die Lage zu checken!

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

was´n mit Aalglatze, hat es dem die Sprache verschlagen? Eigentlich kaum vorstellbar...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> was´n mit Aalglatze, hat es dem die Sprache verschlagen? Eigentlich kaum vorstellbar...
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



@MichaelB
Der hat ein kleines Viren-Prolblem auf seinem Rechner, war am 27.03 zuletzt online.
Habe ihm am Dienstag bei Marcel getroffen.
Der ist aber auch schon heiß wie ne Bratwurst :q .


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ja mein rechner ist mal wieder platt.
morgen bekomme ich einen neuen.
jetzt bin ich mal gerade bei meiner schwester
online. morgen gehts nochmal in die vollen.
also ich sag dann erstmal tschö !!!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So JUNGS und MÄDELS,

ich hab für Euch mal GUTES WETTER geordert, kann Euch zu 99,9 % Regen*un*wahrscheinlichkeit garantieren. Der Wind ist zwar ziemlich kühl, aber wer sich beim Surfcasting keine Gliedmaßen abgefroren hat, der kommt auch dieses WE heil durch !!! :q 

Ich werd Euch am Samstag mal besuchen kommen.
*@ Kurzer*: Stell dann mal ein 0,33er kalt #g


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers,

so...die Sachen sind alle gepackt und um 9:00 Uhr geht es Richtung Fehmarn. Wir (Anglerboard's Top-Shop I+II) wünschen allen eine entspannte Anfahrt und am Samstag viel Fisch (uns natürlich die meisten |supergri ). Falls uns jemand heute auf der Insel suchen sollte, wir werden am "Grüner Brink" (2. Parkplatz an der alten Steinmole) sein und dort auch ein bisschen grillen und ein zwei Bierchen schlabbern.

Viel Spaß Euch allen beim Exori-Martins Cup !!!!!!!!

Bis dann denn
Klaus S.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Marcel mach mal bitte `n büschen Platz in Deinem Postfach!

@ all nun kann das losgehen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ all

ich werde jetzt Feierabend machen und schon mal langsam Richtung Bliesdorf fahren,
damit ich dort meine Angelsachen für Morgen vorbereiten kann.
Bin schon richtig heiß, hauptsache es geht was!

Freue mich, einige von Euch kennen zu lernen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Leute!

Wie einige von euch, vor allem die Mitglieder meines Teams, schon mitbekommen haben, musste ich meine Teilnahme am Cup absagen, weil ich am Samstag nach Berlin auf ein Seminar muss... Ich ärgere mich schon seit ein paar Tagen grün darüber, aber da kann ich leider nicht wirklich dran rütteln... Naja, wie auch immer, ich habe von Andreas_Thomsen gerade gehört, dass Marci Ersatz gefunden hat, das ist doch schonmal gut.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel viel Spaß und dicke Fische. Nächstes Mal bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei #6


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,
Habe mein gerödel auch schon mal zusammen gesucht(muss das so viel sein #c  |kopfkrat ).
Bin also Startklar :q .

@ MichaelB
also dann um elf bei mir (meinen Eltern wie immer),ich bin der mit den dicken Augen :q , heute Abend ist noch Norwegen Vorbesprechung #g .


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Als kleiner Vorgeschmack, der Südstrand


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Vergesst die Sonnencreme nicht :g einzupacken  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Mitbewerber2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Habe mein gerödel auch schon mal zusammen gesucht(muss das so viel sein #c  |kopfkrat ).



Moin Florian, lass das meiste zu Hause, brauchst Du eh nicht |rolleyes   

Gruß
Team 2 1/2


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Florian, lass das meiste zu Hause, brauchst Du eh nicht  |rolleyes



Das ist ja meist so, das was man unbedingt braucht liegt zu Hause. |uhoh: 





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Vergesst die Sonnencreme nicht :g einzupacken



Das ist garnicht soweit her geholt, die Sonne hat schon gut Power.
 #6


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

*hilfe !* beim Testen von den Vorfächern ist dei meiner Ultegra die Schraube vom Bügel weggeflogen :c  :v  und war jetzt beim Angelladen aber diese Schraube hatten sie nicht mehr und die Bauläden haben solche nicht :c  :c  :v  #d .
Daher meine bitte ob einer von Euch so eine hat ober bei seinem Händler fragen kann wenn ihr fragen habt dann fragt nur |supergri .
Ohne die Schraube bin ich am Ars..... #c Warte auf eure Rückmeldung #6 
Gruß Pilkkönig |supergri  #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@Flo: irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, iiirgendwas vergessen zu haben... das Auto ist gepackt, aber es wirkt eher wie leichtes Marschgepäck - oder habe ich es sonst immer übertrieben? |kopfkrat  #c 

Bis gleich, ich bin der mit den dícken Augen hinter der RayBan :g 

@Hauke: was für´n Dreck, und alles nur wegen eines doofen (Brücken |rolleyes )Seminares #q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So,Sachen sind gepackt,und morgen früh gehts endlich los richtung Fehmarn.Freue mich schon tierisch.
Sollte ich tatsächlich alleine im "Team" sein ? Ich bin gespannt.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Flo: irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, iiirgendwas vergessen zu haben... das Auto ist gepackt, aber es wirkt eher wie leichtes Marschgepäck - oder habe ich es sonst immer übertrieben? |kopfkrat  #c
> 
> Bis gleich, ich bin der mit den dícken Augen hinter der RayBan :g



@MichaelB
Egal,
was du vergessen hast, habe ich zu viel mit, das passt schon #6


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen.
Endlich hat das Warten ein Ende #v  Alles sicher verpackt und startbereit. Hier bei uns ist strahlender Sonnenschein und meine Frau freut sich auch das das ich nun endlich Ruhe gebe |supergri wenn da nur nicht immer diese weite Anfahrt wäre.
Wir sehen uns nachher #h

@MichaelB
Ich meld mich wenn ich Neustädter Bucht erreicht hab.
Solltest du was vergessen haben egal, ich hab wie immer zuviel im Gepäck.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Und?????


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin


Wenn einer von euch wieder einen klaren Kopf hat, wäre es schön einen Bericht zu hören.:m 

Ich warte ganz gespannt drauf, brauche ein wenig abwechselung während der Konfirmationsfeier.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moinsen,
na gut, dann werde ich mich mal als erster zu Wort melden...  

Bei strahlend blauem Himmel und einem ganz lauen Lüftchen machte ich mich gestern also auf den Weg, um das erste mal bei einer derartigen Veranstaltung teilzunehmen. Vorher schaute ich allerdinge noch kurz beim ABBB-Cup vorbei, um schnell noch ne Wurst und nen Hopfenblütentee "reinzuziehen". Dank an den Spender!... #h Auch MichaelB,Angelfiete und MS-Jörg haben dort nen Zwischenstopp eingelegt.

Wenig später gings dann aufe Insel um in Dänschendorf einzukehren. Menno..war das voll. Aber die Organisation war super, schnell habe ich meine Startkarte und Wattwürmer eingesammelt. 

Meinen einen Mannschaftskameraden habe ich schnell gefunden (AndreasThomsen), den anderen...blieb die ganze Veranstaltung über das große Fragezeichen. Hauke hatte ja keine Lust sich uns Gelegenheitsbleischmeißern anzuschließen...  :c (Hauke ich weiß... #q )

Ejal...ick bin ja noch Jung und kann warten...bis schließlich die Sektorenwahl stattfand. Ich landete in Niobe...mit MS-Jörg. Die restlichen Sektoren waren Altenteil, Teichhof, Flügge und Miramar.

Endlich gings los, ans Wasser. Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein und bei leichtem Seitenwind bauten wir nun unser Gerödel zusammen. Um 17.00 Uhr gings dann endlich los...hinein mit dem Blei!! War übrigens sehr leichtes Fischen möglich..100 gr lagen wie ein Stein...und zwischendurch wurde immer wieder gesabbelt. 

Bis zur einsetzender Dunkelheit tat sich eigentlich gar nix, außer einem tollen Sonnenuntergang...(geiler Satz) |kopfkrat  :q 

Schließlich kamen die ersten zaghaften Bisse...diverse Platte im Kindergartenalter vergewaltigten die Würmer...und blieben zum Teil hängen.
Dorsch gabs an diesem Abend in Niobe gar nicht... |kopfkrat 

Am Ende der "Schlacht" konnte ich immerhin 2 Fische verbuchen, wobei der eine mit 39 cm schon ganz ordentlich war. Jedenfalls nicht Nichtfänger...happüühh...denn es gab an diesem Abend sehr viele Nichtfänger.... |uhoh: 

Spektakulär war eine Sternschnuppe (wie ne Leuchtrakete), die sich mit einem kleinen Knall im Nichts auflöste.

Mein Teamkamerad ,Andreas Thomsen, hatte in Flügge ordentlich zugeschlagen...er wurde immerhin zweiter im Sektor. Ich kam nicht unter die ersten 5, aber mit den 2 Fischen stand ich auch nicht ganz schlecht da. Was hatte nun unser dritter Mann? Nach Bekanntgabe der Team-Wertung...muß es eigentlich ne Nullnummer gewesen sein..Schade :c  Hauke, wo warst du!!!! #q 

Naja...Letztendlich kam es dann zur Startnummerverlosung...und mir war klar, dass ich nichts abbekomme... :q 

So..das war es von meiner Seite, da werden bestimmt noch viele andere Eindrücke folgen, z.B. der anderen platzierten Teams..

Achso...die Veranstaltung war super durchorganisiert und von meiner Seite einen herzlichen Dank an alle Beteiligten dieses Events!! #6 
Ich glaub, ich komme wieder... |kopfkrat 

@Marcel,
sag mal ..ist es möglich, dass du mal ne Art Nachlese machst, sprich..welche Platzziffern (in den Sectoren) die Boardies hatten? Würde mich persönlich schon mal interessieren...und ich denke andere Beteiligte auch...

So Anbei noch ein paar Eindrücke...MS-Jörg beim "Wurm-piercen"...welcher anschließend volle Pulle auf Reisen geschickt wird. Der übliche Sonnenuntergang und Jose (wird da das "Verfalldatum" kontrolliert?? :q) und Marcel Martins bei der Preisverleihung. Andreas mit einem seiner Pokale...er sieht richtig verlegen aus... :q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bericht Jörg   :q  :q und das Andreas auch noch einen Pokal abgestaubt hat finde ich mega klasse ,   :q  .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

das war also mein zweiter Versuch bei einem organisierten Gemeinschaftsangeln – eigentlich wollte ich nach dem Voll-Fiasko vor zwei Jahren ja nicht mehr bei solch Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, aber never say never  

Broesel hat ja schon viel geschrieben über den Event an sich, es war einfach eine für meinen nicht-erfahrungs-belasteten Eindruck perfekt organisierte Veranstaltung, einzig die Bedienung im Dänschendorfer Hof war schlichtweg überfordert... aber das soll ja schon eine Art Tradition haben. |uhoh: 

Mit meinem Platz 7 in Niobe war ich gar nicht mal so unglücklich, aber mein Endergebnis war nicht weiter nenneswert, drei vorsichtige Bisse brachte drei untermaßige Platten, zwei wirklich kräftige Bisse habe ich versemmelt – da es Jürgen und Florian kaum besser ergangen war blieb das Team Stormbringer ohne Erwähnung bei der Siegerehrung. #c 

Beim Fischlotto hatten gleich fünf Leute vor Angelbeginn die exakte Zahl der gefangenen Fische getippt und durften sich den Jackpot von 1000€ christlich teilen – brüderlich wäre es vielleicht nicht ganz so gerecht zugegangen. |evil: 

Was mir resümierend nicht so gefallen hat war die angesetzte Zeit zum Angeln – ab 20Uhr erst passierte etwas an den Ruten, vorher konnte ich aber immerhin ein schönes Sonnenbad nehmen. :g 
Ich hätte es passender gefunden wenn das eigentlich Angeln erst später los gegangen wäre und dann eben auch länger im Dunkeln statt gefunden hätte.
Außerdem habe ich mal nachgerechnet und kam auf das Ergebnis, daß ich gestern sieben Stunden mit Warten und nur fünfeinhalb Stunden mit Angeln verbracht habe... |rolleyes 

Bei aller Diskussion um Gemeinschafts-Angeln bleibt so eine Veranstaltung für mich ein Wettkampf-Angeln, geht es doch um Wertungen, Preise und Fischpunkte... und das geht an meinem eigentlichen Sinn des Angelns vorbei – was aber nicht heißt, daß ich nicht nochmal teilnehmen werde. #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> einzig die Bedienung im Dänschendorfer Hof war schlichtweg überfordert... aber das soll ja schon eine Art Tradition haben. |uhoh:
> 
> Was mir resümierend nicht so gefallen hat war die angesetzte Zeit zum Angeln – ab 20Uhr erst passierte etwas an den Ruten, vorher konnte ich aber immerhin ein schönes Sonnenbad nehmen. :g
> Ich hätte es passender gefunden wenn das eigentlich Angeln erst später los gegangen wäre und dann eben auch länger im Dunkeln statt gefunden hätte.
> Außerdem habe ich mal nachgerechnet und kam auf das Ergebnis, daß ich gestern sieben Stunden mit Warten und nur fünfeinhalb Stunden mit Angeln verbracht habe... |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Jo..die Bedienung war schlechhin überfordert..hat chronisch um den mittleren Tisch herrum bedient...nach einer! Stunde und langsamen anfangen zu meckern, hat man sich doch erbarmt...#q

Ok, zum Thema Angelanfang...ich hatte auch schon überlegt, ob es besser wäre später zu beginnen und länger zu angeln..allerdings wäre die Preisverteilung dann erst mitten inne Nacht...#c

Micha, was die Wartezeit betrifft, da haste Recht...kam mir persönlich auch alles etwas zu langatmig vor, da kann man bestimmt was machen, es sei dann es liegen organisatorische Gründe vor, die diese Zeit erfordert...keine Ahnung...|kopfkrat

Geile Wurfstudie im Sonnenuntergang übrigens... :k  #6

Und desweiteren...ich habe ja noch ein paar Würmers über...will morgen Nachmittag noch mal Dazendorf anlaufen...Erst etwas Blech schmeißen...und zur Dämmerung Würmer baden...vielleicht noch jemand anne Küste?


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mahlzeit
Ich sag nur :c 
War wohl nicht mein Tag.
Ich hab gestern nicht eine einzige Flosse zu Gesicht bekommen. #c  #d Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Mein Ergebnis war auch nicht nenneswert da ich nur so einen lütten scheiß hatte und auch spät merkte das man nicht 140m schmeißen muste sondern nur 40m  #q aber wer weis das schon #q  #q .Ole Schumacher war auf Platznummer 5 (ich auf 3) und hat erst was gefangen nachdem er seinen Schleuderwurf raushaute und dann min.180m warf |uhoh: .Und das brachte selbst ihm nur 4 margere Fische obwohl er so mit der beste bei uns im Sektor war :q .Ich fand nur die Preise ein wenig marger   aber die Pokale waren super :m .
Marcel und Benni noch mal danke für die Schraube |wavey:  :m .


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hier war nichts


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Moin,
So meine Sachen sind abgespühlt und wieder im Schuppen verstaut.

Wie MichalB schon erwähnt hat, haben wir vom "Team Stormbringer :g " uns ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert  |uhoh: . 
Ich stand in Flügge und konnte grade mal 4 untermassige Scheiben laden #q .
Trotzdem hat mir die Veranstaltung eine Menge Spaß gebracht  #6 und ich könnte mir eine Wiederholung in ´06 gut vorstellen.

Danke nochmal an das gesamte Orga-Team :m .


Aber jetzt kommt´s


Zwischen Startplatz 18 (meinem) und Platz 19, stand noch ein Privater Angler oder zumindest ein Dreibein mit Ruten.
Den Guten nennen wir in mal "Camper" und er bestand auch auf seinen Angelplatz, habe ihn kurz informiert, dass hier heute eine Veranstaltung ist, er war aber nicht von seinem Vorhaben abzubringen.
Nun ja, am Strand darf ja nun mal jeder angeln und so mußte ich da mit leben.
Zum Glück ist Platz 16 frei geblieben und ich und Platz 17 konnten ein wenig ausweichen (Danke nochmal unbekannter Weise #6 )

Damit ist noch nicht genug.

Der gute Mann fischte mit 2 Pilkruten und mehr oder mindern schrottigen Rollen also konnte er keinen weite Entfernug erzielen.
Er wusste sich aber zuhelfen #d und brachte seine Montagen mit dem Ruderboot aus in ca. 300m Entfernung, *quer* über meinen Angelplatz auf Sandflecken aus.
Echt Hammer.
Dann verschwand er in seinem Wohnwagen und kam alle 2 Stunden zum kontrollieren :v.
Jedes mal hingen 4 untermassige Platte am Hacken, die natürlich mit nach Hause gingen.
_Wie mir sein Sohn berichtete zählen Mindestmasse ja nur bei Veranstaltungen._

Der gute Mann (inkl.3 Kumpels) war leicht vom Alkohol angehaucht #2  :r  und so mit viel eine Diskussion aus.

Seine Schnüre durchschneiden wäre nur gerecht gewesen, wollte mir von den Jungz aber kein Arschvoll einfangen.

Gegen 19.30 Uhr war bei ihm das Angeln erledigt, Krallenblei hingen fest.

_"Holt mein Papa morgen"_, berichtete sein Sohn.


Auf denn bildern könnt ihr ihn in Aktion sehen, beim Ausbringen der Montagen #q .

Mich bringt so etwas aber nicht aus der Ruhe, denn ich habe den Tag am Strand genossen.


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt kommt´s
> Zwischen Startplatz 18(meinem) und Platz 19, stand noch ein Privater Angler oder zumindest ein Dreibein mit Ruten.
> Der gute nennen wir in mal "Camper" bestand auch auf seinen Angelplatz, habe ihn kurz Informiert das hier heute eine Veranstaltung ist, er war aber nicht von seinem Vorhaben abzubringen.
> Nun ja am Strand darf ja nun mal jeder Angel und so mußte ich da mit leben.
> Zum Glück ist Platz 16 frei geblieben und ich und Platz 17 konnten ein wenig ausweichen(Danke nochmal unbekannter Weise #6 )
> Damit noch nicht genug.
> Der gute Mann fischte mit 2 Pilkruten und mehr oder mindern schrottigen Rollen also konnte er keinen Weite Entfernug erzielen.
> Er wusste sich aber zuhelfen #d und brachte seine Montagen mit dem Ruderboot aus in ca. 300m Entfernung, *quer* über meinen Angelplatz auf Sandflecken aus.
> Echt Hammer.
> Dann Verschwand er in seinem Wohnwagen und kamm alle 2 Stunden zum Kontrollieren :v




So what???

Auch bei einem Mega-Cup, an dem Du mit Hightech Gerät teilnimmst, hast Du keinen Rechtsanspruch auf den Strand.

 :m    :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> So what???
> 
> Auch bei einem Mega-Cup, an dem Du mit Hightech Gerät teilnimmst, hast Du keinen Rechtsanspruch auf den Strand.
> 
> :m    :m



Das mit dem Gerät war nur auf die "Wurfweite" die er damit nicht erzielen konnte bezogen.
Habe weiss Gott kein Hightech Gerät.
Mir hat nur seine Einstellung zum Angel nicht gefallen, unter normalen Bedingungen (Schnur gerade aus) wäre ich der letzte gewesen der sich nicht hätte anpassen können.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,
ich bin auch wieder im Lande. War ne tolle Veranstaltung, hat mir gefallen. 
Meine Bilder werde ich uch gleich noch durchackern und dann mal das eine oder andere reinstellen. In unserem Team wo Waldemar, Schmadko und ich fishten hat jeder von uns einen maßigen Fisch gefangen. Das ist nicht viel aber besser als gar nichts, mußte ich doch nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren.


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Ich hab da noch was vergessen
 |schild-g an Andreas Thomsen zu seinem tollen Erfolg

Jürgen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

So ich habe meine Bilder jetzt im AB Fotoalbum eingestellt. Wer von euch noch welche ht kann mir die schicken, auch die Bilder die hier schon eingestellt wurden. So bleiben sie doch alle beisammen und verschwinden nicht irgend wann in der Endlosigkeit des AB.
Hier gehts zu den Fotos 
Weiter Fotos bitte an Meeresangler_Schwerin@Anglerboard.de am beten in 6ßß Pixel.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin #h 
ich habe auch noch ein paar Stimmungsbilder von Flügge

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

öörrks....in Flügge war ja totaler Ententeich.... |kopfkrat ..jedenfalls hats den Fisch ja wohl nicht gestört... #c 
Nochmals  #r und Glückwunsch... |wavey:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



> in Flügge war ja totaler Ententeich



Ja dazu noch ein leichter Rückenwind, so konnte man ganz ohne Kraft 50- 60 Meter weit werfen, denn da waren die Platten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Gerät war nur auf die "Wurfweite" die er damit nicht erzielen konnte bezogen.
> Habe weiss Gott kein Hightech Gerät.
> Mir hat nur seine Einstellung zum Angel nicht gefallen, unter normalen Bedingungen (Schnur gerade aus) wäre ich der letzte gewesen der sich nicht hätte anpassen können.



Tja...

leider werden auch wir beide diese Welt nicht wirklich verändern, aber Idealisten wie uns braucht der Planet sonst verstickt er in Feinstaub...
 :m  :m 

Damit wird man (wir) und auch der(Fisch) leben müssen, ich habe es aufgegeben zu versuchen diese Welt zu verändern....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Glückwunsch an Andy!!!! Und natürlich auch an alle anderen. Schön, dass ihr alle Spaß hattet!!!


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Glückwunsch euch allen,zur mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Teilnahme. :q Aber der Spaßfactor war ja wohl das Ausschlaggebende. Bin jetzt auch wieder in HH und habe schon das nächste Problem:Mein Auto muß morgen in die Werkstatt. Die Siemerringe sind durch. 1000 KM Bleißuß waren wohl etwas heftig. Und das 6 Tage vor der Fahrt nach Langeland. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Ein Unglück kommt selten allein!

Möchte mich hier aber noch für die Aufbauenden Worte von euch bedanken und hoffe,das es in naher Zukunft ein ähnliches Treffen unter Boardies geben wird. Nudelsalat und Grill inclusive.:m Und dann wird hoffentlich nichts dazwischen kommen.

Werde auf jeden Fall von Langeland berichten,sobald ich zurück bin.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Juup,
bin auch wieder Zuhause.Nach dem mich der Kurze noch überredet hat nen Kurzen zu trinken,mußte ich heute Morgen etwas länger schlafen.:q 

Mein erster Brandungswettkampf hat mir unheimlich Spaß gemacht,nur Fisch gab es in unserem "gesamten" |supergri Team nicht.
Um 19.00 hatte ich eine Platte,die laut ihrer Gegenwehr ein ordendliches Maß hatte,aber ca.20 m vorm rettenden Ufer war sie wech |evil:  .Es folgten noch einige Bisse,die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.#c 
Ich habe mich gefreut einige Boardies und sonstige Leute kennen zu lernen,und ich fand die Organisation und Leitung des Abends echt gut.Es ist natürlich ein bisschen blöd ,das man so viel Wartezeit absitzen muß,aber ich denke das man es bei solch einer Menge Anglern und Pokalen,die vergeben werden,auch nicht all zu doll verkürzen kann.

@Pilkkönig,ich häng ja nun mit drinn ( in der Schraubengeschichte),und ich denke das diese Schrauben nicht auf der Straße liegen,und so solltest du eventuell mal Kontakt mit Marcel aufnehmen,der sich ja die Mühe gemacht hat ne Schraube mit zu bringen.#6 Marcel.

@Kurzer,du weißt was jetzt kommt ?
Wir,zumindest ich,will *das *Bild sehen.
Gruß,
        Benni
Ps. Die Raketensternschnuppe habe ich auch gesehen,echt klasse.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Glückwunsch an euch alle! Tolle Bilder #6

Ich ärgere mich echt, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte: #h Andreas_Thomsen #h Broesel

Wer hat denn Platz 1 gemacht?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

@"Schraube": sollte es da ernsthaft Sorgen geben, sag mal bescheid - ich kann Dir berufsbedingt eigentlich jedes Gewinde dieser Welt fertigen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@Micha: Ich hätte dann gerne eine Welle für einen 200 Meter Tanker


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Michael,danke für das Angebot,gut zu wissen,aber in diesem fall ging es nur darum das Ralph beim "Warmangeln" zum Cup ne Schraube an seiner Ultegra verloren hat,die Marci dann besorgen konnte.
Aber nun braucht Marci ja eine neue :m .
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Micha: Ich hätte dann gerne eine Welle für einen 200 Meter Tanker


 MIt Innen- und Aussengewinde? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers,

zunächst mal ein ganz dickes DANKE SCHÖN an die Organisatoren. Es war mein erster Cup und ich fand es wirklich toll.

@Benni: Die Bilder muss ich noch zum entwickeln bringen ;->

Mich hat es auch nach Flügge verschlagen und was soll ich sagen?! Die erste Platte hatte ich 17.10 Uhr. Satte 7 cm und das hielt sich zumindest bei mir den ganzen Abend so. Von 7 - 17 cm hatte ich alle größen dabei. Es sind natürlich alle wieder ordnungsgemäß zurückgesetzt worden. Aber dennoch hatte ich viel Spass.

Am Freitag abend saß ich mit meinen Südmännern im Sund. Wir haben echt klasse gefangen. Die Größte Platte war 47 cm groß und von diesen Kalibern konnten wir in Summe 6 Stück fangen. Dorsche über dem Schonmaß hatten wir in Summe 8 ;->! Wir hatten also Spass Freitag und Fisch für die Frauen zu Hause! Das ist doch die Hauptsache.

Hab noch eine Bitte an alle Bootsangler: Bitte haltet Abstand vom Ufer wenn dort Brandungsangler sitzen. Mein Kollege hatte einen Traumdrill mit einem von euch und verlor nicht nur seine Montage sondern auch gewaltig viel Schnur!

So Boardis, danke nochmals für die nette Begrüßung. War echt schön mit euch!

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin
Danke für Glückwünsche, aber da gab es ja noch mehr Pokale und Platzierungen für die boardi`s. Agalatze hat in seinem Sektor den zweiten Platz gemacht, und ein boarditeam hat auch noch einen Pokal bekommen.
Marcel wird das bestimmt noch ausführlich auflisten.

Zum Cup möchte ich noch sagen, das es trotz der hohen Teilnehmerzahl prima mit der Organisation geklappt hat! Hardcore war der Gasthof, wo wir die Stunden des Wartens verbracht haben. 150 (?) Leute, von denen die meisten Raucher ( ich auch) waren , haben in den Wartestunden für ganz schön dicke Luft gesorgt. Man hätte dort prima Fische räuchern können  . Nächstes Mal vieleicht eine Bedienung mehr einstellen, dann brauch man nicht `ne Stunde auf die Getränke warten.

Schön war auch, das man mal wieder ein paar neue boardi`s kennengelernt hat. 
Mit Broesel hatte ich einen prima Teampartner, das können wir nächstes Jahr gerne wiederholen #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

ganz vergessen zu erwähnen hatte ich, daß es mich gefreut hat, wieder ein paar neue Boardies getroffen zu haben - allerdings nur ein paar, wo waren die anderen? 
Vielleicht sollte man beim nächsten Brandungs-Event sich vorher "offiziell" treffen?
Vielleicht bekommen wir sowas beim Großmann Angeln im Winter hin?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Männers,

ich fand auch das es ne schöne Veranstalltung war #6 . Ich hätte euch allerdings mehr Fische gegönnt, aber da steckt man ja leider nicht drinn #q . Ich mach denn mal ne Auflistung der Platzierung aller Boardis:

- Agalatze, 2. im Sektor
- Ostseefan, 17. im Sektor
- Brandungsfutzi, 8. im Sektor
- A.Bu, 4. im Sektor
- Heiliger Johann, leider oF
- Butsche, leider oF
- Käp. Robbi, 5. im Sektor
- Mirko (Nullinger), 24. im Sektor
- die anderen Nullis waren leider auch oF
- Brösel, 12. im Sektor
- Andi Thomsen, 2. im Sektor #6  #6  #6 
- Klaus S., leider oF
- ATS Holger, 13. im Sektor
- ATS Phillip, 5. im Sektor
- ATS Ulf, 11. im Sektor
- ATS Maik, leider oF
- ATS David, 24. im Sektor
- "Countdown Kurzer!", leider oF
- Starker, 14. im Sektor
- Langer, 20. im Sektor
- Brandiangli, leider oF
- Brandungshexlein, 19. im Sektor
- Peter Dorsch, 18. im Sektor
- Tackle, leider oF. Zur Strafe ist er morgen mit mir und Aga im Trainingslager 
- Michael B., leider oF
- Fiedde, leider oF
- Jürgen, leider oF
- Meeresangler Schwerin, 20. im Sektor
- Waldemar, 8. im Sektor
- Schmadke, 24. im Sektor

Alle Angaben sind ohne Gewähr!!!

Ich hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,

cool Marci #6 

Wenn ich jetzt auch von "prominenteren" Brandungsangler lese, daß sie oF blieben scheint es ja nicht an mir allein gelegen zu haben, daß ich nur Kindergarten überreden konnte #c 

Ich weiß ja, daß es grad erst gewesen ist, aber vielleicht macht sich ja schon der eine oder andere mal Gedanken zu einer Wiederholung solch eines Boardie-Überfalls auf ein Brandungs-Event |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich bin ein schlechter Organisator solcher Treffen


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich auch noch einmal für die gelungene Veranstaltung bedanken, super organisiert und durchgeplant, leider scheitert es immer wieder am Service im Hof.
Wenn ich es einrichten kann, bin ich auch gerne nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.
Sicherlich hätten wir uns alle mehr Fisch gewünscht aber Hauptsache der Spaß ist nicht zu kurz gekommen.
Einige von Euch werde ich ja schon bei der Quali. am 22.04. sehen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

juhu endlich geht mein rechner wieder...
nun muss ich mich auch nochmal zu wort melden.
ich fand die veranstaltung mal wieder spitze !!!
das auswerten dauert bei 185 leuten und ca 50 teams leider entwas länger,
aber daran kann man ja nichts ändern. ich fands schade dass ich einige boardies verpasst habe kennenzulernen. und die zeit zum quatschen war verhältnismäßig kurz fand ich. überall kannte man leute mit denen man sich kurz unterhalten hat.

meine platzierung im sektor platz 2 und gesamt platz 6 war schon in ordnung,aber mit meiner mannschaft bin ih auch noch gesamt auf platz 2 gekommen. das war super.

die fänge waren allerdings sehr bescheiden. ich habe soviel kleinzeugs gefangen...
aber da steckt man ja nicht drinnen.
der vorschlag von michi klingt gut. solche treffen mit boardies müssen eigentlich viel regelmäßiger stattfinden da die saison immer viel zu schnell um ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen.


doch, das komplette Team Meeresangler-Schwerin.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Sorry MS, hatte son bischen den Überblick verlohren #q ...


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: ich bin ein schlechter Organisator solcher Treffen




Das kann man ja lernen #y  :m 

Mich würde so eine Veranstaltung auch noch mal Reizen.

(Evtl. sogar mit Fisch  )



Was gibt es denn im Herbst so an Cup´s.



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. Die Raketensternschnuppe habe ich auch gesehen,echt klasse.



Das war ein Hammer teil, obwohl ich ja mehr zu einem absturzendem Ufo tendiere


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin



> Das kann man ja lernen



Michael hat dafür jetzt keine Zeit, mit seinem neuen Ball muß er erst mal ordentlich Fußball spielen  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Benni

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

ÄÄÄHHHMM ,mein "Team" war zwar auch ohne Fisch, aber dabei.
@Kurzer,nun mal keine Verzögerungstaktik mit dem Foto.
Gruß,
         Benni


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ all
also ich übernehme gerne wieder die organisation für solche sachen.
bringt mir spaß sowas. aber auf jedenfall muss man sich mal öfter treffen vorher.


----------



## Brandungshexlein

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo #h 
ersteinmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle die diese schöne Veranstaltung organisiert haben, sie war wirklich sehr gelungen#6 #6 #6 .
Für mich war es ja die allererste Veranstaltung dieser Art, an der ich je teilgenommen habe und ich war vorher aufgeregt, das könnt ihr euch garnicht vorstellen:q . Aber mit Platz 19 in meinem Sektor Altenteil bin ich super glücklich:m :m :m .
Ein großes Dankeschön von mir an alle Boardies, die mich so nett in eurer "Männerdomäne" aufgenommen haben. Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß mit euch und werde das nächste Mal bestimmt wieder dabei sein, schon um meinen internen Vergleich weiter auszubauen|supergri |supergri |supergri .
@ Marcel: Die bestellten Wattis waren Spitze!!!#6 

@ Michael B: Fand es auch schade, dass man nicht alle Boardies näher kennengelernt hat - nächstes Mal sollten wir einen großen Tisch reservieren, mit eigener Bedienung!!!:m :m Hätte auch Interesse an einem weiteren Boardietreffen .... Tunkencup?????????

@ Aga: mein Männe ist schon am bauen und fürs Pfingsttreffen ist bei uns im Zelt auch noch Platz (haben mehrere Schlafkabinen)!!!

@ all: uns bekannte Termine für Veranstaltungen:
Brandungscup Niesler Kühlungsborn am ersten Wochenende im November
Brandungscup Wattwurm Rerik im Oktober (genauer Termin folgt)

Gruß aus Berlin 
Marion


----------



## haukep

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, MIt Innen- und Aussengewinde? |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Ne, son Innengewinde habe ich noch rumliegen, fliegt hier irgendwo noch rum...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin,





			
				Brandungshexlein schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael B: Fand es auch schade, dass man nicht alle Boardies näher kennengelernt hat - nächstes Mal sollten wir einen großen Tisch reservieren, mit eigener Bedienung!


 Yo, an sowas hätte ich auch gedacht :m 

@Brückenp: ääähhhh... herumfliegende Innengewinde sind mir noch nicht unter gekommen, normal haben die immer irgendwas um sich herum... also damit sie überhaupt ein Gewinde und innen sein können... aber wer weiß, vielleicht erfinden wir ja auf diesem Wege ein "Bridge-Thread" 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hallo Marcel,

danke für die Superveranstaltung, hat viel Spass gemacht und das Du die Blinsen als die Blinden bezeichnet hast werde ich demnächst mit einem ordentlichem Whisky bestrafen *lach*. Freue mich schon auf den 22. April wenn wir uns bei den DAV Brandungsangeltagen wiedersehen. War schön auch mal einige Boardies zu treffen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

@ Ostseefan

Schön das es euch allen gefallen hat, das mit dem Teamnamen tut mir leid! Das lag, glaub ich, an dem vielen Rauch :m ... Der hat so in den Augen gebrannt |sagnix !!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Ralf,

a.bu und ich waren auch sehr betroffen über die Fehlinterpretation unseres Namens, konnten uns die Tränen nur sehr schwer verkneifen, daher sollten es schon 3 Whisky’s zur Bestrafung sein.
( Marci, Dich werden wir schon klein bekommen, grins) :q 
Bei dem nächsten Vergehen könnte es schon mal eine Flasche Whisky werden, also den Namen die „Blinsen“ gut merken.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hi Marcel,
die Nullinger möchten sich auch für die gelungene Veranstaltung bedanken. Nur leider wurde unser Team-Name von den Objekten der Begierde völlig falsch verstanden. Wir meinten eigentlich nicht Null Fisch, sondern das keiner von uns vorher auf einer ähnlichen Veranstaltung war. Sind nächstes mal auf jeden fall wieder dabei. Da ist noch ´ne Steigerung möglich.
Gruß
Thomas(Nullinger)


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Hey Tommi,
dann könnt Iht Euch ja " The big red one" nennen. :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Moin Thomas,

schön das es euch gefallen hat. Nächstes Jahr wird bestimmt besser, is ja ein ausbaufähiges Ergebnis :m  |sagnix ...


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Yo Volker,
unser Name bleibt, bis jeder was gefangen hat. Das Big kannste sowieso vergessen.
Tommi


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Na Tommi,

meinst Du ein lebenlang ist nicht etwas sehr lange für Euren Namen.
 :q  :q  :q 

Volker


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Ich habe großes mit EUCH vor !!! Exori-Martins Cup 2005*

Was soll ich sagen, Volker.
Wenn´s so lange dauert, sind wir ja fast Legende. Ist ja auch nicht schlecht.
Tommi


----------

